# Αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για τη θανατική ποινή



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2012)

Ψυχικά υγιή και επομένως ποινικά υπεύθυνο για τη δολοφονία 77 ατόμων έκρινε τον δεξιό εξτρεμιστή Άντερς Μπέρινγκ Μπρέιβικ δικαστήριο του Όσλο. Ο 33χρονος άνδρας καταδικάστηκε σε τουλάχιστον* 21 έτη κάθειρξης (η ανώτατη ποινή στη Νορβηγία), *η οποία θα μπορεί να παρατείνεται εφόσον κρίνεται πως ο Μπρέιβικ παραμένει επικίνδυνος για την κοινωνία.

Ειλικρινά αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή το πνεύμα του νομοθέτη στη Νορβηγία που όρισε ανώτατη ποινή για ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ έγκλημα, όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία 77 ανθρώπων, το αστείο διάστημα των 21 ετών. Από τη μία οι Αμερικανοί που όταν λένε ισόβια, εννοούν ισόβια, κι έχουν μέσα τον Τσάπμαν 30 χρόνια και βάλε, και δεν εννοούν να τον βγάλουν. Αλλά από την άλλη το εξωφρενικό των 21 ετών. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα ένας που θα βιάσει και θα σκοτώσει 100 παιδιά, πάλι 21 χρόνια θα φάει; Κι αν κάνει μια τρομοκρατική επίθεση τύπου Δίδυμων Πύργων και σκοτώσει 3.000 άτομα, πάλι 21 χρόνια; Και μετά, μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι πια επικίνδυνος για την κοινωνία και να βγει έξω;

Η επίθεση στους Δίδυμους Πύργους έγινε το 2001, δεν σκέφτηκαν να αλλάξουν τους νόμους και να προβλέψουν και κανέναν τρομοκράτη τύπου Μπρέιβικ που σκοτώνει δεκάδες άτομα; Ή ήταν τόσο σίγουροι ότι στη δική τους χώρα δεν γίνονται τέτοια;

Το μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε στο τρέχον φόρουμ από τα Εφήμερα. Η επιλογή του φόρουμ και του τίτλου ήταν πρωτοβουλία δική μου.
—nickel


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Το μυστικό είναι στην επ' άπειρο παράταση. Ο Μπ. θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι _πραγματικά δεν είναι επικίνδυνος_ για την κοινωνία, αλλιώς η ποινή θα παρατείνεται, ισόβια. Είδα ένα ρεπορτάζ στη γερμανική τηλεόραση (όπου παίζει πρώτο θέμα και στα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια έπαιξε ζωντανή ολόκληρη η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου) από τη φυλακή υψηλής ασφαλείας όπου θα φυλακιστεί και εκεί προετοιμάζονται να τον έχουν _τουλάχιστον_ 21 χρόνια.

Και τι θα πει ένας ή εκατό φόνοι; Και ένας φόνος πρέπει να τιμωρείται με την ανώτατη ποινή του συστήματος.

Αλλά και τι νόημα έχει να κρατάς κάποιον μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματά του; Να δείξεις την εκδίκηση της κοινωνίας; Νομίζεις ότι κάθε δολοφόνος σκέφτεται αν θα μείνει πραγματικά ισόβια ή μόνο 21 ή 25 (τα δικά μας «ισοβια») ή οτιδήποτε χρόνια;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν συζητάω μόνο τον αριθμό, αλλά και την ποιότητα των εγκλημάτων. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα ειδεχθέστερα εγκλήματα που μπορεί να φανταστεί (ή να μη φανταστεί) ανθρώπινος νους τιμωρούνται με 21 χρόνια. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, άλλο να σκοτώσεις έναν και άλλο 77 ή 177 ή 3.000 άτομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν συζητάω μόνο τον αριθμό, αλλά και την ποιότητα των εγκλημάτων. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα ειδεχθέστερα εγκλήματα που μπορεί να φανταστεί (ή να μη φανταστεί) ανθρώπινος νους τιμωρούνται με 21 χρόνια. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, άλλο να σκοτώσεις έναν και άλλο 77 ή 177 ή 3.000 άτομα.


Και άλλο να σκοτώσεις 1 εκατομμύριο, σύμφωνα με τις ανεπιβεβαίωτες ρήσεις διάσημων, αμφιλεγόμενων πολιτικών.

Σοβαρά, όμως: Και ένας φόνος είναι πάρα πολύ. Είναι σαν το άπειρο. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν άπειρα απείρων, αλλά το άπειρο δεν παύει να είναι άπειρο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω από τον δόχτορα, η ποινή δεν ονομάζεται μεν ισόβια, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι. 

H Νορβηγία έχει πολύ χαμηλά ποσοστά εγκληματικότητας και ελάχιστες δολοφονίες και η έμφαση στις φυλακές είναι στην σταδιακή ενσωμάτωση του παραβάτη στην κοινωνία. Οι Νορβηγοί πιστεύουν ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε 21 χρόνια. Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι δεν γίνεται ποτέ (ισόβια), άλλοι ότι όχι μόνο δεν γίνεται, δεν αξίζει καν να προσπαθείς (θανατική ποινή). 

Δεν βλέπω γιατί θα έπρεπε τα γεγονότα του 2001 στις ΗΠΑ να επηρεάσουν το σύστημα της Νορβηγίας.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 24, 2012)

Σχετικός προβληματισμός.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Η περίφημη πολυτελής φυλακή της Νορβηγίας έχει τις εξής ιδιαιτερότητες:
α. είναι σε νησί, άρα η απόδραση δύσκολη
β. είναι φυλακή για κατάδικους στο τέλος της ποινής τους, που τους μεταφέρουν εκεί ώστε να συνηθίσουν να ζουν σε ενδιάμεση κατάσταση και να είναι πιο ομαλή ή ένταξή τους στην κοινωνία (οπότε με έξι μήνες ποινή ακόμα γιατί να αποδράσουν;)
γ. το βιοτικό επίπεδο της Νορβηγίας είναι υψηλό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο κάθε Νορβηγός μπορεί να περιμένει να βρίσκεται κοντά σε γήπεδα του τένις, οικολογικές φάρμες κλπ. Κι αυτό αντικατοπτρίζεται στις παροχές της ενδιάμεσης φυλακής. 
δ. η Νορβηγία διαθέτει και φυλακές μεγάλης ασφάλειας όπου οι φυλακισμένοι έχουν μία ώρα έξοδο στην αυλή την ημέρα. Εννοείται ότι αυτές δεν είναι φυλακές για ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> δ. η Νορβηγία διαθέτει και φυλακές μεγάλης ασφάλειας όπου οι φυλακισμένοι έχουν μία ώρα έξοδο στην αυλή την ημέρα. Εννοείται ότι αυτές δεν είναι φυλακές για ρεπορτάζ.


Στο ντοκιμαντέρ που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, ο αρχιφύλακας είπε ότι ο Μπ. δικαιούται μία ώρα έξοδο, επίσκεψη οικείων μια φορά την εβδομάδα και επίσκεψη δικηγόρων ή για ιατρική φροντίδα όποτε απαιτείται. Η φυλακή έχει χωρητικότητα γύρω στους 125 κρατούμενους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Οι θεολόγοι μας λένε ότι κόλαση είναι η μη-κοινωνία με το Θεό, το να είσαι έξω απο το πανηγύρι, κι όχι τα διαβολάκια με τις πιρούνες και τα καζάνια. 
Οι παιδοψυχολόγοι συνιστούν για τιμωρία το τάιμ-άουτ, την έξοδο από το παιχνίδι, κι έχω δει πόσο τρελλαίνει αυτό τα πιτσιρίκια, πολύ περισσότερο από τις σφαλιάρες. 
Ομοίως, στη Νορβηγική κοινωνία η ιδέα της εξόδου από την κοινωνία μπορεί να είναι πιο ισχυρή από τον φόβο να βρεθείς κλειδωμένος 23 ώρες το 24ωρο κάπου, ειδικά αν δεν μπορείς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο να φτάσεις να λύνεις και να δένεις πίσω από τα κάγκελα.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει κι άλλη διαφορά στη νοοτροπία του ποινικού συστήματος. Αν ισχύουν αυτά που είχα διαβάσει, τα ποινικά συστήματα των Βορείων χωρών στοχεύουν στην επανένταξη του κρατουμένου στην κοινωνία, και όχι στην ντε φάκτο τιμωρία για το αδίκημα.

Όπου επανένταξη επί της ουσίας σημαίνει θεραπεία του κρατουμένου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Η άποψη του Αύγουστου Κορτώ στο Φέισμπουκ για την ποινή του Μπρέιβικ. 
 Σκέψη (πιθανώς μοχθηρή κι αποτρόπαιη) για εγκληματίες τύπου Μπρέιβικ. Σου δίνεται η εξής επιλογή: ισόβιο μάντρωμα σε κελί ένα επί ένα, λίγο μεγαλύτερο απ' το κουτί όπου παράχωσες τα θύματά σου, απ' όπου, όπως αυτά, δεν θα βγεις ποτέ. Αν η προοπτική σου φαίνεται αδιανόητη (όσο αδιανόητη υπήρξε και η πράξη σου), υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα ανώδυνης ευθανασίας με φαινοβαρβιτάλη. Διάλεξε και πάρε.
​ 
Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια από κάτω, αν μπορείτε.

Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω κι εγώ: για μένα η ποινή για τέτοια εγκλήματα δεν χρειάζεται να έχει σωφρονιστικό χαρακτήρα, αλλά μόνο τιμωρητικό. Σκασίλα μου αν θα σωφρονιστεί ο Μπρέιβικ, θέλω μόνο να μετανιώνει γι' αυτό που έκανε μέχρι την τελευταία του πνοή, και όχι να ζήσει τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια σε μια φυλακή πολυτελείας, και αφού πείσει μερικούς ψυχιάτρους ότι δεν είναι πια επικίνδυνος για την κοινωνία, να βγει έξω φρέσκος-φρέσκος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, όχι λόγω Μπρέιβικ) υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής. Συμφωνώ ότι η ποινή πρέπει να έχει και τιμωρητικό χαρακτήρα. Τα περί ιερότητας της ανθρώπινης ζωής τα ακούω βερεσέ, όταν το έγκλημα έχει προκαλέσει τεράστιες απώλειες και πόνο είτε σε ανθρώπους, είτε στο περιβάλλον (που κι αυτό "ιερό" θα 'πρεπε να είναι), και όταν το έγκλημα είναι εκ προμελέτης και χωρίς ελαφρυντικά, η δε ενοχή είναι απολύτως σίγουρη. Τις λεπτομέρειες ας τις βρουν οι νομικοί, όσοι συμφωνούν με το μέτρο.

Ακούω βερεσέ το ότι οι θανατικές ποινές δεν μειώνουν την εγκληματικότητα, άρα είναι ατελέσφορες. Αυτό είναι σωστό επιχείρημα προς όσους εισηγούνται τη θανατική ποινή με επιχειρήματα αποτροπής και εκφοβισμού ενάντια στη διάπραξη μελλοντικών εγκλημάτων, όχι όμως ενάντια στην τιμωρητική διάσταση της ποινής. Άλλωστε, μήπως η κατάργηση της θανατικής ποινής έφερε μείωση της εγκληματικότητας και των ειδεχθών, μαζικών εγκλημάτων;!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εγώ είμαι (εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, όχι λόγω Μπρέιβικ) υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής. Συμφωνώ ότι η ποινή πρέπει να έχει και τιμωρητικό χαρακτήρα. Τα περί ιερότητας της ανθρώπινης ζωής τα ακούω βερεσέ, όταν το έγκλημα έχει προκαλέσει τεράστιες απώλειες και πόνο είτε σε ανθρώπους, είτε στο περιβάλλον (που κι αυτό "ιερό" θα 'πρεπε να είναι), και όταν το έγκλημα είναι εκ προμελέτης και χωρίς ελαφρυντικά, η δε ενοχή είναι απολύτως σίγουρη. Τις λεπτομέρειες ας τις βρουν οι νομικοί, όσοι συμφωνούν με το μέτρο.



Και γι' αυτό, όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα, σας παρακαλώ να συμπεριλάβετε στον κατάλογο των υποψηφίων για θανατική ποινή, εκτός από αμετανόητους φονιάδες και βιαστές, και τους εμπρηστές. Δεν βάζω επίθετο μπροστά από το ουσιαστικό, γιατί όλο το υβρεολόγιο του μίσους και της οργής μου δεν φτάνει για να χαρακτηρίσει αυτά τα όντα.
Γι' άλλη μια φορά από τα ξημερώματα καίγεται η γύρω περιοχή του Αγίου Στεφάνου και των Αφιδνών. Και, φυσικά, τα πάντα δείχνουν εμπρησμό. Όμως, πέρα "από τις περιουσίες που καταστρέφονται" όπως λέει το κλισέ, καταστρέφεται η ανεκτίμητη περιουσία όλων μας (ακόμη κι εκείνων που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται σε τι τους αφορά): το δασικό περιβάλλον με ό,τι αυτό γεννά, τρέφει και συντηρεί. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, τα κοπάδια των ελαφιών που αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχουν πανικόβλητα για να σωθούν.
Σήμερα θα είμαι κακή παρέα. Σας προειδοποιώ. Προσπάθησα να το ξορκίσω με άσχετες αναρτήσεις από τα ξημερώματα που είμαι στο πόδι, αλλά όσο περνάει η μέρα τόσο καταλαγιάζει ο φόβος και ξεχειλίζει το μίσος και η οργή.
Εις θάνατον!


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνος μου στο θέμα της θανατικής ποινής και ταυτίζομαι σημείο προς σημείο με την ανάλυση του Κώστα στο #12. Κάποιο τμήμα του εγκεφάλου μου μου λέει ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω τους εμπρηστές στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, αν και ένα άλλο (τμήμα του εγκεφάλου μου) μού λέει ότι υπάρχει και το τσουβάλι με τις γάτες...


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Όσοι είναι υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής υπήρξαν ποτέ θύματα βίας;
Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ είχα αυτή την ατυχία δύο- τρεις φορές. Τη μία με σταμάτησε ένας πιτσιρίκος και απαίτησε να του ζητήσω συγγνώμη που τον ακούμπησε η τσάντα μου με τα είδη ραπτικής ενώ περνούσα δίπλα του. Εγώ τον ρώτησα γιατί να ζητήσω συγγνώμη κι έφαγα μια μπουνιά στο σαγόνι, τα γυαλιά μου έπεσαν κάτω κι έσπασαν, χρειάστηκε να πάω σε νοσοκομείο και οδοντίατρο και για μερικές μέρες δεν μπορούσα να φάω, να μιλήσω κανονικά κλπ. Επιπλέον με είχε πιάσει φόβος και άλλαζα πεζοδρόμιο όποτε έβλεπα κανέναν που έμοιαζε με τον πιτσιρίκο. Και στον ύπνο μου έβλεπα ότι την ώρα που πήγαινε να μου ρίξει τη μπουνιά, έβγαζα από την τσάντα μου το ψαλίδι και τον έκανα κομματάκια. 
Δηλαδή αυτό που με είχε ενοχλήσει περισσότερο από την όλη υπόθεση ήταν η αδυναμία μου κι όχι η πράξη του άλλου. Το συναίσθημα ότι πάντα εγώ χάνω κι ο "κακός" κερδίζει, που μπορεί να είναι λάθος. Δεν είναι και τόσο ευγενή τα αισθήματα του αδικημένου που απαιτεί δικαιοσύνη και επειδή υποκινούνται από φόβο χρειάζεται προσοχή. Κι αυτά που λέω δεν είναι μόνο ατομικά συναισθήματα, ολόκληρες κοινωνίες μπορεί να αισθάνονται ότι δεν μπορούν να προστατεύσουν τα μέλη τους με άλλο τρόπο. 

Αυτά έγιναν πριν δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Εννοείται ότι ο δράστης δε βρέθηκε, άλλωστε η αστυνομία είχε τόσα πολλά σαν αυτό που δεν τα πολυέψαχνε. Εξίσου ενδιαφέρον ήταν το πόσο γρήγορα μου πέρασε η εκδικητική μανία κι ο φόβος. Σε ένα μήνα όλα ήταν όπως πριν. Και παρόλο που μου έλεγαν όλοι ότι την επόμενη που ένας άγνωστος απαιτεί να του ζητήσεις συγγνώμη δε ρωτάς γιατί, το κάνεις, δε νομίζω ότι άλλαξα στάση.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Προς επίρρωση της ανάρτησης #1991.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Καταρχάς, ένας άγνωστος που _απαιτεί_ οτιδήποτε, έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εισπράξει από μένα το ακριβώς αντίθετο αυτού που απαιτεί.
Είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που λένε με μεγάλη προθυμία ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη και _το εννοώ_ --μέχρι να μου πατήσεις τον κάλο και να νιώσω ότι με αδικείς. Εκεί έχασες.

Για τη θανατική ποινή μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα είχα την ίδια ανθρωπιστική/προοδευτική κλπ άποψη που θέλει το σωφρονισμό και την επανένταξη του δράστη στην κοινωνία και λοιπά τέτοια συγκινητικά. Και μολονότι εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι μια ποινή που οι κοινωνίες μπορούν να επιβάλουν ελαφρά τη καρδία, πρώτον -δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κανείς που την επιβάλλει ελαφρά τη καρδία και δεύτερο, σε ορισμένους "ανθρώπους" δεν αρκεί ο πολιτισμένος σωφρονισμός. 
Όμως, όλο και περισσότερο κατανοώ αυτούς που διαμαρτύρονται για το δίκιο του θύματος και εξοργίζονται όταν το "δίκιο" του δράστη παίρνει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα. Συχνά δε με δικολαβίστικα τερτίπια των συνηγόρων ή technicalities την ώρα της σύλληψης ή απλώς από ευθυνοφοβία των ενόρκων, όπου λειτουργεί έτσι το σύστημα. Και όλο και περισσότερο μου φαίνεται έωλη αυτή η στάση, που στη βάση της έχει μια υποκριτική νοοτροπία περί μη-εκδικητικότητας του "πολιτισμένου" κόσμου. Η οποία λέει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν, εμείς οι έντιμοι, δίκαιοι κλπ να τιμωρούμε κατά το δόγμα _οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού_ έναν άνθρωπο που εγκλημάτησε. Γιατί όχι, αλήθεια; Στρώσαμε όλα τ' άλλα στραβά του κόσμου και έγινε πρώτιστο μέλημά μας η "ανθρώπινη" τιμωρία που του δίνει την ευκαιρία, τάχαμου, να μεταμεληθεί; Τίνος; Του ανθρώπου δίχως διάκριση καλού-κακού; Της πωρωμένης συνείδησης; Αυτού που είχε απόλυτη επίγνωση του εγκλήματος που διέπραττε; Του ανθρωπόμορφου τέρατος που δολοφόνησε αθώα παιδιά; Του κτήνους που βίασε και κακοποίησε; 
Λίγες ώρες νωρίτερα, πάνω στην οργή μου, συμπεριέλαβα σ' αυτή την κατηγορία και τον εμπρηστή -λάθος! Ήμουν πολύ επιεικής. Αυτόν θα έπρεπε να τον κρεμάσει κανείς πάνω από την πυρά και να τον αφήσει να σιγοψήνεται αργά, σαν τα πλάσματα που κάηκαν εξαιτίας του. 
Ναι. Μερικές φορές δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να σωφρονίζεις, απλούστατα γιατί είναι μάταιο. Πρέπει απλώς να _τιμωρείς_. Σκληρά. _Σκέτο σκληρά_. Το _παραδειγματικά _δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Αυτού του είδους η τιμωρία αφορά _μόνο _αυτόν στον οποίο επιβλήθηκε. Επειδή οι πράξεις οφείλουν να έχουν τις ανάλογες συνέπειες. Για μένα, όσο σκληρό κι αν φαίνεται, αυτή είναι δικαιοσύνη. Dura lex, sed lex.

Δε μου το βγάζετε από το μυαλό ότι πολύ σύντομα, αν όχι ο ίδιος ο Μπρέιβικ, πάντως κάποιος, θα γράψει σε βιβλίο την ιστορία του και το Χόλιγουντ θα την κάνει ταινία. Και μέσα από το "πολιτισμένο" κελί του θα απολαμβάνει τα δικαιώματα και τη δημοσιότητα και οι βλαμμένες θα του στέλνουν γράμματα ζητώντας του να τις παντρευτεί. Την ίδια στιγμή που τα θύματά του θα λιώνουν στο χώμα και οι οικογένειές τους θα θρηνούν, σημαδεμένες ανεπανόρθωτα.
Πόσο_ πολιτισμένο_ είναι αυτό;

Γιατί η πραγματική ζωή δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο γοητευτική


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εξίσου ενδιαφέρον ήταν το πόσο γρήγορα μου πέρασε η εκδικητική μανία κι ο φόβος.


Πράγμα που ισχύει και για ολόκληρες κοινωνίες. Ξεθυμαίνει η οργή. Εκεί που κάποτε έβλεπες ένα στυγερό εγκληματία που πάνω στη διασκέδαση και για ασήμαντη αφορμή σκότωσε τρεις ανθρώπους, βλέπεις αργότερα έναν σεβάσμιο γέροντα, καταβεβλημένο από τα χρόνια στη φυλακή, να οδηγείται στην ηλεκτρική καρέκλα γιατί απορρίφθηκε η τελευταία του αίτηση για αναστολή. Και σου έρχεται να πεις: «Τώρα που το θυμηθήκατε δεν αποδίδετε πια δικαιοσύνη». Άρα κάποιο ρόλο πρέπει να παίζει το «στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο» στο αίσθημα του κοινού ότι αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη. Από την άλλη, πόσα περιθώρια για λάθη αφήνει αυτή η βιασύνη;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

H πραγματική ζωή έχει κι άλλες όψεις. Και στην τελική, όλες αυτές οι ρήτρες για κάποιο λόγο μπήκανε, κι επειδή πέφτει πολύ ξήλωμα με αφορμή την «αποτυχία» τους στην «πραγματική ζωή», ίσως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πού πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό το πράγμα. Αν ο ανθρωπισμός έχει αποτύχει ιστορικά, άλλο τόσο έχει αποτύχει και ο παραδειγματισμός.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Τα θύματα που λιώνουν στο χώμα δεν έχουν απαιτήσεις, οπότε το να λέμε ότι όλα γίνονται στο όνομά τους είναι τραβηγμένο.
Από την άλλη, το αν είχε δίκιο αυτός που με βάρεσε ή αν είχα εγώ δίκιο κλπ είναι εντελώς άλλο θέμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μου άρεσε ο τόπος που βρέθηκα για κάνα μήνα μετά το περιστατικό. Όχι εκείνη την ώρα αλλά μετά που το θυμόμουνα. Αν μπορούσα, θα είχα επιβάλει τη θανατική ποινή για το τίποτα. Και αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι. 

Σχετικά με το άρθρο του αμερικανού (16): καλή η ανάλυση, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αμερικανός. Και γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση ενόχληση με τη Νορβηγία. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τους νόμους της. Στις ευνομούμενες χώρες οι νόμοι δεν φτιάχνονται για μεμονωμένα εγκλήματα. Όπως έλεγε χτες ένας Νορβηγός στις ειδήσεις, είναι προς τιμή τους ότι δεν άλλαξαν τη νομοθεσία τους, κι είχε δίκιο. Υπό το κράτος του πανικού είναι πολύ εύκολο να δεχτείς να γίνει η χώρα σου αστυνομική δικτατορία και να σε παρακολουθούν παντού κάμερες, και το έχουμε δει. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρεις παραθυράκια στους νόμους για να γίνεις χειρότερος από τους κακοποιούς (ναι, το Γκουαντάναμο έχω υπόψη μου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

Μια βασική αρχή στα θέματα των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων είναι ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε δημοψήφισμα. Πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε το γιατί;

Ε, ούτε η κατάκτηση ενός μεγάλου μέρους της ανθρωπότητας, να μη σκοτώνει άλλους ανθρώπους (εκτός από περίοδο πολέμου...) μπορεί να μπει σε ψηφοφορία. Πολύ περισσότερο σε ψηφοφορίες όπου δεν μιλάει η λογική αλλά η καρδιά.

Δείτε ξανά τα επιχειρήματα όσων επικαλούνται την ανάγκη της θανατικής ποινής. Επικαλούνται _συναισθήματα_. Μπορεί όμως να εξαρτώνται ζωές από συναισθήματα; Υπάρχουν ζωές με διαφορετική βαρύτητα; Καλές ζωές και κακές ζωές, που μπορούμε, συναισθηματικά (και η οργή, συναίσθημα είναι) να τις τερματίζουμε;

Δεν ήξερα και τόσο πολλά για τη Νορβηγία, αλλά μετά τη γνωριμία με το νομικό της σύστημα είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ήμουν περήφανος να ζω σε μια κοινωνία με τέτοιο ποινικό σύστημα. Και φυσικά, μια κοινωνία με το νορβηγικό σχολικό σύστημα, ιατρικό σύστημα, συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα κ.λπ. συστήματα. (Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε και για να μη νομίζουμε ότι τα συστήματα μιας κοινωνίας είναι ανεξάρτητα το ένα από το άλλο.)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> H πραγματική ζωή έχει κι άλλες όψεις.



Η δεύτερη όψη δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από το λινκ που έδωσα. Αμετανόητοι και οι δύο, αθώοι στα δικά τους μάτια. Απλώς ο Poncelet δεν πρόλαβε να παραφρονήσει. Πρόλαβαν και τον εκτέλεσαν. Ίσως μάλιστα να ήταν και πιο φιλεύσπλαχνο αυτό...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 25, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δείτε ξανά τα επιχειρήματα όσων επικαλούνται την ανάγκη της θανατικής ποινής. Επικαλούνται _συναισθήματα_. Μπορεί όμως να εξαρτώνται ζωές από συναισθήματα; Υπάρχουν ζωές με διαφορετική βαρύτητα; Καλές ζωές και κακές ζωές, που μπορούμε, συναισθηματικά (και η οργή, συναίσθημα είναι) να τις τερματίζουμε;


 
Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, εγώ όμως δεν επικαλέστηκα κανένα συναίσθημα στην περίπτωση του Μπρέιβικ. Ούτε από μανία εκδίκησης κινούμαι ούτε τίποτα. Και προφανώς πιστεύω ότι μία ζωή είναι υπεραρκετή αν την αφαιρέσεις. Για μένα μετράει περισσότερο το αν το έγκλημα διαπράχθηκε από αμέλεια ή από πρόθεση και με απόλυτη επίγνωση της πράξης. Προφανώς δεν υποστηρίζω ότι η θανατική ποινή πρέπει να απονέμεται σε οποιονδήποτε σκότωσε. Άλλωστε και η Δικαιοσύνη ξεχωρίζει περιπτώσεις, δίνει ελαφρυντικά, εξετάζει τον πρότερο βίο, τη φύση του εγκλήματος και ένα σωρό τέτοια για να μην το κουράζουμε.
Όμως πράξεις σαν του Μπρέιβικ δεν έχουν κανένα κοινό με το έγκλημα ενός ανθρώπου που σκότωσε χωρίς πρόθεση και εν βρασμώ ψυχής και μεταμελήθηκε πικρά. Αν ο ίδιος απέκοψε τον εαυτό του τόσο βάναυσα από το σώμα της κοινωνίας με την πράξη του, που ήταν το αποκορύφωμα της αντικοινωνικότητας -και όχι της ψυχοπάθειας, εφόσον κρίθηκε ότι είχε σώας τας φρένας- και δεν μεταμελήθηκε στο ελάχιστο, γιατί να δείξω συναίσθημα και να τον _λυπηθώ_, (αφού τόσο πολύ σε απωθεί το συναίσθημα ως κριτήριο επιλογής) και να μην του επιβάλω την τιμωρία που κρίνω ότι του αξίζει;

Και αν ρωτάς πραγματικά, ναι, _μπορούν _να εξαρτώνται ζωές από τα συναισθήματα. Και, προφανώς, εξαρτώνται! Και, ναι, υπάρχουν καλές και κακές ζωές. Sorry.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

Ποια είναι η _λογική_ στην επιβολή της θανατικής ποινής στον Μπρέιβικ ή στον οποιονδήποτε τρελό σαν κι αυτόν; Ποια είναι η _λογική_ που ορίζει ότι αυτή και όχι άλλη είναι η τιμωρία που του αξίζει; Πού υπάρχει το σχετικό αξιόμετρο; Και από πού αλλού προκύπτει η έννοια της τιμωρίας αν όχι από τα ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα --σε όλη τους την γκάμα: από την οργή και το «δίκιο» μέχρι τη λειτουργικότητα της «κοινωνίας»;

Και η ερώτησή μου ήταν αν μπορούμε τις κακές ζωές (που προφανώς υπάρχουν, δεν ρώτησα μόνο αυτό) να τις τερματίζουμε με συναισθηματικά κριτήρια. Να το πώ αλλιώς: ο ταξιδιώτης του χρόνου μπορεί να σκοτώσει χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη τον αποτυχημένο ζωγράφο με το μουστακάκι στη Βιέννη του 1910;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 25, 2012)

Είμαι απο τη φύση μου επιφυλακτική απέναντι σε κάθε είδους αρχή και εξουσία, πολύ απλά γιατί πρόκειται για αρχές και εξουσίες φτιαγμένες από ανθρώπους, ένα είδος περίεργο, που βγάζει από αγίους και μάρτυρες μέχρι τέρατα, και ό,τι υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα, φιλήσυχα ανθρωπάκια, στεγνούς κουρασμένους υπαλλήλους, τιτάνες διαβολικούς εμπόρους θανάτου, και ό,τι βάνει ο νους σου. Κάποιες φορές οι αρχές λειτουργούν σωστά. Κάποιες φορές όχι. Τις περισσότερες φορές οι αρχές λειτουργούν έτσι όπως θένε οι από πάνω. Μερικές φορές, πάλι, μας εκπλήσσουν. Κι εγώ, ως άπιστος Θωμάς, θέλω τις αρχές μου με χαλινάρι, θέλω να είναι μέσα σε κουτάκια, και τα κουτάκια αυτά να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο μικρά. Δεν θέλω να δώσω στις δικαστικές αρχές την εξουσία να αφαιρούν ζωές, όσο στυγερό κι αν είναι το έγκλημα. Δεν θέλω οι φυλακές να στοιβάζουν ανθρώπους σε κελιά για 23 ώρες. Κι αν δεν τα θέλω αυτά γενικά, δεν μπορώ να τα θέλω κατ' εξαίρεση.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Μάλλον επειδή η κοινωνική συμβίωση αλλά και η δικαιοσύνη εν γένει δεν κρίνεται από το τι πιστεύω *εγώ*, αλλά από το τι θα είναι ωφέλιμο μακροπρόθεσμα για το σύνολο (εμείς, εσείς, αυτοί). Η ποινή (οποιαδήποτε ποινή) έχει σκοπό να λειτουργεί προληπτικά και αποτρεπτικά, κι όχι εκδικητικά (με βάση το συναίσθημα) -κι αυτό δεν είναι ιδεαλισμός, αλλά πραγματισμός. Αλίμονο αν στήναμε κρεμάλες ή αποσπάσματα με βάση την υποκειμενική αντίληψη περί δικαιοσύνης ή τον εφυσηχασμό της κοινής γνώμης. Αυτό άμα ξεκινήσει, δεν σταματάει πουθενά.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το νήμα είναι μέσα στο κλίμα των ημερών.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Όλι, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το σκεπτικό σου οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο. Δεν θέλεις να δίνεις στις δικαστικές αρχές την εξουσία να αφαιρούν ζωές. Θεμιτό. Υπάρχει η επιείκεια, υπάρχει και η ατιμωρησία.
Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, κάθε ποινή, όσο ελαφριά κι αν είναι, είναι λάθος. Άρα, η επιβολή της είναι άχρηστη και α-νόητη. 
Ξέρεις καμιά κοινωνία, από καταβολής κόσμου, που να μην είχε κάποιου είδους, όσο πρωτόγονο, σύστημα δικαιοσύνης;

Δόκτορα, μη βάζεις φτερά στη φαντασία μου και μη με προκαλείς να απαντήσω για τον μπογιατζή με το μουστακάκι -και κάθε μπογιατζή με μουστακάκι, γιατί εδώ περνάμε πλέον στη σφαίρα της επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Δεν δουλεύουμε με τα what ifs... Και ο τερματισμός της συγκεκριμένης ζωής προφανώς δεν θα γινόταν με συναισθηματικά κριτήρια και μόνο. Όμως αυτό πήγαινε πες το σε κάποιο απόγονο ανθρώπου που άφησε τα κοκαλάκια του στο Μπέργκεν Μπέλσεν, όχι σ' εμένα.

Η λογική μου, παιδιά, είναι απλή (και δεν εμπεριέχει κανένα συναίσθημα): όταν κάποιος αποκόβεται τόσο βάναυσα από το σώμα της κοινωνίας με τις πράξεις του, η κοινωνία έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να τον απορρίψει όπως ένας οργανισμός απορρίπτει ένα γαγγραινιασμένο όργανο. Κάποιες φορές αυτή η απόρριψη αρμόζει να είναι κυριολεκτική.
Είπα και παραπάνω ότι συχνά η επιβολή της θανατικής ποινής είναι ευσπλαχνικότερη. Θα το τραβήξω ακόμα περισσότερο και θα πω ότι σε κάποιους εγκληματίες δεν _αξίζει_ να φανεί τόσο ευσπλαχνική η Δικαιοσύνη. 
Τέλος πάντων, ενδεχομένως να πρόκειται για αδιέξοδη συζήτηση γιατί κοιτάμε τα πράγματα από εντελώς διαφορετικές γωνίες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το νήμα είναι μέσα στο κλίμα των ημερών.



Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αποσαφηνίσεις τον παραλληλισμό σου πριν στενοχωρηθώ.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αποσαφηνίσεις τον παραλληλισμό σου πριν στενοχωρηθώ.



Κανένας παραλληλισμός. Απλά, η επίκληση στο συναίσθημα και την τιμωρία (όπως αυτή ερμηνεύεται ως δίκαιη) είναι είτε εξίσου αδιέξοδη από μόνη της, είτε μπορεί με τους κατάλληλους χειρισμούς να οδηγήσει σε πολύ χειρότερα αδιέξοδα.

Το αστείο είναι ότι είχα δει από το πρωί το άρθρο, αλλά απέφευγα το λινκάρισμα για να αποφύγω τέτοιες ακριβώς αντιδράσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Η λογική μου, παιδιά, είναι απλή (και δεν εμπεριέχει κανένα συναίσθημα): όταν κάποιος αποκόβεται τόσο βάναυσα από το σώμα της κοινωνίας με τις πράξεις του, η κοινωνία έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να τον απορρίψει όπως ένας οργανισμός απορρίπτει ένα γαγγραινιασμένο όργανο. Κάποιες φορές αυτή η απόρριψη αρμόζει να είναι κυριολεκτική.



Η ερώτησή μου είναι απλή: Ο βιαστής της Πάρου πόσο έχει αποκοπεί από το σώμα της κοινωνίας; Οι εμπρηστές των Αφιδνών; Ο καπετάνιος του Σαμίνα; Ο μεθυσμένος οδηγός που ξεκληρίζει μια οικογένεια; Οι φοροκλέφτες; Οι πολιτικοί που «τους αξίζει κρέμασμα στο Γουδί»; 

Μπέρνι, δεν υπάρχει αξιόμετρο σε αυτά τα πράγματα. Προφανώς πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις ποινών κ.λπ. *αλλά* δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ποινή θανάτου. Για κανένα έγκλημα. Γιατί μετά αρχίζουν οι συγκρίσεις και οι εκπτώσεις, όπως το υπαινίχθηκαν η Όλλι και ο Κάδμειος. Π.χ., δεν έχω πειστεί ακόμη ότι δεν λειτούργησε ο νόμος του Λιντς στην αποτρόπαιη περίπτωση Δουρή.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Κανένας παραλληλισμός. Απλά, η επίκληση στο συναίσθημα και την τιμωρία (όπως αυτή ερμηνεύεται ως δίκαιη) είναι είτε εξίσου αδιέξοδη από μόνη της, είτε μπορεί με τους κατάλληλους χειρισμούς να οδηγήσει σε πολύ χειρότερα αδιέξοδα.



Μια ερώτηση μόνο και τελειώνω εδώ τη συζήτηση: η επιείκεια σε τι βασίζεται; Στη λογική ή στο συναίσθημα;

Στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, ένας εισαγγελέας με απάλλαξε από μια αστεία κατηγορία (με έπιασαν να μαθαίνω οδήγηση βέσπας χωρίς δίπλωμα και το... όργανο θεώρησε σκόπιμο να με στείλει στο δικαστήριο) *λόγω λύπης!* Η πρόεδρος, πολύ σωστά, του απάντησε ότι δεν στέκει τέτοια αιτιολογία κι εκείνος της ανταπάντησε ότι δεν θέλει να λερώσει το μητρώο μου επειδή θα γίνω δημόσια υπάλληλος (σπούδαζα αγγλική φιλολογία και θεώρησε δεδομένο ότι θα διοριζόμουν στο γυμνάσιο). Τι εννοώ με αυτό το αστείο παράδειγμα; Ότι και ο μετριασμός ή η αθώωση κάποιου, πολύ συχνά βασίζεται στο συναίσθημα. Γιατί είναι θεμιτό τότε;

Πάντως σε βεβαιώνω, ότι με τα χρυσαύγουλα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δούμε eye-to-eye _το παραμικρό_. Ούτε καν φαινομενικά ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό και υπόβαθρο. Just for the record και προς αποφυγή προβοκάτσιας -γιατί σε κάτι τέτοια χάνω εντελώς και το λιγοστό χιούμορ μου.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι θα απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Δίπλωμα έβγαλες μετά από αυτό;

Τα περί προβοκάτσιας δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναφέρονται. Ούτε η τρίτη παράγραφος σου συνολικά. 

Και έτσι, για το φολκλόρ...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ερώτησή μου είναι απλή: Ο βιαστής της Πάρου πόσο έχει αποκοπεί από το σώμα της κοινωνίας; Οι εμπρηστές των Αφιδνών; Ο καπετάνιος του Σαμίνα; Ο μεθυσμένος οδηγός που ξεκληρίζει μια οικογένεια; Οι φοροκλέφτες; Οι πολιτικοί που «τους αξίζει κρέμασμα στο Γουδί»;
> 
> Μπέρνι, δεν υπάρχει αξιόμετρο σε αυτά τα πράγματα. Προφανώς πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις ποινών κ.λπ. *αλλά* δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ποινή θανάτου. Για κανένα έγκλημα. Γιατί μετά αρχίζουν οι συγκρίσεις και οι εκπτώσεις, όπως το υπαινίχθηκαν η Όλλι και ο Κάδμειος. Π.χ., δεν έχω πειστεί ακόμη ότι δεν λειτούργησε ο νόμος του Λιντς στην αποτρόπαιη περίπτωση Δουρή.



Δόκτορα, φάουλ! Τι φάουλ, πέναλτι!

Προφανώς υπάρχει αξιόμετρο και το αποφασίζει το δικαιικό σύστημα! Αν δεν πιστεύουμε ούτε σ' αυτό, ας κηρύξουμε την κοινωνία σε κατάσταση απόλυτης, απόλυτης όμως, ασυδοσίας, και ας κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι γουστάρει. Μα ούτε την εποχή των σπηλαίων δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιες κοινωνίες!

Δεν είμαι δικαστής, όμως για μένα η _πρόθεση_ η _επίγνωση_ και η _μεταμέλεια_ παίζουν καθοριστικότατο ρόλο. 
Ο Μπρέιβικ, καλέ μου, δεν ήταν τρελός. Αποφάνθηκε πάνω σ' αυτό και η επιστήμη και η δικαιοσύνη.

Κι όσο για τον Δουρή, τι προσπαθείς να μου αποδείξεις; Ότι ήταν καλύτερα που τον έφαγαν οι συγκρατούμενοί του; Γιατί; _Επειδή έτσι το κρίμα πέφτει στο λαιμό των απόβλητων και η πολιτισμένη κοινωνία απαλλάσσεται από την ευθύνη;_


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Πάντως στους οπαδούς της θανατικής ποινής- είτε είναι πολιτικό κόμμα είτε είναι η Μπέρνι- δεν μένουν πολλές επιλογές. Oι περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου έχουν καταργήσει τη θανατική ποινή και αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι και από τις απαιτήσεις για να είναι μια χώρα μέλος του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης. Δυστυχώς, οι λίγες χώρες που έχουν ακόμα θανατική ποινή είναι πολυπληθείς (Κίνα, ΗΠΑ, Ινδία κλπ). Από αυτές ακούγονται περισσότερο οι ΗΠΑ γιατί είναι η μόνη χώρα που αμφιταλαντεύεται. Και έχει και σινεμά διεθνώς γνωστό.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Δίπλωμα έβγαλες μετά από αυτό;
> 
> Τα περί προβοκάτσιας δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αναφέρονται. Ούτε η τρίτη παράγραφος σου συνολικά.
> 
> Και έτσι, για το φολκλόρ...



Κι εγώ θα απαντήσω: _ούτως ή άλλως θα έβγαζα_. Αφού γι' αυτό το λόγο μάθαινα να οδηγώ  γι' αυτό ήταν χαζό το όργανο...

Καλά, άσε τα περί προβοκάτσιας. Πρόκειται για φύσημα στο γιαούρτι. Ξέχνα το.

Αλήθεια, η μειοψηφία των Νορβηγών που διαφωνεί με την απόφαση τι θα ήθελε; Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στο άρθρο;

Μια ζωή αισχρή μειοψηφία νιανιανια:angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

Μπέρνι, είχα την αίσθηση ότι έγραψα τα ακριβώς αντίθετα από αυτά που μου καταλογίζεις. Προφανώς, τότε, είμαι απολύτως ντεφορμέ, οπότε θα ακολουθήσω την προηγούμενη συμβουλή σου και θα σταματήσω κάπου εδώ.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2012)

Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα: Δεν υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως θα έβγαζες. Δεν είναι επιχείρημα αυτό, πόσο μάλλον κάτι που μπορεί να προσμετρηθεί σε περίπτωση ποινής. Ο νομοθέτης ή ο δικαστής δεν ξέρει τι θα έκανες ή τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις, και πρακτικά δεν έχει κανέναν απολύτως λόγο να το λάβει υπόψη του. Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορούσες να μη βγάλεις καθόλου. Η διαφορά όμως έγκειται στ' ότι αν οδηγώντας χωρίς δίπλωμα είχες θερίσει καμιά γριά, ο υπολογισμός μέσω του συναισθήματος θα επέβαλε να αποδοθεί ποινή τόσο για να ικανοποιηθούν οι συγγενείς της γριάς, όσο και για παραδειγματισμό των υπολοίπων που ενδεχομένως οδηγούν χωρίς δίπλωμα. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με επιείκια η δική σου περίπτωση, τηρουμένων πάντα των αναλογιών, αλλά με τον κατεξοχήν σοφρωνισμό του παραβάτη. Έκρινε ότι μία προειδοποίηση αρκούσε για να καταλάβεις τι αποτέλεσμα θα είχε η επανάληψη της παράβασης, κι ότι πήρες το μάθημα σου. Ή τουλάχιστον, έτσι ερμηνεύω εγώ τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Αν δει ο Ρογήρος το νήμα, μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Και έτσι, για το φολκλόρ...



Περίμενα πώς και πώς να δω τις αντιδράσεις των Νορβηγών στην απόφαση. Προφανώς κάθε κοινωνία έχει εντελώς άλλα κριτήρια. Κοπιάρω προηγούμενο ποστ του δόκτορα και προσυπογράφω:



drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ήξερα και τόσο πολλά για τη Νορβηγία, αλλά μετά τη γνωριμία με το νομικό της σύστημα είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ήμουν περήφανος να ζω σε μια κοινωνία με τέτοιο ποινικό σύστημα. Και φυσικά, μια κοινωνία με το νορβηγικό σχολικό σύστημα, ιατρικό σύστημα, συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα κ.λπ. συστήματα. (Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε και για να μη νομίζουμε ότι τα συστήματα μιας κοινωνίας είναι ανεξάρτητα το ένα από το άλλο.)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όλι, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το σκεπτικό σου οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο. Δεν θέλεις να δίνεις στις δικαστικές αρχές την εξουσία να αφαιρούν ζωές. Θεμιτό. Υπάρχει η επιείκεια, υπάρχει και η ατιμωρησία.
> Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, κάθε ποινή, όσο ελαφριά κι αν είναι, είναι λάθος. Άρα, η επιβολή της είναι άχρηστη και α-νόητη.
> Ξέρεις καμιά κοινωνία, από καταβολής κόσμου, που να μην είχε κάποιου είδους, όσο πρωτόγονο, σύστημα δικαιοσύνης;



Καλή μου Μπέρνι, από πού συμπέρανες το παραπάνω; Διαβάζω με προσοχή το ποστ μου και δεν νομίζω να προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο. Αρνούμαι τη θανατική ποινή, όχι το σύστημα της δικαιοσύνης, ούτε τις ποινές. Και θέλω να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ. 

α) θανατική ποινή
Εγώ μπορεί να πιστεύω ότι το τέρας πρέπει να πεθάνει. Βίασε, σκότωσε, νιώθω οργή. Το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχύει για δέκα ακόμα τέρατα του ίδιου βεληνεκούς. Να τους σκοτώσουμε; Ας τους σκοτώσουμε, καλώς. Δίνουμε, επομένως, εξουσία στη δικαιοσύνη να τους σκοτώσει. Ανοίξαμε την πόρτα. Κι η πόρτα έχει ανοίξει για κάθε είδους πλάνες, σφάλματα, καταχρήσεις, παραποιήσεις, κτλ. Μπορείς να εγγυηθείς ότι δεν θα εκτελεστούν αθώοι, πχ. λόγω δικαστικής πλάνης; Μπορείς να εγγυηθείς ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν καταχρήσεις; Παραποιήσεις στοιχείων και στημένες υποθέσεις; Ήδη στον δυτικό κόσμο η δικαιοσύνη αντιμετωπίζει ευνοϊκότερα τους βιαστές από τους τρομοκράτες, και στην κατηγορία αυτή μπορεί να ενταχθεί κάθε είδους "εχθρός". Ο Κώστας παραπάνω μίλησε για εγκλήματα κατά του περιβάλλοντος. Ποια δικαιοσύνη έχει καταδικάσει ποτέ αυτούς τους εγκληματίες; Δεν έχω τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στη δικαιοσύνη, αλλά δέχομαι την ανάγκη της ύπαρξής της. Θέλω όμως δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Και για να σε προλάβω, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο συστήματα, ένα για τα τέρατα και ένα για τους άλλους.

β) συνθήκες κράτησης
Προτιμώ όλοι οι κρατούμενοι να κρατούνται στις φυλακές της Νορβηγίας, κι ας είναι μέσα και το τέρας αυτό, παρά να κρατούνται στοιβαγμένοι ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον, σε μια κόλαση που ο άνθρωπος γίνεται νούμερο, που εξαρτάται από τη δύναμη του φύλακα και των συμμοριών της φυλακής, ή, χειρότερα, που απομονώνεται για μήνες και χρόνια σε ένα κελί. Κι εδώ, κατ' εμέ, ισχύουν τα παραπάνω. Όταν η "σωφρονιστική αρχή" έχει την εξουσία να σε "τιμωρεί" με απάνθρωπες συνθήκες κράτησης, με βασανιστήρια, με απομόνωση, ποιος μου εγγυάται ότι θα το κάνει μόνο στα τέρατα, και όχι στους φτωχούς, στις μειονότητες, στους αντιφρονούντες, ή σε όποιον περάσει το κατώφλι του σωφρονιστικού ιδρύματος;

Τέλος, δεν έχω αυταπάτες περί σωφρονισμού ορισμένων ανθρώπων που είναι πολύ άρρωστοι για να αλλάξουν. Πολύ απλά όμως δεν πιστεύω στην εκδίκηση, ούτε σε επίπεδο αυτοδικίας ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, από την πολιτεία.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι, είχα την αίσθηση ότι έγραψα τα ακριβώς αντίθετα από αυτά που μου καταλογίζεις. Προφανώς, τότε, είμαι απολύτως ντεφορμέ, οπότε θα ακολουθήσω την προηγούμενη συμβουλή σου και θα σταματήσω κάπου εδώ.



Νερό κι αλάτι, καλέ μου. Αλλά δεν σε συμβούλεψα να σταματήσεις -στον εαυτό μου το είπα. Επειδή από ένα σημείο και έπειτα, αν εμμένει κανείς, καταντάει να φαίνεται φανατικός ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι. 

Ευτυχώς, πάντως, που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας αναθέσουν να δικάσουμε κανέναν. Ξέρω πως το βάρος της ευθύνης θα με τσάκιζε. Έτσι, ως εξομολόγηση, επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ήξερα και τόσο πολλά για τη Νορβηγία, αλλά μετά τη γνωριμία με το νομικό της σύστημα είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ήμουν περήφανος να ζω σε μια κοινωνία με τέτοιο ποινικό σύστημα. Και φυσικά, μια κοινωνία με το νορβηγικό σχολικό σύστημα, ιατρικό σύστημα, συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα κ.λπ. συστήματα. (Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε και για να μη νομίζουμε ότι τα συστήματα μιας κοινωνίας είναι ανεξάρτητα το ένα από το άλλο.)



Κι εγώ θα ήμουν περήφανος. Και φυσικά προτιμώ να είμαι νέος, όμορφος, πλούσιος και υγιής, με αυτή τη σειρά ή διαφορετική. Υπάρχει κάποια υπόθεση με κότα και αβγό εδώ, αλλά υποθέτω ότι ο νομικός πολιτισμός της Νορβηγίας έχει άμεση σχέση με ιστορικές, οικονομικές και κοινωνικές εξελίξεις. Όταν έχουμε ελαφρυντικά για τους εγκληματίες, ας κοιτάξουμε και τα ελαφρυντικά των συστημάτων που εξακολουθούν να έχουν τη θανατική ποινή. Να σας βάλω, με διαφορετικό τρόπο, και το πρόβλημα που αναφέρθηκε ήδη: έστω ότι έρχονται έτσι τα πράγματα (φτου και ξαναφτού) και ζούμε ένα εφιαλτικό σενάριο, όπου εξαθλιωμένοι άνθρωποι, ξένοι και ντόπιοι, αρχίζουν να σκοτώνουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, για ένα τηλέφωνο, για τη σύνταξη της γιαγιάς. Δεν θα αρχίσουμε να ακούμε όλο και περισσότερους να ζητούν επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής; Θα το απόφευγαν οι Νορβηγοί αν ο ένας Μπρέιβικ γεννούσε δέκα; 

Τι θέλω να πω; Μακάρι να φτιάξουμε την κοινωνία όπου τα τέρατα θα είναι η μύγα μες στο γάλα. Που θα προκύπτουν με τρόπο ανεξήγητο. Και αλίμονο αν μας προκύψει κοινωνία όπου θα έχουμε πολλά τέρατα και πολλές εξηγήσεις για την ύπαρξή τους. Ο Θεός να φυλάξει να μη χρειαστεί να ξανακάνουμε τέτοια συζήτηση σε τέτοιες συνθήκες. Και, βέβαια, το θέμα δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητας κανενός θεού, είναι δικό μας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

H τελευταία παράγραφός σου Νίκελ υπονοεί μήπως ότι ζούμε σε κοινωνίες που τα "τέρατα" δεν είναι εξαιρέσεις; Δε νομίζω. 
Από την άλλη ξέρουμε ότι όλοι μπορούμε να φερθούμε άσχημα και να βλάψουμε τον διπλανό μας συνειδητά και με πλήρη επίγνωση (και δεν εννοώ με το να πετάμε σκουπίδια εκεί που δεν πρέπει, εννοώ με σοβαρά ποινικά αδικήματα). 

Η Νορβηγία, μια που λες για τις ιστορικές εξελίξεις, είναι χώρα που πέρασε μια περίοδο ακμής πριν από χίλια χρόνια, μετά έπεσε σε παρακμή, πέρασε 400 χρόνια σκληρής κατοχής από τη Δανία, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων ο πληθυσμός μειώθηκε από μετανάστευση και λιμούς, η Δανία μετά τους παραχώρησε στη Σουηδία, ακολούθησε πόλεμος με τη Σουηδία και άλλη αναγκαστική ένωση. Ο 19ος αιώνας πέρασε με διάφορα αυτονομιστικά κινήματα, η ανεξαρτησία ήρθε τελικά στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα. Στον Β΄ ΠΠ είχαν γερμανική κατοχή. Μεταπολεμικά ήταν μια φτωχή χώρα ψαράδων που μετανάστευαν και ζούσαν με το φόβο των γειτόνων τους, μέχρι που ανακαλύφτηκε πετρέλαιο. Η ιστορία έχει χάπι έντ με το πετρέλαιο, αλλά οι σημερινοί εξηντάρηδες Νορβηγοί που φτιάξανε αυτή τη χώρα δεν ήταν πλουσιόπαιδα- ιδεαλιστές σαν τους γείτονές τους, ούτε είχαν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να μορφωθούν και να γίνουν "ανώτεροι άνθρωποι".


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

@SBE: Ανατρέπεις όλο το σκεπτικό μου. Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς ότι υπάρχουν λαοί με τον νομικό πολιτισμό στο DNA τους. Οπότε ίσως είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να ελπίσουμε ότι θα τον αποκτήσουμε κι εμείς. 

Για τα «τέρατα» να μην το ξαναγράφω. Ό,τι καταλάβει ο καθένας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν έχουμε ελαφρυντικά για τους εγκληματίες, ας κοιτάξουμε και τα ελαφρυντικά των συστημάτων που εξακολουθούν να έχουν τη θανατική ποινή.


Δεν υπάρχουν ελαφρυντικά για τα συστήματα που εξακολουθούν να έχουν τη θανατική ποινή. Κανένα ελαφρυντικό, απολύτως. Ούτε για μεγάλα κράτη, ούτε για μικρά. Ας διαβάσουμε απλώς τα οικεία κεφάλαια των εκθέσεων της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας.



nickel said:


> Να σας βάλω, με διαφορετικό τρόπο, και το πρόβλημα που αναφέρθηκε ήδη: έστω ότι έρχονται έτσι τα πράγματα (φτου και ξαναφτού) και ζούμε ένα εφιαλτικό σενάριο, όπου εξαθλιωμένοι άνθρωποι, ξένοι και ντόπιοι, αρχίζουν να σκοτώνουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, για ένα τηλέφωνο, για τη σύνταξη της γιαγιάς. Δεν θα αρχίσουμε να ακούμε όλο και περισσότερους να ζητούν επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής; Θα το απόφευγαν οι Νορβηγοί αν ο ένας Μπρέιβικ γεννούσε δέκα;


Μα ήδη, δυστυχώς, γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση στην Ελλάδα, και ο καθένας που το σκέφτεται έχει και κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό του —απλώς ξαναδιαβάστε παρακαλώ τις τοποθετήσεις σας (αυτό το διαφορετικό αξιόμετρο του καθενός εννοούσα). Αλλά αυτή η συζήτηση απλώς δεν πρέπει να γίνεται ανεκτή· είναι θέμα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, πώς να το πει κανείς πιο απλά; Γιατί δεν ψηφίσαμε για να μπαίνει το θρήσκευμα στις ταυτότητες; Γιατί δεν κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα αν θέλουμε ξερωγώ να απαγορευτεί το Ισλάμ στην Ελλάδα; Γιατί δεν κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα αν θέλουμε να παίρνουν ομολογίες οι αστυνομικοί με βασανιστήρια;

Και όχι, Νίκελ. Αν περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση τόσο σοβαρή, ανάλογη ενός εμφύλιου ή αστικού πολέμου, όπου η Βουλή αναστέλλει συνταγματικές ελευθερίες και επιτρέπει στις δυνάμεις καταστολής να ρίχνουν στο ψαχνό, είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Αλλά το έννομο κράτος, σε μη πολεμικές συνθήκες, δεν μπορεί να επιβάλλει θανατικές ποινές. Και τότε ακόμη, μόνο για λόγους που έχουν σχέση με τις μάχες. Τόσο απλά.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι ένας πολύ άσχημος, κατηφορικός δρόμος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Καλή είναι η απόλυτη υποστήριξη των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, αλλά εσύ κάνεις κήρυγμα (και καλά κάνεις) ενώ εγώ προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω πράγματα (και ίσως δεν κάνω καλά ή δεν το κάνω καλά). Όταν η Μπέρνι λέει αυτά που λέει για τους εμπρηστές, έχει ειδικό πρόβλημα με τους εμπρησμούς. Αν κάποιος πειράξει τα παιδιά μου, θα λέω τα ίδια για όσους πειράζουν παιδιά. (Για την ακρίβεια, τα λέω και τώρα.) Κάπου πρέπει να δούμε τις σχετικότητες της ιστορίας, την εξέλιξη, το ότι ακόμα και η φώτιση που υπάρχει σήμερα στην καταγραφή και εφαρμογή των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων δεν είναι θεία φώτιση, είναι ιστορική εξέλιξη. Δεν σχετικοποιώ τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, σχετικοποιώ τη σχέση μας με αυτά. Για να προειδοποιήσω κι εγώ για άσχημους, κατηφορικούς δρόμους.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2012)

Νίκελ, δεν έχω _ειδικό _πρόβλημα με τους _εμπρηστές_. 
Έχω ειδικό πρόβλημα
_με όσους στρέφονται κατά του συνανθρώπου τους και της κοινωνίας_
1) με _επίγνωση_ ότι κάνουν κακό, άρα χωρίς το ακαταλόγιστο -άρα περίπτωση Μπρέιβικ σύμφωνα με την απόφανση των ειδικών
2) _αδιαφορώντας_ για το ότι κάνουν κακό -ό,τι και πιο πάνω
3) με σχέδιο και προμελέτη (μην τα ξαναλέμε)
4) αμετανόητα
5) επανειλημμένα 
6) αντλώντας σαδιστική ευχαρίστηση
7) και κυρίως όταν στρέφονται κατά πιο αδύναμων ή/και ανυπεράσπιστων.

Όταν ισχύουν όλα αυτά μαζί, (περίπτωση Μπρέιβικ) ε, τότε θα προτιμούσα η δικαιοσύνη να εξαντλεί την αυστηρότητά της. Και δεν θεωρώ ότι την εξάντλησε. Γνώμη μου.

ΥΓ. Προς αποφυγή κάθε παρεξήγησης, μιλάω εδώ μόνο για τον εγκληματία-άτομο. Σας παρακαλώ, ας μην πετάξει κανείς τη μπάλα στην εξέδρα αρχίζοντας να μιλάει για αυταρχικά καθεστώτα, πολέμους κλπ. Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα με όποιον το επιθυμεί.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 25, 2012)

Ως συνήθως παίρνω χαμπάρι το νήμα με ικανή καθυστέρηση.
Θα είχα πολλά να γράψω, αλλά με έχει καλύψει σχεδόν πλήρως ο Δόκτορας.

Θέλω μόνο να επισημάνω ένα προφανές σημείο που μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει θιχτεί επαρκώς: το γεγονός ότι η θανατική ποινή έχει μη αναστρέψιμο χαρακτήρα. Και πρόσφατα στις ΗΠΑ, όταν άρχισαν να επανεξετάζουν με μοριακές μεθόδους τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία παλιών υποθέσεων φόνου, διαπίστωσαν σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ότι είχαν καταδικαστεί αθώοι άνθρωποι. Ορισμένοι από αυτούς απελευθερώθηκαν, έστω και μετά από πολλά χρόνια άδικης φυλάκισης. Άλλοι όμως είχαν ήδη εκτελεστεί.

Κατά τα άλλα, ομολογουμένως δεν θα στεναχωριόμουν αν μάθαινα ότι ο Μπρέιβικ καταδικάστηκε σε θάνατο και εκτελέστηκε. Σίγουρα, όμως, αν ζούσα στη Νορβηγία, θα ένιωθα υπερήφανος για το δικαστικό της σύστημα (και όχι μόνο), όπως λέει παραπάνω ο Δόκτορας. 

Αντίστοιχα, θα στεναχωριόμουν αρκετά αν μάθαινα ότι αφέθηκε ελεύθερος ο δολοφόνος του Τζον Λένον, που ανέφερε στην αρχή η Αλεξάνδρα, όσα ελαφρυντικά κι αν του αναγνωρίσει κανείς. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, οι ποινές των δύο είναι παρόμοιες: ο Τσάπμαν δεν καταδικάστηκε σε ισόβια, αλλά σε _20 χρόνια έως ισόβια,_ όπως ακριβώς και ο Μπρέιβικ, η ποινή του οποίου ουσιαστικά είναι 21 χρόνια _έως ισόβια._ Από το 2000 ο Τσάπμαν περνάει κάθε δύο χρόνια από συμβούλιο αποφυλάκισης που κρίνει αν θα επιμηκυνθεί η ποινή του ή αν θα αποφυλακιστεί. Μέχρι σήμερα έχει υποβάλει επτά αιτήσεις αποφυλάκισης και έχουν απορριφθεί όλες. Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα γίνει και με τον Μπρέιβικ, που πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα αποφυλακιστεί ποτέ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 25, 2012)

Πάντως, Νίκελ, νομίζω ότι τα μπλέκεις λιγάκι. Αν είναι στη συζήτηση περί θανατικής ποινής να βάλουμε τους εξαθλιωμένους και γενικά όλη τη βία και εγκληματικότητα που γεννά η φτώχια και το περιθώριο, έχουμε ήδη ξεφύγει. Νομίζω ότι όσοι μίλησαν εδώ μέσα υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής -χωρίς να συμμερίζομαι την άποψή τους, απλά για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε τα πράγματα- εννοούσαν, όπως λέει και η Μπέρνι από πάνω, άτομα που διαπράττουν κατά συρροή και αμετανόητα άρρωστες, σαδιστικές πράξεις, ή για να γενικεύσω την τοποθέτηση του Κώστα, εγκλήματα κατά του ανθρώπου και του περιβάλλοντος με γνώμονα το κέρδος. Δεν νομίζω ότι εντάσσονται στην κατηγορία αυτή όσοι σκοτώνουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, ή για τη σύνταξη της γιαγιάς. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά και ζητάμε τη θανατική ποινή για όλους όσους διαπράττουν φόνο. Και όταν μια κοινωνία βλέπει φαινόμενα σαν αυτά να πολλαπλασιάζονται, η λύση δεν είναι να μοιράζει τον θάνατο, αλλά να εξαλείψει τις αιτίες τους. Και αυτοί ειδικά είναι που -αν λειτουργούσαν σωστά τα συστήματα- θα μπορούσαν να σωφρονιστούν και να επανενταχθούν.

Όσο για τα "τέρατα", πολλές φορές ΔΕΝ τα γεννά καμία κρίση και καμία φτώχια, ούτε είναι απόρροια των κακών του καπιταλισμού -ή άλλου ισμού, αλλά μπορεί να ζουν στο διπλανό σπίτι με τη μουτσούνα του ευυπόληπτου οικογενειάρχη και να βιάζουν παιδάκια, ίσως και τα δικά τους. Η αρρώστια που πηγάζει απ' την ανθρώπινη ψυχή οδηγεί και αυτή στο έγκλημα.

Τέλος, για να μην λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια, με έχει καλύψει απολύτως ο Δόκτορας, καθώς και το σημείο περί μη αναστρεψιμότητας του Panadeli.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αναλυτικά τώρα, Όλι, αλλά για να μη μείνει παρεξήγηση: εγώ δεν ζήτησα θανατική καταδίκη για κανέναν. Έχω την πολυτέλεια, σχεδόν σαν Νορβηγός, να μη θέλω τέτοια πράγματα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> @SBE: Ανατρέπεις όλο το σκεπτικό μου. Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς ότι υπάρχουν λαοί με τον νομικό πολιτισμό στο DNA τους. Οπότε ίσως είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να ελπίσουμε ότι θα τον αποκτήσουμε κι εμείς.



Εννοώ ότι υπάρχουν λαοί που καταφέρνουν να ξεπεράσουν τα παιδικά τους τραύματα και να φτιάξουν κάτι ανώτερο. Οι Νορβηγοί έγιναν τελικά καλύτεροι από τους γείτονες (και κατακτητές τους), παρόλο που οι γείτονες είχαν υπαρξιακά προβλήματα και νευρώσεις όταν οι Νορβηγοί δεν είχαν να φάνε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς τα κατάφεραν οι Νορβηγοί, αλλά επιμένω ότι πρέπει να αναζητούμε τις εξηγήσεις, ιδίως αν θέλουμε να μαθαίνουμε από την εμπειρία των άλλων και να γίνουμε καλύτεροι. Αν είναι στο DNA των Νορβηγών να έχουν νομικό πολιτισμό, αν φταίει το πετρέλαιο, η γειτνίαση με την πολική αρκούδα ή το πολικό σέλας, αποκλείεται να τους μιμηθούμε. Αν όμως ο νομικός πολιτισμός (και όχι μόνο) πρέπει να αναζητηθεί στην παιδεία και στο ρόλο των ΜΜΕ, πρέπει συνέχεια να απαιτούμε από αυτούς τους φορείς να παίζουν σωστά το ρόλο τους. (Εδώ κυρίως θα επισημάνω το φαινόμενο της απήχησης της ΧΑ σε νεαρά παιδιά.)

Ταυτόχρονα, το εφιαλτικό σενάριο που ανέφερα: αν η Ευρώπη βυθιστεί στην ύφεση και αυξάνονται συνεχώς οι μακροχρόνιοι άνεργοι χωρίς επαρκή στήριξή τους, θα αυξάνεται η εγκληματικότητα. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, μπορεί οι φωτισμένες ηγεσίες να μην υποχωρήσουν σε αυξανόμενα αιτήματα για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής, αλλά είναι αυτό τόσο σημαντικό; Δεν θα είναι πιο σημαντικός ο εκφασισμός της κοινωνίας που θα έχει προκληθεί από την αλλαγή στις κοινωνικές συνθήκες; 

Με λίγα λόγια: Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να θαυμάσω τον νομικό πολιτισμό των Νορβηγών. (Θα τον θαύμαζα αν δοκιμάζονταν συνεχώς σαν κοινωνία από φαινόμενα σαν του Μπρέιβικ και παραταύτα δεν άλλαζαν την πολιτική τους.) Με ενδιαφέρει να προλάβουμε να μην μπει σε μεγαλύτερη δοκιμασία ο δικός μας νομικός πολιτισμός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2012)

Η Όλι με κάλυψε σε σημαντικό βαθμό σε αυτό εδώ το σχόλιο (τα τονισμένα δική μου):



oliver_twisted said:


> Αρνούμαι τη θανατική ποινή, όχι το σύστημα της δικαιοσύνης, ούτε τις ποινές. [...]
> α) θανατική ποινή: [...] Δίνουμε, επομένως, εξουσία στη δικαιοσύνη να τους σκοτώσει. Ανοίξαμε την πόρτα. Κι η πόρτα έχει ανοίξει για κάθε είδους πλάνες, σφάλματα, καταχρήσεις, παραποιήσεις [...] δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο συστήματα, ένα για τα τέρατα και ένα για τους άλλους.
> β) συνθήκες κράτησης: Προτιμώ όλοι οι κρατούμενοι να κρατούνται στις φυλακές της Νορβηγίας, κι ας είναι μέσα και το τέρας αυτό [...]
> Τέλος, δεν έχω αυταπάτες περί σωφρονισμού ορισμένων ανθρώπων που είναι πολύ άρρωστοι για να αλλάξουν.
> *Πολύ απλά όμως δεν πιστεύω στην εκδίκηση, ούτε σε επίπεδο αυτοδικίας ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, από την πολιτεία.*





bernardina said:


> όλο και περισσότερο μου φαίνεται έωλη αυτή η στάση, που στη βάση της έχει μια υποκριτική νοοτροπία περί μη-εκδικητικότητας του "πολιτισμένου" κόσμου. Η οποία λέει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν, εμείς οι έντιμοι, δίκαιοι κλπ να τιμωρούμε κατά το δόγμα οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού έναν άνθρωπο που εγκλημάτησε. Γιατί όχι, αλήθεια; Στρώσαμε όλα τ' άλλα στραβά του κόσμου και έγινε πρώτιστο μέλημά μας η "ανθρώπινη" τιμωρία που του δίνει την ευκαιρία, τάχαμου, να μεταμεληθεί;


Γιατί αλήθεια θεωρείς ότι νοοτροπία αυτή είναι αναγκαστικά υποκριτική; Εγώ είμαι κατά της θανατικής ποινής, και δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι υποκρίτρια. Φυσικά μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι είμαι ασυνείδητα υποκρίτρια (εγώ ή/και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος έχει αυτήν την πεποίθηση), αλλά είναι λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο, νομίζω, να υποθέτουμε ότι ξέρουμε καλύτερα από τους άλλους τι γίνεται μέσα στο μυαλό τους.

Για μένα η ποινή *πρέπει*:
1. Να σωφρονίζει, όταν αυτό είναι εφικτό, και
2. Να προστατεύει την κοινωνία
Και όλα αυτά *πρέπει *να τα κάνει διασφαλίζοντας ταυτόχρονα τις αξίες αυτής της κοινωνίας.
Οπότε έχουμε να συζητήσουμε ουσιαστικά ποιες αξίες θέλουμε να έχει η κοινωνία μας. Γιατί αυτές είναι το μέτρο του πολιτισμού της.
Για μένα, η καλή μεταχείριση των ανθρώπων είναι αξία. Και οι εγκληματίες είναι άνθρωποι. Και η κοινωνία, αν θέλει να λέγεται τέτοια, θα τους αντιμετωπίσει ως *ανθρώπους* και όχι ως "τέρατα". 

Αν είναι πραγματικά πολύ επικίνδυνος και πραγματικά αδύνατον να σωφρονιστεί, ισόβια φυλάκιση σε συνθήκες όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερες.
Επίσης κάποιος είπε ότι μπορούμε να του δώσουμε την επιλογή να αυτοκτονήσει, αν θέλει. Συμφωνώ και με αυτό.

Ειπώθηκε μερικές φορές από μερικούς, δεν βρίσκω τώρα ακριβώς πού και ποιους, ότι "*Πρέπει να τιμωρεί*" η ποινή. Πείτε μου παρακαλώ, εσείς που το πιστεύετε αυτό:

Γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ειπώθηκε μερικές φορές από μερικούς, δεν βρίσκω τώρα ακριβώς πού και ποιους, ότι "*Πρέπει να τιμωρεί*" η ποινή. Πείτε μου παρακαλώ, εσείς που το πιστεύετε αυτό: Γιατί;


Μα, τιμωρεί η ποινή. Αυτή είναι η σημασία της λέξης ποινή. Αυτό που ίσως λέγεται είναι ότι η κοινωνία θα έχει την αίσθηση ότι αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη όταν η ποινή έχει κάποια αντιστοιχία προς το μέγεθος του εγκλήματος.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] αν η Ευρώπη βυθιστεί στην ύφεση και αυξάνονται συνεχώς οι μακροχρόνιοι άνεργοι χωρίς επαρκή στήριξή τους, θα αυξάνεται η εγκληματικότητα. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, μπορεί οι φωτισμένες ηγεσίες να μην υποχωρήσουν σε αυξανόμενα αιτήματα για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής, αλλά είναι αυτό τόσο σημαντικό; Δεν θα είναι πιο σημαντικός ο εκφασισμός της κοινωνίας που θα έχει προκληθεί από την αλλαγή στις κοινωνικές συνθήκες;



Μπορεί όντως ο εκφασισμός της κοινωνίας να είναι πιο σημαντικός, αλλά αδυνατό να φανταστώ έστω ένα θετικό πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από την επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής. Και έτσι όπως θέτεις το θέμα είναι σαν να πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στα δύο, σαν να πρόκειται για πράγματα που έρχονται σε αντίθεση μεταξύ τους, κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η επαναφορά και η αποδοχή της θανατικής ποινής αποτελεί ένα από τα πολλά βήματα εκφασισμού μιας κοινωνίας. 

Κατά τα άλλα, η οποιαδήποτε ποινή που η κοινωνία επιβάλλει σε έναν παραπτωματία/εγκληματία έχει πάντοτε (και) τιμωρητικό χαρακτήρα. Από την ώρα που του επιβάλλεις κάτι που εκείνος δεν θέλει, εξορισμού τον τιμωρείς. 
Από την άλλη, η αναγνώριση της ανθρώπινης ζωής ως ένα αγαθό που η κοινωνία δεν έχει δικαιώμα να αφαιρεί αποτελεί μια πολύ σημαντική κατάκτηση, στο πεδίο των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, του δυτικού κόσμου. Με τρομάζει το ενδεχόμενο να την εγκαταλείψουμε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ...αλλά αδυνατώ να φανταστώ έστω ένα θετικό πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να προκύψει από την επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής. Και έτσι όπως θέτεις το θέμα είναι σαν να πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στα δύο...


Και εσύ και η Όλι δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι γράφω, σαν να ζητάω εγώ τη θανατική ποινή. Και επειδή ακριβώς μερικές φορές η πολιτική ορθότητα αμβλύνει τον τρόπο που διαβάζουμε τα γραπτά των άλλων, σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ να προσέχετε πώς ερμηνεύετε τα δικά μου γιατί στεναχωριέμαι υπέρμετρα. 
:)

Ας το πω κι αλλιώς: Το αν υπάρχει θανατική ποινή είναι επιφαινόμενο. Δεν αλλάζει την κοινωνία. Αν υπάρχουν δουλειές, ασφάλεια, καλή παιδεία, ελεύθερη σκέψη, δεν θα υπάρχει βία και εγκληματικότητα. Η βία και η εγκληματικότητα μάς ενδιαφέρουν, όχι η θανατική ποινή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2012)

Σκέψεις εκτός θέματος: στην τρίτη λυκείου έγραψα σε έκθεση ότι η φτώχεια οδηγεί στην εγκληματικότητα, δεν ξέρω που το είχα ξεσηκώσει αυτό αλλά στα 16 ακόμα ξεσηκώνεις ιδέες, και η καθηγήτρια το υπογράμμισε με κόκκινο και έγραψε δίπλα "συγκαλυμμένες πολιτικές απόψεις", οπότε μου έμεινε ο φόβος. Ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια και έχοντας πέσει από τα σύννεφα βλέποντας την βρετανική κοινωνία, δηλώνω ότι δεν πιστεύω πλέον ότι η φτώχεια μόνο οδηγεί στην εγκληματικότητα, είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο το ζήτημα και η φτώχεια ή η ανεργία είναι παράγοντες αλλά όχι οι μόνοι, και με το να απομονώνουμε τη φτώχεια ή την ανεργία περιθωριοποιούμε τους φτωχούς και τους άνεργους ως δυνάμει εγκληματίες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Είπα και για ασφάλεια και για παιδεία. Είναι πράγματα για τα οποία μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Τις βεντέτες στην Κρήτη πώς θα τις εξαλείψουμε αν όχι με παιδεία; Για τα θέματα της παθολογικής ζήλιας δεν ξέρω τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε, αλλά ας ιεραρχήσουμε τις προτεραιότητες, ας κάνουμε κάτι για τα θέματα που ανέφερα και μετά ψιλοκοσκινίζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2012)

Να ξαναδούμε λίγο το νήμα; Η συζήτηση άρχισε από ένα αποτρόπαιο έγκλημα που εκτέλεσε μέσα στην ιδεολογική του θολούρα ένας κάτοικος μιας κοινωνίας με δουλειές, ασφάλεια, καλή παιδεία και ελεύθερη σκέψη.

Η συγκεκριμένη κοινωνία αρνήθηκε να αλλάξει το νομικό της σύστημα και τον τιμώρησε όπως κρίνει ότι είναι η μέγιστη τιμωρία.

Στη συνέχεια, εμείς εδώ, κάτοικοι μιας κοινωνίας χωρίς δουλειές, χωρίς ασφάλεια, χωρίς καλή παιδεία και με πολιορκούμενη την ελεύθερη σκέψη αρχίσαμε να συζητάμε θεωρώντας ότι «αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για τη θανατική ποινή».

Ε, λοιπόν, δεν είναι «αναπόφευκτο» αλλά είναι οπωσδήποτε ένδειξη της σημερινής κατάστασης της κοινωνίας μας. Αρνητική ένδειξη στην κακή κατάσταση. Και γι' αυτό, στις συζητήσεις για να προλάβουμε την κατάρρευση του δικού μας, πανταχόθεν πολιορκούμενου νομικού συστήματος, η συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση πρέπει να αποτελεί ταμπού, κόκκινη γραμμή, απαγορευμένη σκέψη, μη-δυνατότητα. Για τίποτε, για κανέναν. Όπως είναι ταμπού, ξερωγώ, να πουλήσουμε τα παιδιά μας για σκλάβους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2012)

Και επειδή ακόμη δεν βάλαμε βιντεάκι εδώ μέσα:






(Νομίζω ότι και τα σχόλια έχουν το ενδιαφέρον τους).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Δόκτορα, το να βάζουμε ίσα κι όμοια το αν θα καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο ένας στυγνός κι αμετανόητος εγκληματίας ή αν θα πουλήσουμε τα παιδιά μας σκλάβους μάς οδηγεί σε πολύ περίεργα μονοπάτια.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση γιατί έφτασε στο γνωστό σημείο που από 'δώ και πέρα θα αρχίσει να κάνει κύκλους και να χαλιούνται καρδιές. Άνευ λόγου και αιτίας, μάλιστα.
Μπορώ να επαναλάβω μόνο αυτό που είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο: Ευτυχώς που δεν θα χρειαστεί να δικάσει κανείς από εμάς -παναπεί, να εφαρμόσει στην πράξη αυτά που θεωρητικά υποστηρίζει εδώ μέσα- και να έρθει φάτσα με φάτσα, όχι μόνο με αυτόν που δικάζεται, αλλά κυρίως με τους δικούς του δαίμονες. Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πόσοι από εμάς θα εμμέναμε, και γιατί, στις θέσεις μας.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση γιατί έφτασε στο γνωστό σημείο...


Μα ήδη είχε περάσει κι από το άλλο γνωστό σημείο απ' το #25 κιόλας.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και εσύ και η Όλι δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι γράφω, σαν να ζητάω εγώ τη θανατική ποινή. Και επειδή ακριβώς μερικές φορές η πολιτική ορθότητα αμβλύνει τον τρόπο που διαβάζουμε τα γραπτά των άλλων, σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ να προσέχετε πώς ερμηνεύετε τα δικά μου γιατί στεναχωριέμαι υπέρμετρα.



Νίκο, συγγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα, προφανώς δεν το ήθελα αυτό καθόλου. Δεν εννοούσα ότι είσαι υπέρμαχος της θανατικής ποινής, και σίγουρα δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι τέτοιο από τα γραφόμενά σου. Ξαναδιαβάζοντας αυτό που έγραψα αναγνωρίζω ότι ίσως να αφήνει αυτή την εντύπωση, οπότε μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά ή δεν εξήγησα επαρκώς την αντίρρησή μου.

Διαφώνησα με τη σύγκριση που έκανες ανάμεσα στην επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής και τον εκφασισμό της κοινωνίας, και το ποιο από τα δύο είναι σημαντικότερο. Προφανώς είναι σημαντικότερο το δεύτερο, και συμφωνώ πλήρως μαζί σου σε αυτό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να τεθεί θέμα σύγκρισης μεταξύ των δύο. Και αυτό επειδή σε τέτοια περίπτωση είναι σαν να βρίσκομαστε αντιμέτωποι με δύο δεινά και να καλούμαστε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στα δύο, ή έστω να ανεχθούμε το ένα επειδή μας απασχολεί περισσότερο η αντιμετώπιση του δεύτερου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως τα δύο είναι αλληλένδετα, το ένα αποτελεί κομμάτι του δεύτερου. Σε όλα τα φασιστικά καθεστώτα οι ανεπιθύμητοι/αντιφρονούντες εκτελούνταν, και η αποδοχή της εκτέλεσης ως κάτι που η πολιτεία μπορεί να κάνει νόμιμα φοβάμαι ότι αποτελεί βήμα εκφασισμού της κοινωνίας. Μαζί φυσικά με όλα τα άλλα δεινά που αναφέρεις και επίσης συμβάλλουν προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

(Το παρακάτω δεν είναι απάντηση στον panadeli)

Δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να αλλάξει ο τίτλος, αφού «αναπόφευκτα» δεν σημαίνει «σωστά». Η δημοσιογραφική μου εκτίμηση είπε και λέει ότι με την ποινή που ανακοινώθηκε για τον Μπρέιβικ ήταν αναπόφευκτο να ανοίξει (και είχε ήδη ανοίξει) η συζήτηση για τη θανατική ποινή. (Προστέθηκε σ' αυτό η ντόπια εξέλιξη με τη ΧΑ.)

Αν η συζήτηση πρέπει να σταματήσει αμέσως και επιβάλλεται να μη γίνει επειδή είναι ταμπού, είναι μια καλή άποψη. Εγώ είπα ότι θεωρώ τη θανατική ποινή επιφαινόμενο — άλλα πράγματα προτιμώ να βάλουμε στο μικροσκόπιο. 

Έτσι όμως δεν αφήνουμε να γίνουν δύσκολες συζητήσεις: εγώ αγανάκτησα όταν οι χρυσαυγίτες πήγαν να λιντσάρουν τον Πακιστανό της Πάρου. Ταυτόχρονα, μπορεί να μην αγανακτούσα (προσοχή: υποθετικό) αν ο πατέρας του κοριτσιού τού μπουμπούνιζε μια στο δικαστήριο. Δεν είναι συζητήσιμα αυτά τα ένστικτα; Έστω κι αν δώσουν ευκαιρία για απλά κηρύγματα; Και μια και αναφέρθηκε η περίπτωση του μπογιατζή (#25), να μη συζητηθεί ότι θα πατούσα το κουμπάκι μετά από τη δεύτερη σκέψη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ταυτόχρονα, το εφιαλτικό σενάριο που ανέφερα: αν η Ευρώπη βυθιστεί στην ύφεση και αυξάνονται συνεχώς οι μακροχρόνιοι άνεργοι χωρίς επαρκή στήριξή τους, θα αυξάνεται η εγκληματικότητα. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, μπορεί οι φωτισμένες ηγεσίες να μην υποχωρήσουν σε αυξανόμενα αιτήματα για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής, αλλά είναι αυτό τόσο σημαντικό; Δεν θα είναι πιο σημαντικός ο εκφασισμός της κοινωνίας που θα έχει προκληθεί από την αλλαγή στις κοινωνικές συνθήκες;


Η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, panadeli, αφορά μια διατύπωση του δόκτορα ότι κάποια ζητήματα δεν αποφασίζονται με δημοψήφισμα. Συμφωνώ με τη διατύπωσή του, αλλά δεν μου αρκεί. Αν έχει εκφασιστεί η μάζα, δεν με παρηγορεί αν υπάρχει φωτισμένη ηγεσία που δεν ενδίδει στις πιέσεις του κόσμου για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η φωτισμένη ηγεσία να μην επιτρέψει τις συνθήκες που θα οδηγήσουν στον εκφασισμό του κόσμου. Αλλιώς, να τη βράσω τέτοια φωτισμένη ηγεσία.

Όπως βλέπεις, είναι αλλού η συζήτηση που κάνω.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2012)

Μα επί της ουσίας δεν διαφωνούμε. Ούτε εμένα θα με παρηγορούσε ιδιαίτερα η φωτισμένη ηγεσία που δεν ενδίδει στις πιέσεις των πολιτών για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής, αν οι πολίτες έχουν ήδη σε μεγάλο βαθμό εκφασιστεί. Θα ήθελα όμως να πιστεύω ότι ο εκφασισμός των πολιτών παραμένει αντιστρεπτός όσο οι πολίτες μπορούν ακόμα να ψηφίζουν φωτισμένες ηγεσίες, νερόβραστες ή μη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

panadeli said:


> *Θα ήθελα όμως να πιστεύω ότι ο εκφασισμός των πολιτών παραμένει αντιστρεπτός όσο οι πολίτες μπορούν ακόμα να ψηφίζουν φωτισμένες ηγεσίες, νερόβραστες ή μη*.


Από το πληκτρολόγιό σου την πένα σου το στόμα σου στου λαού τ' αφτί!


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα ήδη είχε περάσει κι από το άλλο γνωστό σημείο απ' το #25 κιόλας.



Παραφράζοντας τον νόμο του Goldwin, ο νόμος του Zazu:
As an online discussion in the lexilogia forum grows longer, the probability of Zazula posting a troll approaches 1.
:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ο νόμος του Zazu:
> As an online discussion in the lexilogia forum grows longer, the probability of Zazula posting a troll approaches 1.:laugh:


Νομίζω όντως ισχύει. :lol:


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2012)

Νίκελ, πάλι με βγάζεις εκτός θέματος. Εγώ στην υποθετική περίπτωση που ο πατέρας του κοριτσιού σκότωνε τον Πακιστανό θα περίμενα τη μέγιστη προβλεπόμενη ποινή για έγκλημα εκ προμελέτης, χωρίς ελαφρυντικά. Δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να παίρνει το νόμο στα χέρια του και μετά να επικαλείται λόγους τιμής, κούτελο καθαρό, βρασμό ψυχής κλπ. Και νομίζω ότι στις περιπτώσεις σεξουαλικών εγκλημάτων είναι δυστυχώς ακόμα πολύ δύσκολο στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα να ξεχωρίσεις την οργή για το έγκλημα από την οργή για την προσβολή της τιμής. Στην περίπτωση της Πάρου αν στη θέση της ανήλικης ήταν η μητέρα της θα ήταν μικρότερης σημασίας το έγκλημα; Όχι, αλλά στα ΜΜΕ και στην κοινή γνώμη υπάρχει η εντύπωση ότι ο βιασμός της σαραντάρας δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό έγκλημα όσο ο βιασμός της υποτίθεται αθώας και απονήρευτης ανήλικης (που δεν ξέρουμε φυσικά τίποτα για την προσωπική της ζωή, όπως δεν ξέρουμε και για της σαραντάρας). Εγκλήματα εκδίκησης είναι όλα τα εγκλήματα τιμής. Και στην περίπτωση της βεντέτας στην Κρήτη, εγκλήματα εκδίκησης με φτιαχτό ελαφρυντικό την παράδοση, σε μια εποχή που η παράδοση έχει παραμεριστεί για κάθε άλλο λόγο. 

Επίσης, συμφωνώ με το δόχτορα. Σε κάποια χώρα πολύ διαφορετική από τη δική μας έγινε ένα έγκλημα και τιμωρήθηκε. Αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τη δική μας χώρα, ούτε το πώς θα αντιμετωπίζαμε εμείς παρόμοιο έγκλημα. 

Επιπλέον, θεωρούμε ότι η Νορβηγία είναι κάποιου είδους παράδεισος των μεταναστών, και το έγκλημα ανεξήγητο, αλλά αυτό απλώς δείχνει την άγνοιά μας για τη Νορβηγική κοινωνία. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι η Νορβηγία έχει πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα τα οποία δεν αντιμετωπίστηκαν εγκαίρως και με το σωστό τρόπο, και αυτά οδήγησαν στο έγκλημα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Μπα, θα αρχίσω να ζητάω να ξεκινάτε με το απόσπασμα στο οποίο αναφέρεστε και με ανάλυση τού τι καταλάβατε. Ακόμα καλύτερα, ίσως πρέπει να μείνω στα γλωσσικά νήματα (αρκεί να μην είναι για καθέτους).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα, τιμωρεί η ποινή. Αυτή είναι η σημασία της λέξης ποινή.


Μα το ξέρω. Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί ότι η ποινή, ως έχει, τιμωρεί. 

Εγώ θέτω στο τραπέζι μια σκέψη και ένα ερώτημα:

*Πρέπει να τιμωρεί η ποινή, ή όχι, και γιατί;*

Πραγματικά θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ τις απαντήσεις των συνομιλητών σε αυτό το ερώτημα.

Η δική μου απάντηση, την οποία έδωσα παραπάνω, είναι όχι, δεν θα πρέπει να τιμωρεί. Η ποινή θα πρέπει να αναμορφώνει τον εγκληματία στο μέτρο του δυνατού, και να προστατεύει αποτελεσματικά την κοινωνία. Τίποτε παραπάνω.



nickel said:


> Αυτό που ίσως λέγεται είναι ότι η κοινωνία θα έχει την αίσθηση ότι αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη όταν η ποινή έχει κάποια αντιστοιχία προς το μέγεθος του εγκλήματος.


Αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε να είναι μία πιθανή απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου. 

Λες ότι ορισμένοι λένε ότι ο σκοπός της ποινής είναι να ικανοποιήσει το αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης της κοινωνίας.
Εγώ λέω ότι διαφωνώ με αυτήν την προσέγγιση. Νομίζω ότι η κοινωνία (δηλαδή εμείς) καλά θα κάνουμε να αναρωτηθούμε τι είναι αυτό το "αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης" και γιατί θεωρούμε ότι θα πρέπει να ικανοποιηθεί. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι αυτό το αίσθημα δεν είναι τίποτε παραπάνω από εκδικητικό μένος και δεν θεωρώ υγιή στάση την θεσμοθέτηση της ικανοποίησής του.

Βλέπω έναν τύπο που πετάει κάτω τα σκουπίδια. Σϊγουρα θα είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικό να αδειάσω σκουπίδια στο σαλόνι του. Αλλά θα είναι πολύ πιο παραγωγικό κοινωνικά να του επιβληθεί ως ποινή να σκουπίζει τον δρόμο για ένα μήνα και όχι να πληρώσει ένα πρόστιμο. Ο σκοπός της ποινής δεν θα πρέπει να είναι να "πονέσει" ο "κακός", αλλά να μπει σε μια διαδικασία αναμόρφωσης.

Όσο διαρκεί αυτή η διαδικασία, θα πρέπει να ελέγχεται η συμπεριφορά του, ώστε να προστατεύεται αποτελεσματικά η κοινωνία.
Αν η αναμόρφωση θεωρηθεί ανέφικτη, idem. Αλλά εκδίκηση; Πώς αυτό μας κάνει καλύτερους;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2012)

Δηλαδή, για κανένα αδίκημα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τιμωρία; Ούτε για τον βιασμό μετά φόνου; Ούτε για την παιδεραστία; Ούτε για την πώληση ναρκωτικών σε ανηλίκους; Ούτε για τα ρατσιστικά εγκλήματα; Ούτε για την κατάχρηση δημοσίου χρήματος; 

Ο σκοπός είναι μόνο να γίνει καλό παιδί ο εγκληματίας και να προστατευτεί η κοινωνία; Το αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης είναι "εκδικητικό μένος"; 

Ο Ντιτρού στο Βέλγιο δεν πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί, επειδή αυτό θα δείχνει εκδικητικό μένος; Και το μόνο που πρέπει να μας απασχολεί είναι αν ο Ντιτρού μετά από μερικά χρόνια μπορεί να πείσει τους ψυχιάτρους του ότι αναμορφώθηκε;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

> Πώς αυτό μας κάνει καλύτερους;



_*Ποιους *_να κάνει καλύτερους; Ποιος είναι ο λόγος και ο σκοπός μιας δίκης και της επιβολής ποινής; Να κάνει καλύτερους τους _υπόλοιπους; _Ειλικρινά, θαρρώ πως έχουμε χάσει το στόχο και την προοπτική μας εδώ.
Κι αν ο εγκληματίας που βρέθηκε ένοχος και καταδικάστηκε δεν επιδέχεται αναμόρφωση; Και τι θεωρείται "ανθρώπινη" αναμόρφωση; Τα ισόβια για έναν εγκληματία νεαρής ηλικίας που διέπραξε ειδεχθή εγκλήματα και θα περάσει τα επόμενα τριάντα, σαράντα, πενήντα, εξήντα χρόνια σε απόλυτη απομόνωση είναι πιο ανθρωπιστικό;
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, η συζήτηση άνοιξε από αυτόν. Τον ναζί που ήθελε να προστατέψει τη χώρα του από την ισλαμοποίηση. Που ακούει υπομειδιώντας ατάραχος την ποινή του, αφού δολοφόνησε εβδομήντα εφτά παιδιά ηλικίας από δεκαπέντε έως δεκαεννιά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο σκοπός της ποινής δεν θα πρέπει να είναι να "πονέσει" ο "κακός", αλλά να μπει σε μια διαδικασία αναμόρφωσης.


Γιατί να μπει σε διαδικασία αναμόρφωσης σώνει και καλά; Κι αυτό βάρβαρο δεν είναι; Αφήστε στους κακούς αυτού του κόσμου το δικαίωμα να πεθάνουν με τα φονικά πιστεύω τους, αλλά να πεθάνουν, εφόσον τα έκαναν πράξη. Σοβαρά πιστεύει κανείς ότι ιδεολογίες μίσους και μαζικού θανάτου (δεν θα αναφέρω συγκεκριμένο όνομα για να μην πεταχτεί ο Ζαζ  ) παίρνουν αναμόρφωση; Εξαφανίστηκε ποτέ αυτό το πολιτικό ρεύμα π.χ. από την Ευρώπη; ποτέ.



AoratiMelani said:


> Όσο διαρκεί αυτή η διαδικασία, θα πρέπει να ελέγχεται η συμπεριφορά του, ώστε να προστατεύεται αποτελεσματικά η κοινωνία.


Αν λοιπόν κάποιος δηλώσει ειλικρινή μετάνοια αμέσως μετά το έγκλημα, ας μην πηγαίνει καθόλου φυλακή, αφού το παν είναι η "προστασία της κοινωνίας", η "αναμόρφωση" και ο "σωφρονισμός". Η διαδικασία μπορεί και να διαρκέσει μηδέν χρόνο.

Στο δικό μου το μυαλό η έννοια της δικαιοσύνης βασίζεται στην έννοια της ισορροπίας και της συμμετρίας. Σήμερα δεν μπορεί πια να υπάρξει συμμετρία, αφού ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να σκοτώσει δεκάδες ανθρώπους πολύ εύκολα, χωρίς να δικαιούται να απαντήσει η δικαιοσύνη ανάλογα, π.χ. σκοτώνοντας Χαμμουραμπικά όλο του το σόι. Η μέγιστη δυνατή συμμετρία είναι να αφαιρεθεί η δική του ζωή. Αν λοιπόν δεν έχει εφαρμογή κανένα ελαφρυντικό και καμιά αμφιβολία, πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται αυτή η μέγιστη διαθέσιμη συμμετρική απάντηση.

Όσο για την ιδέα της προόδου, δεν την πιστεύω πια. Οι όποιες ελάχιστες πρόοδοι "εξανθρωπισμού" (ο ίδιος ο όρος είναι τραγικά self-serving) ή απλά βελτίωσης ωχριούν μπροστά στις γεωμετρικές προόδους "αποκτήνωσης" που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία της καταστροφής. Η δε συμπίεση των εκδικητικών και άλλων θεωρούμενων ως καταδικαστέων ενστίκτων έχει οδηγήσει σε μια συμπίεση επιθετικότητας που αναρωτιέμαι ποιος δεν τη βλέπει, ειδικά με τέτοια εγκλήματα που διαπράττονται πια κάθε τρεις και λίγο.

Ο συγκεκριμένος εκείνος κύριος που εκτέλεσαν οι Ισραηλινοί πριν από 50 χρόνια (πάντα χωρίς όνομα για το φόβο του Ζάζουλα...) δεν αποτελούσε πια απειλή για την κοινωνία, αφού ήταν γέρος και σε άλλη ήπειρο. Και πολλοί άλλοι σαν κι αυτόν, που συνελήφθησαν στα 80 και στα 85 τους. Προς τι λοιπόν οι διώξεις τους, αφού η κοινωνία δεν κινδύνευε πια και αφού δεν υπήρχε, ακόμα και λόγω ηλικίας, περίπτωση να αναμορφωθούν και να σωφρονιστούν; ή, εναλλακτικά, αφού μπορεί να είχαν μετανιώσει και οι ίδιοι; Και προς τι οι δηλώσεις ότι πρέπει να βρεθούν οι ένοχοι ώστε να ησυχάσουν και να δικαιωθούν οι συγγενείς, αν μη τι άλλο, των θυμάτων και, περαιτέρω, συμβολικά, τα ίδια τα θύματα; Σύμφωνα με τη λογική της προστασίας και της αναμόρφωσης, όλα αυτά είναι ανορθολογικοί αταβισμοί.

(Βλέπω ότι με πολλές συμφωνώ και επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ίδιες σκέψεις, αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Όβερ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2012)

Με εκπροσωπούν απόλυτα αυτά που γράφει ο Κώστας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Από ένα σημείο και πέρα η συζήτηση γίνεται πολύ δύσκολη επειδή ο ρομαντισμός μας (μου, τουλάχιστον) δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει την περιπλοκότητα της σωφρονιστικής επιστήμης. Φαντάζομαι ότι χρειάζεται διάβασμα πολλών τόμων για να εξοικειωθείς με τις πτυχές που αφορούν τον παραδειγματισμό και πόσο αποτελεσματικός έχει αποδειχτεί ως αποτρεπτικός παράγοντας, σε ποιες περιπτώσεις μπορείς βάσιμα να επιδιώκεις αναμόρφωση και επανένταξη στην κοινωνία, κατά πόσο η ποινή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η εκδίκηση της κοινωνίας και πόσο αυτό δηλητηριάζει την κοινωνία. 

Προτιμώ να μην εμπλακώ σε μια τόσο δύσκολη συζήτηση. Μοιράζομαι το ρομαντισμό της Αόρατης σε κάποια ζητήματα που αναφέρει (τα οποία δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με «τέρατα»). Έχω, ας πούμε, πολλές φορές ονειρευτεί και αναφέρει το community service. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω άλμα από τον τύπο που πετάει όπου βρει τα σκουπίδια στον τύπο που βλέπει τους συνανθρώπους του σαν σκουπίδια. Με τα «τέρατα» σαν τον Μπρέιβικ νιώθω σαν να έχουν αποποιηθεί οι ίδιοι την ανθρώπινη ιδιότητά τους και δεν νιώθω την υποχρέωση να τους δω εγώ σαν ανθρώπους. Αλλά αυτά είναι προσωπικά, δεν είναι νομική επιστήμη…


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2012)

Θεωρώ απόλυτα θεμιτό για ελαφριά παραπτώματα να επιβάλλεται ως ποινή η κοινωνική θητεία. Αλλά τα βίαια εγκλήματα προφανώς ανήκουν σε εντελώς διαφορετική κατηγορία. Μην μπλέκουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Και όσο κι αν πιστεύει κανείς στη δυνατότητα σωφρονισμού/αναμόρφωσης ενός εγκληματία, ένας από τους στόχους που εξυπηρετεί η ποινή του εγκλεισμού του σε σωφρονιστικό κατάστημα δεν είναι αυτός καθαυτός ο σωφρονισμός του αλλά η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου από πιθανά μελλοντικά του εγκλήματα.

Για την περίπτωση του Μπρέιβικ, ενός ανθρώπου που δεν δίστασε να εκτελέσει εν ψυχρώ 77 ανθρώπους, πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε καν για την πιθανότητα αναμόρφωσής του. Το λέω με την εξής έννοια: Ακόμα κι αν δεχθούμε ότι η αναμόρφωσή του είναι θεωρητικά δυνατή (κάτι για το οποίο ούτως ή άλλως διατηρώ αρκετές επιφυλάξεις), θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο Μπρέιβικ έχει πραγματικά "αναμορφωθεί", και ότι αν τον αφήναμε ελεύθερο, ακόμα και ύστερα από 40 χρόνια, δεν θα επαναλάμβανε κάτι ανάλογο; Νομίζω ότι εδώ η απλή ανάγκη προστασίας του κοινωνικού συνόλου από έναν αποδεδειγμένα επικίνδυνο εγκληματία καθιστά άκυρη την όλη συζήτηση περί της πιθανής αναμόρφωσής του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Παρέμπ: Επειδή ανέφερα αρκετές φορές πόσο σχετικά είναι αυτά τα πράγματα, να και κάτι επιμορφωτικό. Συνδέεται με την κλασική ρήση του δυτικού νομικού πολιτισμού (η κλασική της εκδοχή είναι: «better that ten guilty persons escape than that one innocent suffer», «καλύτερα να αθωωθούν δέκα ένοχοι παρά να καταδικαστεί ένας αθώος»):

The story is told of a Chinese law professor, who was listening to a British lawyer explain that Britons were so enlightened, they believed it was better that ninety-nine guilty men go free than that one innocent man be executed. The Chinese professor thought for a second and asked, "Better for whom?"


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Nα πω εδώ ότι τα περί αισθήματος δικαιοσύνης της κοινωνίας, που χρειάζεται ικανοποίηση, εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ. 
Αν σε κάποιο χωριό της Β. Ελλάδας κάποιος που δε τον ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται να τον συναντήσω ποτέ μου, σκοτώσει τη γυναίκα του, εγώ, που ακούω τα γεγονότα από δεύτερο και τρίτο χέρι, γιατί να αισθανθώ ότι με προσβάλλει η πράξη του; Κι αν με προσβάλλει, γιατί θα πρέπει να ζητήσω ικανοποίηση και να μην μου αρκεί το να φιλοσοφήσω απλώς; Κι αν δεν ικανοποιηθώ, τότε θα μπορώ να τον λιντσάρω; Κλπ κλπ κλπ

Κώστα, όλα τα εγκλήματα παραγράφονται κάποια στιγμή και όλες οι φυλακές κοιτάνε να ξεφορτωθούν τους γέρους ισοβίτες. Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά μιλάμε για εμμονή που χρειάζεται ψυχιατρική βοήθεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Nα πω εδώ ότι τα περί αισθήματος δικαιοσύνης της κοινωνίας, που χρειάζεται ικανοποίηση, εγώ τα ακουώ βερεσέ.
> *Αν σε κάποιο χωριό της Β. Ελλάδας κάποιος που δε τον ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται να τον συναντήσω ποτέ μου, σκοτώσει τη γυναίκα του,* εγώ, που ακούω τα γεγονότα από δεύτερο και τρίτο χέρι, γιατί να αισθανθώ ότι με προσβάλλει η πράξη του;


Μα χρειάζεται να λέμε αυτονόητα πράγματα; Εξαρτάται φυσικά από το είδος του εγκλήματος ή από το πόσο σε επηρεάζει προσωπικά. Άλλαξε τη διατύπωση αυτών που έγραψες, και μετά πες μου τι θα αισθανθείς:

Αν κάποιος βάλει μια βόμβα σ' ένα δημοτικό σχολείο της Αθήνας και σκοτώσει 100 παιδιά...
Αν κάποιος μπει στο σπίτι της οικογένειάς μου και σκοτώσει τους γονείς μου και τα αδέλφια μου...
Αν κάποιος επιτεθεί στη 15χρονη κόρη μου την ώρα που κάνει βόλτα στην παραλία, και τη βιάσει και τη σκοτώσει...

Κανένας δεν είπε ότι επηρεαζόμαστε από ΚΑΘΕ έγκλημα που ακούμε ότι έγινε, οπουδήποτε.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Για την περίπτωση του Μπρέιβικ, ενός ανθρώπου που δεν δίστασε να εκτελέσει εν ψυχρώ 77 ανθρώπους, πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε καν για την πιθανότητα αναμόρφωσής του. Το λέω με την εξής έννοια: Ακόμα κι αν δεχθούμε ότι η αναμόρφωσή του είναι θεωρητικά δυνατή (κάτι για το οποίο ούτως ή άλλως διατηρώ αρκετές επιφυλάξεις), θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο Μπρέιβικ έχει πραγματικά "αναμορφωθεί", και ότι αν τον αφήναμε ελεύθερο, ακόμα και ύστερα από 40 χρόνια, δεν θα επαναλάμβανε κάτι ανάλογο; Νομίζω ότι εδώ η απλή ανάγκη προστασίας του κοινωνικού συνόλου από έναν αποδεδειγμένα επικίνδυνο εγκληματία καθιστά άκυρη την όλη συζήτηση περί της πιθανής αναμόρφωσής του.


Η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου από τον συγκεκριμένο εξυπηρετείται πιο ριζικά και τελεσίδικα με τη θανάτωσή του. Άρα η επιλογή ή όχι της θανάτωσης είναι ηθικής τάξεως και όχι _λογικής_, όπως υποστηρίχτηκε αρκετά πιο πάνω. Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τη λογική στ' αβγά της. Έχει δικαίωμα μια έννομη τάξη να θανατώνει; Έχει. Δικαίωμα απόλυτο ή υπό προϋποθέσεις; Υπό προϋποθέσεις. Ποιος θέτει τις προϋποθέσεις; Η ίδια. Έχει δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί από τον εαυτό της το δικαίωμα αυτό; Ναι. Έχει δικαίωμα στη συνέχεια να αναθεωρήσει τη στάση της; Ναι. Υπάρχει κάτι πάνω από την έννομη τάξη που να της το απαγορεύει κυριαρχικά; Όχι. Η ανθρώπινη ζωή είναι ιερή και απαραβίαστη; Όχι. Δεν πιστεύω σε ιερότητες, και δεν θα κάνω εδώ φωτογραφική εξαίρεση. Η ανθρώπινη ζωή όπως και κάθε τι άλλο είναι ένα αγαθό, και μπαίνει σε ζυγαριά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η ανθρώπινη ζωή είναι ιερή και απαραβίαστη; Όχι. Δεν πιστεύω σε ιερότητες, και δεν θα κάνω εδώ φωτογραφική εξαίρεση. Η ανθρώπινη ζωή όπως και κάθε τι άλλο είναι ένα αγαθό, και μπαίνει σε ζυγαριά.



Μόνο μία ένσταση εδώ, κυρίως στο επίπεδο της διατύπωσης: η ανθρώπινη ζωή _*πρέπει*_ να είναι "ιερή"* και απαραβίαστη. Κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες. Από τη στιγμή που αυτή η συνθήκη λύεται (=φόνος), η ζωή αυτού που την έλυσε παύει να προστατεύεται -υπό προϋποθέσεις- από αυτή τη συνθήκη. Με άλλα λόγια: Σκότωσες**; Τότε και η δική σου ζωή υπόκειται στο ενδεχόμενο να τερματιστεί. 
Αλλιώς, αν τα βάλουμε όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι επιζητώντας την άκρα δικαιοσύνη καταφέρνουμε μόνο την άκρα αδικία.

*Τίποτα το μεταφυσικό ή θρησκευτικό εδώ, εξ ου και τα εισαγωγικά. Ιερή σημαίνει βαθύτατα σεβαστή. Μια αξία αφεαυτής -μέχρι αυτός που την έχει να αποποιηθεί την ιερότητα και την αξία της με τις πράξεις του. 

** (με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, για συγκεκριμένο λόγο, με συγκεκριμένη μετέπειτα στάση κλπ. Τα ξαναείπαμε. *ΔΕΝ* μιλάμε για *ΚΑΘΕ* φόνο)

Η δικαιοσύνη δεν είναι κάτι διαχρονικό, απαράλλαχτο και απρόσωπο. Εξαρτάται και επηρεάζεται από τις συνθήκες, τις εποχές, τις κοινωνίες, την προσωπικότητα του νομοθέτη. Και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κανένα σύστημα να πετυχαίνει ιδιαίτερα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 27, 2012)

Μου απαντάτε στο ερώτημά μου με ερωτήματα, κι επιπλέον με ρωτάτε πράγματα που έχω ήδη απαντήσει, όπως "και τι γίνεται αν δεν παίρνει αναμόρφωση;" => Το είπα παραπάνω, περιορισμός του για προστασία της κοινωνίας, σε αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες. Με ρωτάτε "μα δεν πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί ο ειδεχθεής εγκληματίας;" => Είπα ήδη ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι, δεν πρέπει, και τεκμηρίωσα το γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει: για να κρατήσουμε ως κοινωνία την αξία του σεβασμού της ανθρώπινης ζωής και αξιοπρέπειας, ακόμη κι όταν η ζωή αυτή είναι ενός εγκληματία. Περιμένω τη δική σας γνώμη, με τεκμηρίωση.

Η όλη συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με τις *αξίες*, έτσι δεν είναι; Καλούμεθα να αποφασίσουμε τι είναι αξία και τι όχι, και να ιεραρχήσουμε τις αξίες αυτές. Ανθρώπινη ζωή, σεβασμός, αξιοπρέπεια, από ποιον προς ποιον και πώς και πόσο, αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης... Προσπαθώ να στρέψω τη συζήτηση πέρα από το "Μα είναι τέρας, μα δεν το βλέπετε, μα μα μα;" προς μία επισκόπηση των αξιών μας: γιατί αξιολογούμε τόσο υψηλά το αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης; Σε τι ακριβώς συνίσταται αυτό το αίσθημα; Τελικά, πώς επιλέγουμε και πώς ιεραρχούμε τις αξίες μας;

Στο βιβλίο του "Επιθετικότητα" ο Κόνραντ Λόρεντς γράφει ότι οι αξίες απορρέουν από μια μη κατευθυνόμενη συγκινησιακή εκτίμηση. Με άλλα λόγια, αποφασίζουμε ότι η ανθρώπινη ζωή π.χ. είναι αξία, ή ότι η δικαιοσύνη όπως εμείς την αντιλαμβανόμαστε είναι αξία, επειδή "έτσι νιώθουμε".

Προφανώς αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει, ούτε ζητώ να αλλάξει, είναι θεμελιώδες κομμάτι τις ζωώδους φύσης μας. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω εγώ είναι να βάλω όλους μας να κάνουμε ένα βήμα έξω από τον εαυτό μας και να κοιτάξουμε τις αξίες μας απ' έξω. Να αναρωτηθούμε για λίγο πώς οι αξίες αυτές και η προάσπισή τους επηρεάζει την κοινωνία και εμάς τους ίδιους.

Προσωπική ιστορία: μια φίλη της κόρης μου και συνομήλική της έπεσε θύμα επανειλημμένης σεξουαλικής κακοποίησης από τον πατέρα της σε ηλικία 2 έως 3 ετών (ναι, σωστά διαβάσατε τα νούμερα). Όταν το έμαθα ένιωσα τέτοια οργή, ώστε σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να τον απαγάγω, να τον βασανίσω και να τον σκοτώσω. Με σταμάτησαν οι πρακτικές δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος, βέβαια, αλλά και η σκέψη ότι παρ' όλ' αυτά ο κύριος αυτός ήταν πατέρας της μικρής, και ο μαρτυρικός θάνατός του θα ήταν απλώς ένα ακόμη τραύμα για εκείνην. Ο κύριος δεν τιμωρήθηκε, γιατί δεν υπήρχαν αδιάσειστα τεκμήρια, μόνο η μαρτυρία του παιδιού και κάποιες συμπεριφορές του.

Πολλούς μήνες, ίσως ένα δυο χρόνια αργότερα, δεν ένιωθα πια το ίδιο. Συλλογίστηκα πολύ πάνω στο θέμα, και κατέληξα ότι αυτό που θα βοηθούσε πραγματικά όλους, δεν θα ήταν η φυλάκισή του ή κάποια άλλη τιμωρία, αλλά η προστασία και φροντίδα του παιδιού, και η παρακολούθηση και ενδεχομένως θεραπεία του πατέρα. Ως κοινωνία, θα εξέταζα αν υπήρχε δυνατότητα αναμόρφωσης, και όσο το εξέταζα θα εξασφάλιζα με κάποιον τρόπο ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να βλάψει κανέναν.

Το πώς θα το εξασφάλιζα ότι ο δράστης δεν θα βλάψει κανέναν και το πώς θα επεδίωκα αναμόρφωση, προφανώς εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Και προφανώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν σηκώνουν αναμόρφωση, και τότε προτείνω ισόβιο περιορισμό. Αλλά όχι εκτέλεση, γιατί η εκτέλεση δεν προσφέρει κάτι το θετικό, ούτε σε εκείνον ούτε στους υπόλοιπους.



bernardina said:


> _*Ποιους *_να κάνει καλύτερους;


Όλους μας. 

Το να σκοτώσω (ως άτομο που μετέχει σε μια κοινωνία που εκτελεί) έναν άνθρωπο (έναν εγκληματία τέρας μπλα μπλα), προσωπικά δεν αισθάνομαι ότι με κάνει καλύτερη.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου από τον συγκεκριμένο εξυπηρετείται πιο ριζικά και τελεσίδικα με τη θανάτωσή του. Άρα η επιλογή ή όχι της θανάτωσης είναι ηθικής τάξεως και όχι _λογικής_



Προφανώς. Και η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου είναι το σοβαρότερο ίσως επιχείρημα υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής.
Το πρόβλημα όμως με την εφαρμογή ενός τελεσίδικου μέσου όπως η θανατική ποινή είναι ότι δεν έχεις περιθώρια να κάνεις λάθος. 



Costas said:


> Έχει δικαίωμα μια έννομη τάξη να θανατώνει; Έχει. [...] Έχει δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί από τον εαυτό της το δικαίωμα αυτό; Ναι.



Δεν ξέρω αν θα χρησιμοποιούσα τη λέξη _δικαίωμα_ στις παραπάνω προτάσεις, αλλά ναι, μια έννομη τάξη μπορεί να θανατώνει, όπως και μπορεί να αρνηθεί από τον εαυτό της αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ σπουδαίο βήμα, από ηθική άποψη πάντα, για μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία να _μην _αναγνωρίζει στον εαυτό της το δικαίωμα να θανατώνει. Με τον τρόπο αυτό η πολιτεία αφενός θέτει όρια στην άσκηση της εξουσίας της, κάτι από μόνο του πολύ σημαντικό, και αφετέρου αναγνωρίζει ότι δεν διαθέτει το αλάθητο ώστε να εφαρμόζει ένα μέσο τιμωρίας που προϋποθέτει το αλάθητο.


Και για την Μπέρνι: Ήξερα ότι βάζαμε μέσο για να διοριστούμε στο Δημόσιο. Τώρα βάζουμε και πυρκαγιές.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Αόρατη, είπα στο πρώτο κιόλας σχόλιό μου ότι αυτές τις απόψεις είχα κι εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα. Πλέον τις θεωρώ touchy-feely, ανεδαφικές, σε σύγκρουση με τη λογική, και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις υποκριτικές. Και το σύστημα που υποστηρίζουν αποτυχημένο. Γιατί δρα σε όφελος του εγκληματία ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. Αυτό υπονοεί η ερώτηση better for whom. 
Αν όλα τα άλλα στραβά του κόσμου τα είχαμε ισιώσει, αν είχαμε θρέψει τους πεινασμένους και ντύσει τους γυμνούς θα καταλάβαινα ότι είχε έρθει η ώρα να υπερβάλλουμε στη γενναιοδωρία μας και να αγκαλιάσουμε στοργικά όσους στράφηκαν κατά της κοινωνίας με τον τρόπο που στράφηκε ο Μπρέιβικ (γιατί, αν θυμάσαι, από εκεί ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, όχι από τον γεράκο στο χωριό που μέσα στην απόγνωσή του έσφαξε τη μέγαιρα γυναίκα του επειδή μια ζωή του έπρηζε τα ούμπαλα).
Μέχρι τότε, για μένα τουλάχιστον, αυτό θα φαντάζει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση γελοίο και στη χειρότερη εξοργιστικό. Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς θα φαίνεται στα επόμενα θύματά τους, εκείνα που δεν θα υπήρχαν αν η μεγαλοψυχία μας δεν τους αθώωνε. Και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω, εκτός αν συμπεριληφθώ σ' αυτά. Συνήθως οι νεκροί δεν μιλούν.

Επιπλέον, μέχρι στιγμής εγώ δεν έχω παραθέσει τσιτάτα από κανένα βιβλίο ή μελέτη. Όχι επειδή δεν μπορώ, αλλά επειδή με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω την άποψή _σας_ και να μάθετε τη δική μου. Το πώς και γιατί έχει φτάσει ο καθείς μας ως εδώ, είναι δευτερεύον.
Και σε βεβαιώνω ότι δεν έχω φτάσει αβασάνιστα και χωρίς πολύ ψάξιμο, μέσα και έξω. Ούτε την εκφράζω χωρίς απόλυτη επίγνωση του πόσο αυστηρή ακούγεται. Και πόσο κόντρα στα σύγχρονα "προοδευτικά" ήθη. So be it...


Συγνώμη, αλλά δε θα το συνεχίσω. Είπα ήδη ότι αρχίσαμε να κάνουμε κύκλους και είναι κουραστικό και άσκοπο. Αν ξαναλλάξω γνώμη δεν θα είναι επειδή με συγκίνησαν πάλι τα επιχειρήματα που με κρατούσαν μέχρι τώρα αλλά τα απέρριψα. Λυπάμαι, χρειάζομαι πλέον πολύ πιο σοβαρά και πειστικά. 
Το σύστημά σας έχει αποτύχει.

edit: επειδή γράφαμε μαζί με τον Panadeli. Ναι, το είδα για τον πυρομανή "πυροσβέστη". Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο ίδιος, αλλά έχει υπάρξει κι άλλη ανάλογη περίπτωση.
Τον τρελό που έβαζε φωτιές στη γειτονιά μου και τον τσακώσαμε στα πράσα πριν από καμιά εικοσπενταριά χρόνια εμείς οι μικρότεροι, οι μεγάλοι μάς απαγόρευσαν να τον καταγγείλουμε επειδή, λέει, είχε ο καημένος ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και ήθελε να τραβήξει την προσοχή και τη συμπάθεια, τρέχοντας πρώτος να τις σβήνει! Το ότι κόντεψε τρεις φορές να μας κάψει ζωντανούς δεν είχε καμιά σημασία...


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Και για την Μπέρνι: Ήξερα ότι βάζαμε μέσο για να διοριστούμε στο Δημόσιο. Τώρα βάζουμε και πυρκαγιές.


Είχε συμβεί πριν από 3 περίπου χρόνια την Αμερική. Μόνο που εκείνος ήταν διορισμένος εποχιακός, κι έβαζε τις φωτιές για να μη λήξει η σύμβασή του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Επιτρέψτε μου να κλείσω *για λίγο* το ελαφρώς εκτροχιασμένο νήμα, να κάνω μια σούμα της συζήτησης και να δω αν μπορεί να επανατροχιοδρομηθεί σε πιο ουσιαστικούς στόχους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Από τη συζήτηση διακρίνονται δύο απόψεις: η μια λέει ότι κάθε ζωή είναι ιερή, η άλλη σχετικοποιεί την ιερότητα της ζωής και πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που θα έπρεπε να ισχύει η θανατική ποινή, μόνο που δεν μπορεί να ορίσει ποιες είναι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, αφού κάθε απομάκρυνση από το απόλυτο «όχι στη θανατική ποινή» δεν ξέρουμε πόσο μακριά μπορεί να φτάσει.

Επειδή γνωρίζω τους συζητητές και την ωριμότητα της σκέψης τους, αλλά επίσης ότι έχει χυθεί άπειρο μελάνι να συζητείται αυτό το θέμα, θα ήθελα να δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αλήθεια για αυτό, δεν είναι 1+1=2, είναι προϊόν του πολιτισμού μας και καταλήγουμε στις προσωπικές επιλογές μας συχνά από προσωπικά βιώματα και αναλύσεις, άρα δικαιούμαστε να κάνουμε και λάθος. 

Οι θέσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί εδώ αφορούν φαινόμενα που μας εξοργίζουν όλους, και εδώ μπορούμε να εκτονωθούμε, αφού εμείς δεν παίρνουμε καμιά σχετική απόφαση, ούτε για τον Νορβηγό δολοφόνο ούτε για τη νομοθεσία της Νορβηγίας. 

Επίσης η χώρα μας και η Δυτική Ευρώπη έχουν καταργήσει τη θανατική ποινή και πιστεύω ότι, ακόμα κι αν θέλαμε κάποια ιδανική αλλαγή που υπάρχει μέσα στο κεφάλι μας, δεν θα ψηφίζαμε ποτέ την επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής με τα παλιά γνωστά δεδομένα.

Αντιθέτως, η πραγματικότητα που ζούμε είναι η αυξημένη εγκληματικότητα στη χώρα μας και το αίτημα της Χρυσής Αυγής για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής. Θα το απορρίψουμε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα (εμείς, εδώ, ελπίζω). Θα το απορρίψουμε επειδή θα το απορρίπταμε όποιος κι αν έφερνε τέτοιο αίτημα; Ή θα το απορρίψουμε επειδή το φέρνει η Χρυσή Αυγή;

Τέλος, επειδή κάθε συζήτηση γύρω από καυτά πολιτικά και κοινωνικά θέματα στραβώνει κάθε κλήμα και κάθε καλό κλίμα, θα παρακαλούσα να είμαστε όσο γίνεται πιο προσεκτικοί και στο γράψιμο και στην ανάγνωση, με απεριόριστο σεβασμό στο δικαίωμα της άποψης και του λάθους. Να λέμε και κανένα αστείο και καμιά σαχλαμάρα για να σπάμε τη στυφάδα του νήματος, να πηγαίνουμε να γράφουμε και κανένα γλωσσικό για να ισορροπούμε την παρουσία μας σε ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ, να φροντίζουμε το κλίμα όπως σε κάθε σχέση με αγαπημένα πρόσωπα. Αυτά. 

Τέλος του διαλείμματος. Συνεχίστε να γράφετε.

(Αν πιστεύετε ότι δεν είναι σωστές οι παραπάνω σούμες, τοποθετήσεις κ.λπ., (α) ξαναδιαβάστε τις, (β) διατηρώ το δικό μου δικαίωμα στο λάθος, (γ) γράψτε τη δική σας, αρκεί να προσπαθεί να δει το δίκιο και της άλλης πλευράς.)


----------



## panadeli (Aug 27, 2012)

Ένα μικρό σχόλιο στην παραπάνω τοποθέτηση της Μελάνης, της οποίας σε μεγάλο βαθμό συμμερίζομαι τον προβληματισμό, αν και διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου κυρίως γύρω από την έννοια της αναμόρφωσης:



AoratiMelani said:


> Στο βιβλίο του "Επιθετικότητα" ο Κόνραντ Λόρεντς γράφει ότι οι αξίες απορρέουν από μια μη κατευθυνόμενη συγκινησιακή εκτίμηση. Με άλλα λόγια, αποφασίζουμε ότι η ανθρώπινη ζωή π.χ. είναι αξία, ή ότι η δικαιοσύνη όπως εμείς την αντιλαμβανόμαστε είναι αξία, επειδή "έτσι νιώθουμε".



Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι σημαίνει αυτό. Σημαίνει ότι οι αξίες μας είναι αυθαίρετες, επειδή έτσι έτυχε να νιώσουμε, ή ότι έχουν κάποια βαθύτερη βάση, που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο;

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ισχύει το δεύτερο. Ότι πίσω από το αίσθημά μας περί δικαίου κρύβεται ένα απλό, βαθιά ριζωμένο, ζωώδες ένστικτο: η τάση μας να συμπεριφερόμαστε στους άλλους όπως εκείνοι συμπεριφέρονται σε εμάς. Με ωφέλησες; Θα στο ανταποδώσω. Με έβλαψες; Θα σε βλάψω. Tit for tat.

[Deli’s law: As an online discussion in the lexilogia forum grows longer, the probability of panadeli turning the subject to evolution approaches 1.]

Στις σύγχρονες, πολυπληθείς κοινωνίες, τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετα. Όταν κάποιος βλάπτεται από κάποιον, δεν του αναγνωρίζεται το δικαίωμα να ανταποδώσει τη ζημιά που υπέστη, αλλά μεσολαβεί η πολιτεία και αναλαμβάνει εκείνη τον ρόλο του τιμωρητή. Ένας από τους λόγους που η πολιτεία επιβάλλει τιμωρητικές ποινές στις αξιόποινες πράξεις είναι ακριβώς για να ικανοποιήσει αυτό το αρχέγονο αίσθημα δικαίου. Ο εγκληματίας πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί επειδή οι πολίτες νιώθουν, βαθιά μέσα τους, ότι οι εγκληματικές πράξεις οφείλουν να τιμωρούνται.

Το ερώτημα για μένα είναι κυρίως αν πρέπει να θέτουμε κάποια _όρια_ στη δυνατότητα της πολιτείας να τιμωρεί. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον δύο όρια πρέπει να τίθενται: να μην αναγνωρίζεται στην πολιτεία το δικαίωμα να θανατώνει, και να μην της αναγνωρίζεται το δικαίωμα να βασανίζει. Και στις περισσότερες δυτικές χώρες τα δύο αυτά όρια πράγματι τίθενται.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> θα ήθελα να δεχτούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αλήθεια για αυτό


Δεκτό από μένα. Φυσικά. Συζήτηση κάνουμε.



panadeli said:


> Το ερώτημα για μένα είναι κυρίως αν πρέπει να θέτουμε κάποια _όρια_ στη δυνατότητα της πολιτείας να τιμωρεί. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον δύο όρια πρέπει να τίθενται: να μην αναγνωρίζεται στην πολιτεία το δικαίωμα να θανατώνει, και να μην της αναγνωρίζεται το δικαίωμα να βασανίζει.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό.

Το ερώτημα περί της άποψης του Λόρεντς θα το πιάσω άλλη στιγμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από τη συζήτηση διακρίνονται δύο απόψεις: η μια λέει ότι κάθε ζωή είναι ιερή, η άλλη σχετικοποιεί την ιερότητα της ζωής και πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που θα έπρεπε να ισχύει η θανατική ποινή, μόνο που δεν μπορεί να ορίσει ποιες είναι αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, αφού κάθε απομάκρυνση από το απόλυτο «όχι στη θανατική ποινή» δεν ξέρουμε πόσο μακριά μπορεί να φτάσει.


Νομίζω ότι το συνοψίζεις σωστά. Και η σύνοψη αυτή δείχνει, κτγμ, και το άσκοπο της συζήτησης.



nickel said:


> Οι θέσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί εδώ αφορούν φαινόμενα που μας εξοργίζουν όλους, και εδώ μπορούμε να εκτονωθούμε, αφού εμείς δεν παίρνουμε καμιά σχετική απόφαση, ούτε για τον Νορβηγό δολοφόνο ούτε για τη νομοθεσία της Νορβηγίας.


Προσωπικά δεν διαπίστωσα εκτόνωση στο νήμα, αλλά κυρίως αναπάντεχη επιθετικότητα προς όσους διατύπωσαν την άποψη για την απόλυτη ιερότητα της ζωής.



nickel said:


> Επίσης η χώρα μας και η Δυτική Ευρώπη έχουν καταργήσει τη θανατική ποινή και πιστεύω ότι, ακόμα κι αν θέλαμε κάποια ιδανική αλλαγή που υπάρχει μέσα στο κεφάλι μας, δεν θα ψηφίζαμε ποτέ την επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής με τα παλιά γνωστά δεδομένα.


Είσαι βέβαιος; Αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμά σου από τις τοποθετήσεις στο νήμα; {Και ποια μπορεί να είναι αυτά τα νέα και άγνωστα δεδομένα με τα οποία κάποιοι θα ψήφιζαν υπέρ;}



nickel said:


> Αντιθέτως, η πραγματικότητα που ζούμε είναι η αυξημένη εγκληματικότητα στη χώρα μας και το αίτημα της Χρυσής Αυγής για επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής. Θα το απορρίψουμε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα (εμείς, εδώ, ελπίζω). Θα το απορρίψουμε επειδή θα το απορρίπταμε όποιος κι αν έφερνε τέτοιο αίτημα; Ή θα το απορρίψουμε επειδή το φέρνει η Χρυσή Αυγή;


Ποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι, άραγε, αυτός ο όποιος; Η «Κίνηση Προοδευτικών Πολιτών Υπέρ της Επαναφοράς της Θανατικής Ποινής»;

Το είπα σε κάποιους ιδιωτικά, θα το γράψω και δημόσια. Δεν είμαι περήφανος γι' αυτό το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας. Παρά τις εξαιρετικά ψύχραιμες και ορθολογικές τοποθετήσεις των μελών που επέμειναν να υποστηρίζουν την άποψή τους για την ιερότητα κάθε ζωής. Αλλά, βέβαια, δεν είμαι ουδέτερος σε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Και απορώ πώς μπορεί καν να συζητάει κάποιος «ουδέτερα» γι' αυτό το θέμα. Ουδέτερα και εκτονωτικά.

Απλώς αγνοήστε με. Θα φταίνε τα προσωπικά μου βιώματα. Και δύο βίαιοι θάνατοι στο άμεσο συγγενικό μου περιβάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προσωπικά δεν διαπίστωσα εκτόνωση στο νήμα


Ούτε εγώ. Υπάρχει μια απόσταση από το «μπορούμε» που έγραψα στην πραγματικότητα! 



> δεν θα ψηφίζαμε ποτέ την επαναφορά της θανατικής ποινής


Η διατύπωση αφορά και την πλειοψηφία του συνόλου, όχι μόνο τους συνομιλητές στο νήμα. Αλλά το πιστεύω και για τους συνομιλητές εδώ.



> Και απορώ πώς μπορεί καν να συζητάει κάποιος «ουδέτερα» γι' αυτό το θέμα. Ουδέτερα και εκτονωτικά.


Βάζεις το αιώνιο ερώτημα για τα πολιτικά νήματα. Και δίνω την αιώνια απάντηση: αν εμείς δεν μπορούμε να μάθουμε (με τριβές και με προσπάθεια) να συζητάμε τα δύσκολα θέματα ψύχραιμα, ουσιαστικά, πολιτισμένα, με αλληλοσεβασμό και αποτέλεσμα, αλίμονό μας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Αγαπημένε μου δόκτορα, λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ, όσο δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς, αν σε στενοχώρησα. Κι ακόμη περισσότερο αν σε απομάκρυνα εξαιτίας των απόψεών μου.
Επικαλείσαι όμως τους βίαιους θανάτους στους κόλπους της οικογένειάς σου ως τελευταίο στήριγμα στις δικές σου απόψεις. Το σέβομαι, το κατανοώ και σκύβω ταπεινά το κεφάλι, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος που έχει βιώσει τον θάνατο αγαπημένων του προσώπων, βίαιο ή μη (πέρα από το ότι, για μένα, ο θάνατος είναι κάτι βίαιο από μόνο του, ακόμα και ο πιο ειρηνικός, αλλά ας μη μπούμε σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση). Δεν καταλαβαίνω, όμως, γιατί ως τώρα επέμενες να εξοστρακίσουμε από τη συζήτηση το συναίσθημα ως επιχείρημα, τη στιγμή που είναι φανερό ότι εσένα σε διακατείχε σε όλη τη διάρκειά της.

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν πρόσβαλα κάποιον με χαρακτηρισμούς μου, όμως χαρακτήρισα απόψεις και όχι άτομα. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε όλοι μας την αντίληψη και την ευφυΐα να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά.

Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι συζητώ ουδέτερα και αντικειμενικά. Και από την πρώτη στιγμή δήλωσα ότι για πάρα πολλά χρόνια συμμεριζόμουν τις απόψεις που πρεσβεύετε κυρίως εσύ και η Αόρατη. Το γιατί άλλαξα αφορά μόνο εμένα. Θέλω να πιστεύω, όμως, ότι τα δικά μου βιώματα δεν είναι πιο ασήμαντα ή κατώτερα από τα δικά σου. Αλλά, σε παρακαλώ, ας μην το κάνουμε μελό το νήμα. Είναι σκληρό. Από μόνη της είναι σκληρή αυτή η συζήτηση. Αν, ως και σχετικά νεοφερμένη, παραβίασα κάποιον άγραφο νόμο του φόρουμ που απαγορεύει τα δύσκολα ή σκληρά θέματα, ας μου το πει κάποιος για να μην επαναληφθεί. Σε βεβαιώνω ότι θα υπακούσω χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.

Όσο για τα νέα δεδομένα που ρωτάς, καθώς και με ποια επιχειρηματολογία θα ψήφιζα -αν μου δινόταν φυσικά η δυνατότητα, ας πούμε με κάποιο δημοφήφισμα- τη θέσπιση θανατικής ποινής, νομίζω πως σε ό,τι με αφορά ήμουν σαφής. Θα το _σκεφτόμουν_ για ανθρώπους σαν τον Μπρέιβικ, για τους οποίους η ενοχή τους έχει αποδειχθεί πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία και την έχουν ομολογήσει και οι ίδιοι. 
Και σε βεβαιώνω ότι τη στιγμή της εκτέλεσής του _*δεν *_θα χαιρόμουν. Δεν θα πανηγύριζα. Δεν θα ένιωθα δικαιωμένη. Θα αισθανόμουν ότι είναι μια τεράστια ήττα του "πολιτισμένου" κόσμου που ζω. Επειδή δεν κατάφερε να προλάβει και να αποτρέψει την _*ανάγκη *_που γέννησε στην ψυχή του την επιθυμία να μακελέψει τον ανθό μιας κοινωνίας.

Οριστικά και αμετάκλητα, όβερ εντ άουτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω, όμως, γιατί ως τώρα επέμενες να εξοστρακίσουμε από τη συζήτηση το συναίσθημα ως επιχείρημα, τη στιγμή που είναι φανερό ότι εσένα σε διακατείχε σε όλη τη διάρκειά της.


Προφανώς δεν ήταν φανερό ότι με διακατείχε, επειδή επιχειρηματολογούσα *κατά *της θανατικής ποινής (ούτε καν υπό όρους και προϋποθέσεις). Αντίθετα, προσπάθησα να επιχειρηματολογήσω αποκλείοντας _*κάθε*_ συναίσθημα.

Εκτός αν δεν έκανα επαρκώς σαφές ότι τα συγγενικά μου πρόσωπα ήταν *θύματα* (ας προσθέσω: εγκληματικών αμελειών).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι συζητώ ουδέτερα και αντικειμενικά. [...] Το γιατί άλλαξα αφορά μόνο εμένα.


Ξέρεις, νομίζω ότι αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο είναι το πιο σημαντικό.
Κανείς μας δεν συζητά ουδέτερα και αντικειμενικά, και οι συνθήκες που διαμόρφωσαν τις απόψεις μας αφορούν όχι μόνον εμάς αλλά και όλους τους άλλους. Ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία, δρούμε σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις μας, επομένως έχει σημασία για την κοινωνία τι απόψεις έχουμε και γιατί τις έχουμε. Στην τελική, οι απόψεις της κοινωνίας διαμορφώνονται από τις απόψεις όλων των μελών της.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήξερα ακριβώς τι συνέβαλε στη διαμόρφωση των απόψεών σου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως ότι είναι ένα οδυνηρό για σένα θέμα. Φυσικά και δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να συνεχίσει την κουβέντα.



bernardina said:


> Και σε βεβαιώνω ότι τη στιγμή της εκτέλεσής του _*δεν *_θα χαιρόμουν. Δεν θα πανηγύριζα. Δεν θα ένιωθα δικαιωμένη. Θα αισθανόμουν ότι είναι μια τεράστια ήττα του "πολιτισμένου" κόσμου που ζω. Επειδή δεν κατάφερε να προλάβει και να αποτρέψει την _*ανάγκη *_που γέννησε στην ψυχή του την επιθυμία να μακελέψει τον ανθό μιας κοινωνίας.


Μα τότε γιατί θες να πεθάνει; 

Για να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι δεν θα το ξανακάνει; Η φυλακή υψίστης ασφαλείας δεν σε καλύπτει;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είμαι διόλου σίγουρη ότι η κοινωνία μπορεί να αποτρέψει όλες τις αντικοινωνικές συμπεριφορές.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως σταμάτησα να απαντάω επειδή από ένα σημείο και μετά τα γραφόμενα δεν αντικατοπτρίζανε παρά μόνο καθαρά υποκειμενικές θεωρήσεις. Η οπτική και η ηθική του καθενός υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να είναι σεβαστή, ακόμη κι όταν είναι 100% αντίθετη με τη δική μου. Αν και δεν μου βγαίνει απ' το μυαλό ότι το ίδιο το πανικόβλητο zeitgeist επηρεάζει κατά πολύ τη συζήτηση. Το νήμα αυτό μπορεί να είχε εντελώς άλλη όψη και τροπή πριν το 2008. 

Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς,από ένα σημείο και μετά, το ad hominem είναι μάλλον αναπόφευκτο σε τέτοια θέματα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Μερικά σκόρπια:
Λέει ο panadeli ότι το κράτος τιμωρεί για λογαριασμό της κοινωνίας- του θύματος. Όμως σε κάποιους πολιτισμούς (και σε κάποιες εποχές) το θύμα έχει τη δυνατότητα να συγχωρήσει το δράστη και / ή να ζητήσει εναλλακτική τιμωρία. Κλασσικό αυτό που εφαρμόζεται σε μουσουλμανικές χώρες σήμερα και σε ευρωπαϊκές παλιότερα, της μετατροπής της θανατικής ποινής σε χρηματική αποζημίωση προς την οικογένεια του θύματος. Κάποιοι ίσως το δούμε σαν περίπτωση όποιος έχει χρήματα σκοτώνει και πληρώνει, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα έτσι. Οι συγγενείς μπορεί να μην δεχτούν την αποζημίωση. Ή μπορεί να δεχτούν συμβολικό ποσό για αποζημίωση, στην ουσία δίνοντας άφεση αμαρτιών χωρίς αντάλλαγμα. Αναγνωρίζουν δηλαδή ότι το κοινό αίσθημα της δικαιοσύνης δεν προηγείται από τα άλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μυστικό είναι στην επ' άπειρο παράταση. Ο Μπ. θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι _πραγματικά δεν είναι επικίνδυνος_ για την κοινωνία, αλλιώς η ποινή θα παρατείνεται, ισόβια. Είδα ένα ρεπορτάζ στη γερμανική τηλεόραση (όπου παίζει πρώτο θέμα και στα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια έπαιξε ζωντανή ολόκληρη η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου) από τη φυλακή υψηλής ασφαλείας όπου θα φυλακιστεί και εκεί προετοιμάζονται να τον έχουν _τουλάχιστον_ 21 χρόνια.



Το αντίθετο θα έπρεπε να 'ναι. Ισόβια φυλάκιση με δικαίωμα αίτησης επανεξέτασης. Η αμπάρα της πόρτας πρέπει να είναι από την μέσα μεριά.



drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά και τι νόημα έχει να κρατάς κάποιον μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματά του; Να δείξεις την εκδίκηση της κοινωνίας; Νομίζεις ότι κάθε δολοφόνος σκέφτεται αν θα μείνει πραγματικά ισόβια ή μόνο 21 ή 25 (τα δικά μας «ισοβια») ή οτιδήποτε χρόνια;



Τι νόημα έχει να κρατάς φυλακισμένο κάποιον που απέδειξε ότι είναι ψυχασθενής και σκοτώνει για άρρωστα ιδεώδη και αποτελεί δημόσιο κίνδυνο; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2012)

To βάζω εδώ γιατί τελικά στην ίδια συζήτηση θα καταλήξουμε:
Στο Βέλγιο, αποφυλακίστηκε η πρώην σύζυγος και συνεργός του Ντιτρού έχοντας εκτίσει τα μισά από τα 30 χρόνια της ποινής της. Θα φιλοξενείται σε μοναστήρι για τουλάχιστον άλλα δέκα χρόνια.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ένα πράμα: γιατί θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι, μιαν άποψη που υποστηρίζεις, αν σου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να την κάνεις πράξη, θα πάψεις σίγουρα να την υποστηρίζεις; Αυτό, ένα μόνο μπορεί να σημαίνει σε μια συζήτηση: ότι στην ουσία σου λένε πως δεν ξέρεις τι λες, ότι λες μπούρδες, ή ψέματα.

Επίσης: επαναφορά θανατικής ποινής συνέβη σε ορισμένες αμερικανικές Πολιτείες, που την είχαν καταργήσει. Προφανώς κάποιοι (και για κάποιους λόγους) τη ζήτησαν, την προώθησαν και την υπερψήφισαν. Δεν γνωρίζω πώς ονομάζονταν θεσμικά, ούτε αν είχαν οργανωθεί σε σωματείο ή σε κίνηση· όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το ψάξει.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

Και ένα counterpunch επί του θέματος: http://www.counterpunch.org/2012/08/24/the-sentence-of-death/
Να διευκρινίσω ότι είμαι κατά της θανατικής ποινής (τη θεωρώ μια από τις πιο γελοίες -από την άποψη της αιτιολόγησης- και ταυτόχρονα πιο άγριες εκδηλώσεις καταστολής του «ουδέτερου» κράτους, που τάχα είναι κάπου εκεί ψηλά και απονέμει «δικαιοσύνη»). Βρίσκω όμως πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τον καθρέφτη που στήνει ο αρθρογράφος μπροστά σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν τη θανατική ποινή.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Moreover, while the lone deranged gunman may mow down dozens in a manic rage, this is very small potatoes next to the mass death and destruction that the privileged may visit upon their victims. The corporate CEO or bank president who destroys the household savings of millions in the service of his own greed, the politician who visits the devastation of war upon whole societies in service to corruption and ambition or who betrays his oath of office by subverting the rule of law and weakening the very fabric of democratic government—measured by their harm these are the crimes of greatest proportion, and surely call for the greatest punishment society deems fit to impose. Surely, too, these are the crimes that we should most wish to deter.

Επιχείρημα τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν... Ό,τι να 'ναι. (Ή αλλιώς οι γνωστοί λαϊκισμοί που προσπάθησα να προλάβω, αλλά εις μάτην. Μπαίνουν από το παράθυρο)


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Μπέρνι, σε κάποιες χώρες το εμπόριο ναρκωτικών επιφέρει θανατική ποινή. 
Θέλω να πω ότι κάποια εγκλήματα μπορεί να μην έχουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο ενός, δυο, πενήντα συγκεκριμένων θυμάτων αλλά να επηρεάζουν γενικώς και αορίστως κάποιους που μπορεί να είναι άγνωστο ποιοί και πόσοι είναι. Και κάποιοι μπορεί να θεωρούν ότι αυτά τα εγκλήματα είναι πιο αξιόποινα ή εξίσου αξιόποινα με τα άλλα και να έχουν σχετικό νομοθετικό σύστημα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Μόνο που το επιχείρημα του αρθρογράφου δεν έχει καμία σχέση μ' αυτά που λες εσύ.

_the corporate CEO or bank president who destroys the household savings of millions in the service of his own greed, the politician who visits the devastation of war upon whole societies in service to corruption and ambition or who betrays his oath of office by subverting the rule of law and weakening the very fabric of democratic government_ είναι το επιχείρημα-μπάλα-στην-εξέδρα τού στυλ _ναι, αλλά κι εσείς καταπιέζετε τους μαύρους._


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται παρόμοιο. 
Αυτός βεβαίως μιλάει για ευθύνη, ηθική αυτουργία κλπ αλλά και πάλι, αυτό που δείχνει το επιχείρημά του είναι ότι τελικά δεν συμφωνούμε ποιά είναι η πιο σοβαρή πράξη που αξίζει πολύ βαριά ποινή. 
Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, είμαι σίγουρη ότι στο Αφγανιστάν θα βρεις πολλούς που ο Μπρέιβικ ωχριά μπροστά τους. Κι ίσως αυτό ήταν το λάθος του. Αν ήθελε να σκοτώνει τριτοκοσμικούς, έπρεπε να έχει γίνει στρατιώτης. Θα μου πεις ο στρατός έχει κανόνες και δεν μπορείς να σκοτώνεις όποιον γουστάρεις χωρίς τιμωρία. Ναι, αλλά για κάθε έναν που τιμωρείται, όλο και κάποιος παρανοϊκός έχει γλυτώσει. 

ΥΓ Για τον μεταπτυχιακό φοιτητή του Κολοράντο, μια που πιάσαμε περιπτώσεις, θα ήθελα να τιμωρηθεί και το πανεπιστήμιο, ειδικότερα όποιος αμέλησε τα καθήκοντά του σαν δάσκαλος. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί και όλοι θα πουν έφταιγε ο τρελλός.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επιχείρημα τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν... Ό,τι να 'ναι. (Ή αλλιώς οι γνωστοί λαϊκισμοί που προσπάθησα να προλάβω, αλλά εις μάτην. Μπαίνουν από το παράθυρο)



Α, ναι, είναι κι ο λαϊκισμός. Ας παίξουμε λίγο λοιπόν με τα τρία πουλάκια μας που κάθονταν, με μια ιστορία λαϊκισμού: 

Ήταν κάποτε τρία πουλάκια που κάθονταν σε Λεξιλογικό ταμπούρι. 
Είπε το πρώτο πουλάκι: 
- Έχω ειδικό πρόβλημα με όσους στρέφονται κατά του συνανθρώπου τους και της κοινωνίας
1) με επίγνωση ότι κάνουν κακό, άρα χωρίς το ακαταλόγιστο -άρα περίπτωση _Μπρέιβικ _σύμφωνα με την απόφανση των ειδικών
2) αδιαφορώντας για το ότι κάνουν κακό
3) με σχέδιο και προμελέτη
4) αμετανόητα
5) επανειλημμένα 
6) αντλώντας σαδιστική ευχαρίστηση
7) και κυρίως όταν στρέφονται κατά πιο αδύναμων ή/και ανυπεράσπιστων.
Κύριε Μπρέιβικ, καταδικάζεσαι στην εσχάτη των ποινών. Αμήν.

Και απάντησε η Φωνή:
- Μπράβο καλό μου πουλάκι. Εσύ είσαι το πουλάκι της νηφάλιας τιμωρίας, της σοβαρής εκδικητικότητας και του ρεαλισμού.Ο τιμωρός του κακού, ο μέγας ισορροπιστής της δικαιοσύνης, ο άγγελος της ελευθερίας του ατόμου.

Και είπε το δεύτερο πουλάκι:
- Έχω ειδικό πρόβλημα με όσους στρέφονται κατά του συνανθρώπου τους και της κοινωνίας
1) με επίγνωση ότι κάνουν κακό, άρα χωρίς το ακαταλόγιστο -άρα περίπτωση _Σιμόν Πέρες, Μπους, Ολμπράιτ, Ομπάμα, Μέρκελ, Σαρκοζί, σταματήστε με,_ σύμφωνα με την απόφανση άλλων, ειδικών και μη
2) αδιαφορώντας για το ότι κάνουν κακό
3) με σχέδιο και προμελέτη
4) αμετανόητα
5) επανειλημμένα 
6) αντλώντας σαδιστική ευχαρίστηση
7) και κυρίως όταν στρέφονται κατά πιο αδύναμων ή/και ανυπεράσπιστων.
Κύριε Σιμόν Πέρες/σταματήστε με, καταδικάζεσαι στην εσχάτη των ποινών. Αμήν.

Και απάντησε τότε η Φωνή -λιγάκι τσαντισμένη είν' η αλήθεια αυτή τη φορά: 
Είσαι κακό κακό κακό πουλάκι. Είσαι το πουλάκι του λαϊκισμού, ο μαύρος άγγελος του ανθρωπισμού που κατακλύζει τον κόσμο και κοντεύει να σας πνίξει όλους (εγώ ως Φωνή έχω καβάντζες). Κι αυτό το «Αμήν» στο τέλος, πολύ ύποπτο. Ρε, μπας κι είσαι οπαδός καμιάς θρησκείας;

(Τρίτο πουλάκι δεν έχει, σόρυ. Το έφαγε ο κακός Μιχαλολύκος, γιατί μπορεί να βρήκε λίγο λαϊκίστικο συνωστισμό στα παράθυρα, αλλά η πόρτα ήταν ορθάνοιχτη και μπούκαρε.) 

Και το πουλάκι του λαϊκισμού σκέφτηκε: μα πώς γίνεται να κρύβεται ο Πέρες, ο Ομπάμα, ο Σαρκοζί (και τα αφεντικά τους) πίσω από αφαιρέσεις όπως «καθεστώς», «πόλεμος» ή «αγορά» (εδώ ο λαϊκισμός του πουλιού πιάνει πικ) και να μην κρύβεται ο Μπρέιβικ πίσω από τις ίδιες αφαιρέσεις ή από την αφαίρεση «εκφασισμένη κοινωνία»; Πώς φύτρωσε ναζισμός στον Μπρέιβικ; Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τον Μπρέιβικ «άτομο» και τον Πέρες «καθεστώς»;

Χάπι έντ: Η Φωνή ακούει τις σκέψεις του λαϊκίζοντος πουλακίου και λέει: εσύ πουλάκι μου φιρί φιρί το πας να λάβεις τον πούλον.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Σ' αυτό το υφάκι δεν απαντώ. Έχεις μάθει καλά το ποίημά σου και το απαγγέλλεις αριστοτεχνικά. Όποιος θέλει ας συνεχίσει το "διάλογο" μαζί σου -εγώ δεν έχω να πω τίποτα περισσότερο.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

Μα ούτε στο άλλο υφάκι (αυτό του #102, λέω) απάντησες. Σε ποιο υφάκι απαντάς; (ρητορικό ερώτημα-απάντηση σ' ένα άλλο ερώτημα, αυτό του drsiebenmal περί επιθετικότητας κλπ.)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 29, 2012)

@108: Με το συμπάθιο, αλλά βρήκα την απάντηση της anef, όντως αριστοτεχνική και καθόλου «ποίημα» με την κακή έννοια που το λες... άσε που δεν βλέπω και κανένα υφάκι εκ μέρους της. Ούτε λαϊκισμό. Αντίθετα, νομίζω ότι η απάντησή σου είναι αναπάντεχα προσβλητική και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Έχετε προηγούμενα; Δεν μιλάμε όλοι εδώ με ίσους όρους;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Μπέρνι, διάβασε την υπογραφή σου.
Έλσα, ας μη δημιουργούμε στρατόπεδα.
Anef, λίγο δύσκολα αυτά που ζητάει το κείμενό σου όταν πρόκειται για εκλεγμένους ηγέτες. Εδώ δεν έγινε τίποτα με τον Χίτλερ και τον Στάλιν. Καταγράφεται ότι είσαι εναντίον της θανατικής ποινής — εκτός αν θέλεις να ανοίξεις νέο νήμα για τη θανατική ποινή στην περίπτωση των ηγετών κρατών, πλουτοκρατών και άλλων σαν κι αυτούς.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> @108: Με το συμπάθιο, αλλά βρήκα την απάντηση της anef, όντως αριστοτεχνική και καθόλου «ποίημα» με την κακή έννοια που το λες... άσε που δεν βλέπω και κανένα υφάκι εκ μέρους της. Ούτε λαϊκισμό. Αντίθετα, νομίζω ότι η απάντησή σου είναι αναπάντεχα προσβλητική και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Έχετε προηγούμενα; Δεν μιλάμε όλοι εδώ με ίσους όρους;



Μιλάμε με ίσους όρους όταν ο άλλος δεν "ξεχνάει" να παραθέσει μαζί με τα "επιχειρήματά" του και τα γκρίζα γράμματα που έχει προσθέσει ο άλλος στα δικά του. 

Έγινε τώρα πιο κατανοητή η απάντησή μου;
Και πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, πού στα τόσα σχόλιά μου είδες να ειρωνεύομαι κάποιο συσσχολιαστή μου, όσο έντονη κι αν έγινε κάποια στιγμή η αντιπαράθεση. Η ένταση (ακόμα και η επιθετικότητα, που διέκριναν κάποιοι) δεν είναι υφάκι. Ο σαρκασμός είναι. Κατόπιν αυτού, ελπίζω να βλέπεις μέσα από άλλο πρίσμα αυτό που αποκαλείς αναπάντεχα προσβλητικό.

Ταύτα και μένω.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σ' αυτό το υφάκι δεν απαντώ. Έχεις μάθει καλά το ποίημά σου και το απαγγέλλεις αριστοτεχνικά. Όποιος θέλει ας συνεχίσει το "διάλογο" μαζί σου -εγώ δεν έχω να πω τίποτα περισσότερο.



Αυτό δεν είναι αναπάντεχα προσβλητικό; Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει εδώ μέσα σε τέτοια επιθετικότητα.
Νικ, δεν φτιάχνω στρατόπεδα, απλώς ξαφνιάστηκα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Διευκρίνιση, γιατί πρέπει να προσέχουμε και τις κεραίες:

Έγραψα:
«Μπέρνι, διάβασε την υπογραφή σου».
Η υπογραφή της Μπέρνι:
«Respond intelligently even to unintelligent treatment. Lao Tzu»
Η δική μου προτροπή είναι:
«Respond intelligently».
Αν θέλετε και το υπόλοιπο:
«even if you think the treatment is unintelligent».

Η προτροπή μου δεν ήταν:
«Respond intelligently even to this unintelligent treatment».


(Ο διαιτητής που τρώει το ξύλο...)


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι αναπάντεχα προσβλητικό; Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει εδώ μέσα σε τέτοια επιθετικότητα.
> Νικ, δεν φτιάχνω στρατόπεδα, απλώς ξαφνιάστηκα!


'Εγραψα ακριβώς πιο πάνω:


> Μιλάμε με ίσους όρους όταν ο άλλος δεν "ξεχνάει" να παραθέσει μαζί με τα "επιχειρήματά" του και τα γκρίζα γράμματα που έχει προσθέσει ο άλλος στα δικά του.
> 
> Έγινε τώρα πιο κατανοητή η απάντησή μου;
> Και πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, πού στα τόσα σχόλιά μου είδες να ειρωνεύομαι κάποιο συσσχολιαστή μου, όσο έντονη κι αν έγινε κάποια στιγμή η αντιπαράθεση. Η ένταση (ακόμα και η επιθετικότητα, που διέκριναν κάποιοι) δεν είναι υφάκι. Ο σαρκασμός είναι. Κατόπιν αυτού, ελπίζω να βλέπεις μέσα από άλλο πρίσμα αυτό που αποκαλείς αναπάντεχα προσβλητικό.



Νίκελ, η υπογραφή μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πρόσωπα και εφαρμογή σε πράγματα εδώ μέσα. Είναι μια γενικότερη στάση. Δεν αποκάλεσα κανέναν ανόητο. Ευχαριστώ για την υπεράσπιση, καλώς πρόσθεσες τη διευκρίνηση, αλλά σας παρακαλώ ας σταματήσει εδώ αυτή η διελκυστίνδα. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω να πω τίποτα περισσότερο, ούτε και αισθάνομαι την υποχρέωση να απολογούμαι σε ανθρώπους που ούτε με ξέρουν ούτε τους ξέρω (και έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες ως προς την καλοπιστία τους) Για τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι.
Όσο συνεχίζεται αυτή η συζήτηση τόσο θα εξάπτονται τα πνεύματα. Άνευ λόγου και αιτίας, μάλιστα. Εγώ την εγκαταλείπω οριστικά και δεν θα απαντήσω σε προσωπικές επιθέσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Στο βιβλίο του "Επιθετικότητα" ο Κόνραντ Λόρεντς γράφει ότι οι αξίες απορρέουν από μια μη κατευθυνόμενη συγκινησιακή εκτίμηση. Με άλλα λόγια, αποφασίζουμε ότι η ανθρώπινη ζωή π.χ. είναι αξία, ή ότι η δικαιοσύνη όπως εμείς την αντιλαμβανόμαστε είναι αξία, επειδή "έτσι νιώθουμε".





panadeli said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι σημαίνει αυτό. Σημαίνει ότι οι αξίες μας είναι αυθαίρετες, επειδή έτσι έτυχε να νιώσουμε, ή ότι έχουν κάποια βαθύτερη βάση, που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο;


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το βιβλίο, σημαίνει ότι υιοθετούμε τις αξίες μας για συγκινησιακούς (συναισθηματικούς) λόγους, και όχι με βάση τη λογική.

Με βάση τη λογική, ας πούμε, ο αλτρουισμός είναι μια ηλιθιότητα. Συμφέρει να _παριστάνεις _τον αλτρουιστή, ώστε οι άλλοι να σε θαυμάζουν και να σου φέρονται καλά, όχι όμως να _είσαι όντως _αλτρουιστής. Και όμως πολλοι άνθρωποι έχουν τον αλτρουισμό ως αξία, γιατί έτσι αισθάνονται καλύτερα.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ότι υιοθετούμε τις αξίες αυθαίρετα - απλώς ότι τις υιοθετούμε κατά κανόνα χωρίς συναίσθηση των λόγων για τους οποίους νιώθουμε ότι όντως είναι αξίες. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο να προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε τους λόγους αυτούς. 



panadeli said:


> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ισχύει το δεύτερο. Ότι πίσω από το αίσθημά μας περί δικαίου κρύβεται ένα απλό, βαθιά ριζωμένο, ζωώδες ένστικτο: η τάση μας να συμπεριφερόμαστε στους άλλους όπως εκείνοι συμπεριφέρονται σε εμάς. Με ωφέλησες; Θα στο ανταποδώσω. Με έβλαψες; Θα σε βλάψω. Tit for tat.



Ένας λόγος είναι αυτος που είπες, το "με έβλαψες; θα σε βλάψω", ή πολύ απλά η ανταπόδοση (εκδίκηση/δικαιοσύνη). Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο μόνος. 

Άλλος λόγος είναι η κοινωνική επιβολή. Τείνουμε να νιώθουμε ότι οι αξίες της κοινωνίας και γενικά του περιβάλλοντός μας (οικογενειακού κλπ) είναι σωστές, γιατί έτσι νιώθουμε πιο ασφαλείς και ενταγμένοι κοινωνικά. Φυσικά μπορεί να απορρίψουμε κάποιες ή και όλες, και αυτό μπορεί να είναι "καλό" ή "κακό", μπορεί να κάνουμε την κοινωνία μας καλύτερη προωθώντας αξίες που αυξάνουν το συνολικό ποσό ευδαιμονίας, ή χειρότερη υιοθετώντας αξίες που το μειώνουν.

Φυσικά μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι η κοινωνία υιοθετεί αξίες με βάση το tit for tat, αν όμως ήταν τόσο απλό το θέμα, θα είχαμε παντού τις ίδιες αξίες, κι αυτό δεν ισχύει. Εν μέρει η ατομική διαφοροποίηση οδηγεί σε κοινωνική διαφοροποίηση (γιατί οι κοινωνίες είναι συνισταμένη των μελών τους), εν μέρει το "καλό" της κοινωνίας δεν ταυτίζεται πάντα με το "καλό" του ατόμου.

Τέσπα, είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα, και νομίζω ότι άπτεται του γιατί τελικά (δεν) θέλουμε θανατική ποινή.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, δεν θεωρώ την θανατική ποινή (τον φόνο δηλαδή, διότι περί φόνου πρόκειται) πλήρως εξοβελισταία. Θεωρώ ότι υπό συνθήκες (π.χ. στο έρημο νησί που είμαστε 5 κι ο ένας είναι ο τρελός δολοφόνος και δεν γίνεται να τον φυλάμε νύχτα μέρα) ίσως να είναι η μόνη λύση. Θεωρώ όμως ότι υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες (ισχυροί κρατικοί μηχανισμοί με δυνατότητα ασφαλούς φύλαξης υπό αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες), υπάρχουν άλλες καλύτερες (για τις δικές μου αξίες) λύσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

Πάντως εγκλήματα χειρότερα από του Μπρέιβικ, έχουν τελέσει στο παρελθόν χειρότερα ζώα. Όπως ο Άντριου Κίχο (Andrew Kehoe), που κατηγόρησε για τα οικονομικά του προβλήματα την αύξηση φόρου ιδιοκτησίας, υπέρ ανέργερσης σχολείου. Έβαλε φωτιά στην φάρμα του, σκότωσε την γυναίκα του και για μήνες τοποθετούσε εκρηκτικά στο δημοτικό σχολείου του οποίου ήταν μέλος του συμβουλίου του. Αποτέλεσμα; Σκοτώθηκαν 38 παιδάκια, 2 δάσκαλοι, 4 άλλοι ενήλικες και τραυματίστηκαν άλλοι 58. Όλα αυτά το 1928.

Ακόμη πιο αηδιαστική ήταν η μαζική δολοφονία του παιδόφιλου Τόμας Χάμιλτον, σε δημοτικό του Ντανμπλήν (Dunblane), της Σκωτίας, το 1996. Μπήκε σε μια τάξη πεντάχρονων και τα δολοφόνησε όλα εν ψυχρώ, συν τον δάσκαλο που μπήκε μπροστά για να τα προστατεύσει. Σκότωσε ακόμα ένα εξάχρονο, σε μια άλλη αίθουσα, προτού αυτοκτονήσει (για καλή τύχη των παιδιών, ο δάσκαλος, ακούγοντας τους πυροβολισμούς, τούς είπε να κρυφτούν κάτω απ' τα θρανία τους).

Τι ποινή θα έπρεπε σ' αυτούς, αν δεν είχαν αυτοκτονήσει;


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ ήμουνα στο ΗΒ όταν έγινε αυτό και το άκουγα συνέχεια, η πόλη προφέρεται νταν μπλέιν, μια λέξη αν είσαι Άγγλος, δυο αν είσαι Σκωτσέζος.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Anef, λίγο δύσκολα αυτά που ζητάει το κείμενό σου όταν πρόκειται για εκλεγμένους ηγέτες. Εδώ δεν έγινε τίποτα με τον Χίτλερ και τον Στάλιν. Καταγράφεται ότι είσαι εναντίον της θανατικής ποινής — εκτός αν θέλεις να ανοίξεις νέο νήμα για τη θανατική ποινή στην περίπτωση των ηγετών κρατών, πλουτοκρατών και άλλων σαν κι αυτούς.



Νίκελ, απ' αυτό το νήμα πέρασαν αναφορές σε εμπρηστές, Πακιστανούς βιαστές, το ΕΑΤ/ΕΣΑ, το ποινικό σύστημα καθώς και το σύστημα υγείας και παιδείας της Νορβηγίας, τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία, ιστορικά στοιχεία για τη Νορβηγία, τη Χρυσή Αυγή, σε προσωπικά συναισθήματα και προσωπικές ιστορίες και πολλά άλλα, όλα με αφορμή την ιστορία του Μπρέιβικ (και κανένα πρόβλημα μ' όλα αυτά, εννοείται). Επίσης, σημειώθηκαν αντεγκλήσεις και εντάσεις σε πολλά σημεία της συζήτησης. Υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που γίνεται ειδικά σε μένα σύσταση για νέο νήμα; Δεν ρωτάω για να σε κατηγορήσω -είμαι σίγουρη για τις καλές προθέσεις σου-, απλώς να μάθω θέλω.

Για τα σχόλια περί καλοπιστίας, τι να πει κανείς; Πόσο καλόπιστο είναι το σχόλιο για τα «τρία πουλάκια» που κάθονταν, τα «ό,τι να'ναι» και τους «λαϊκισμούς» στην *πρώτη *συνομιλία που έχεις με κάποιον άμεσα σε ένα φόρουμ; Κάποιοι θεωρούν φαίνεται πως η δική τους επιθετικότητα και το bullying πρέπει για κάποιο λόγο να μένουν αναπάντητα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως και για την ιστορία, τα γκρίζα γράμματα για την μπάλα στην εξέδρα απαντήθηκαν εδώ: 


> Και το πουλάκι του λαϊκισμού σκέφτηκε: μα πώς γίνεται να κρύβεται ο Πέρες, ο Ομπάμα, ο Σαρκοζί (και τα αφεντικά τους) πίσω από αφαιρέσεις όπως «καθεστώς», «πόλεμος» ή «αγορά» (εδώ ο λαϊκισμός του πουλιού πιάνει πικ) και να μην κρύβεται ο Μπρέιβικ πίσω από τις ίδιες αφαιρέσεις ή από την αφαίρεση «εκφασισμένη κοινωνία»; Πώς φύτρωσε ναζισμός στον Μπρέιβικ; Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τον Μπρέιβικ «άτομο» και τον Πέρες «καθεστώς»;


και μάλιστα έπαψαν να είναι και γκρίζα, καθώς τα θεώρησα πολύ σημαντικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

anef said:


> Δεν ρωτάω για να σε κατηγορήσω -είμαι σίγουρη για τις καλές προθέσεις σου-, απλώς να μάθω θέλω.


Εκτός από τις προθέσεις μου, προσπαθώ να είναι καλά και τα υπόλοιπα μέρη του λόγου μου.
Κρύο, αλλά προσπαθώ να σπάω τη στυφάδα που έλεγα...

Ε, τι, θέλει εξήγηση; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έστω και μία αμφιλεγόμενη προσωπικότητα να έχει η λίστα σου, κάποιον που κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν νεκρό και άλλοι τόσοι τον έχουν για θεό, αμέσως το νήμα γίνεται πολιτικό και μπαίνει στα παραμέσα; Δεν είναι κάπως πιο εμπρηστικό σε ένα νήμα που ήδη θέλει πολλούς κουβάδες νερό;


---------------------------
Κάντε μου την τεράστια χάρη: όχι άλλη συζήτηση για πουλάκια, γιατί θα τη μεταφέρω στο νήμα των πουλολόγων!


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ε, τι, θέλει εξήγηση; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έστω και μία αμφιλεγόμενη προσωπικότητα να έχει η λίστα σου, κάποιον που κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν νεκρό και άλλοι τόσοι τον έχουν για θεό, αμέσως το νήμα γίνεται πολιτικό και μπαίνει στα παραμέσα; Δεν είναι κάπως πιο εμπρηστικό σε ένα νήμα που ήδη θέλει πολλούς κουβάδες νερό;



Η αμφιλεγόμενη προσωπικότητα είμαι εγώ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Είναι, ας πούμε, ο Ομπάμα.



> κάποιον που κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν νεκρό και άλλοι τόσοι τον έχουν για θεό



Έχεις εσύ αρκετούς εχθρούς και αρκετούς οπαδούς για να μπεις σε τέτοια λίστα; 



ΥΓ. Μα τι έχω πάθει; Γιατί νιώθω ότι πρέπει να κυκλοφορώ με υπομνηματισμό;;;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 29, 2012)

Από την στιγμή που δεν μιλάμε για την ποινή αυτή καθ'αυτή (το ηθικό/ανθρωπιστικό της σκέλος) αλλά για την επιβολή της θανατικής ποινής με σκοπό τη διαχείριση κοινωνικών κρίσεων και επιπτώσεων, το νήμα είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτικό. Και για να'μαι ειλικρινής, δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν και κάτι άλλο.

Δηλαδή, έπρεπε να είχε πάει στα πολιτικά από την πρώτη μέρα, κι όχι να πρέπει κανείς να αναφέρει πρόσωπα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Δηλαδή, έπρεπε να είχε πάει στα πολιτικά από την πρώτη μέρα, κι όχι να πρέπει κανείς να αναφέρει πρόσωπα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μόνο στο βαθμό ότι —για μένα εδώ μέσα— πολιτικό είναι ό,τι μας κάνει να τσακωνόμαστε. :)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μόνο στο βαθμό ότι —για μένα εδώ μέσα— πολιτικό είναι ό,τι μας κάνει να τσακωνόμαστε. :)


Άρα και το κάπνισμα πάει στα πολιτικά. Και η ομοιοπαθητική. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Άρα και το κάπνισμα πάει στα πολιτικά. Και η ομοιοπαθητική. :inno:


Αν δεν τα έχω ήδη βάλει, είναι επειδή θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω τον τίτλο του φόρουμ (σε for political and other animals). Τώρα που ξεμπροστιάστηκα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2012)

Σε κάποιο σημείο της συζήτησης (έτσι έχω την εντύπωση, τουλάχιστον· αν όχι το λέω εδώ, τώρα) ανέφερα ότι *για εμένα*, σε μια *σύγχρονη πολιτισμένη κοινωνία*,το θέμα της θανατικής ποινής πρέπει να είναι *ταμπού*. Πολλοί εξήγησαν τη διαφωνία τους με την θανατική ποινή· τα κυριότερα επιχειρήματα κτγμ ανήκουν σε δύο ομάδες. Η μία ομάδα περιέχει τα επιχειρήματα που έδειξαν ότι, από τη στιγμή που ανοίγει η πόρτα για μια εξουσία, δεν κλείνει ούτε ελέγχεται εύκολα. Η δεύτερη ομάδα περιέχει τα επιχειρήματα για το ατελέσφορο αυτού του δρόμου χωρίς γυρισμό, τόσο τιμωρητικά, όσο και αποτρεπτικά.

Το άρθρο που τσιτάρισε η anef παρουσιάζει ένα, κτγμ, καλό μείγμα επιχειρημάτων και από αυτές τις δύο ομάδες, από ενδιαφέρουσα οπτική. Δεν είμαι καθόλου πρόθυμος να κατηγορήσω συλλήβδην αιρετούς για την ανικανότητά τους, ούτε να τους θεωρήσω εξ ορισμού σαδιστές ή οτιδήποτε. Άλλωστε, όπως έγραψα αλλού, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει _αντικειμενικό_ αξιόμετρο να συγκρίνει τη σχετική σοβαρότητα των κάθε λογής αντικοινωνικών συμπεριφορών. Ο νομοθέτης πολλές φορές πιάνεται αδιάβαστος (π.χ. στο δικό μας νομικό σύστημα δεν υπήρχε ειδική αντιμετώπιση εγκληματικών αμελειών που προκαλούν πολλούς θανάτους κατά συρροή όπως στη Ρικομέξ ή στο Σαμίνα και δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει στο μεταξύ) και έρχεται εκ των υστέρων να θεσπίσει αξίες. Παρ' όλα αυτά, στο δικό μου προσωπικό σύστημα αξιών, μια φαρμακευτική που αγνοεί διάφορα στοιχεία και, όχι μόνο εξαπολύει π.χ. στον κόσμο τη θαλιδομίδη, αλλά προσπαθεί μετά από 50 χρόνια να την επαναφέρει για «άλλη χρήση», την τρώει ο ποπός της για βαρύτατη καταδίκη, για «όταν λέμε ισόβια, εννοούμε ισόβια».

Για να προλάβω τις αντιρρήσεις: Φυσικά και είναι κοινωνικό θέμα η θανατική ποινή και όχι παγκόσμια φυσική σταθερά, αλλά πόσες άλλες κοινωνικές κατακτήσεις τις θεωρούμε αντίστοιχα αξιώματα και δεν διανοούμαστε καν να τα συζητήσουμε; Τι θα λέγατε για τις εξής συζητήσεις:


Με το αυξανόμενο κόστος της εργασίας, αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για την επαναφορά της δουλείας (που έχει δήθεν εξαλειφτεί) και της εθελοδουλείας (να πουλάμε τα σώματά μας ή τα παιδιά μας ή τα όργανά μας ή το αίμα μας)...
Με το αυξανόμενο κόστος των συντάξεων και της περίθαλψης, αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για τη γεροντοκτονία...
Με την αυξανόμενη εμφάνιση εναλλακτικών μορφωμάτων οικογενειών, αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για την ισότητα των φύλων...
Με την αυξανόμενη εμφάνιση ειδεχθών συμμοριών, αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για τη χρήση βασανιστηρίων ώστε να αποκτά η κοινωνία πληροφορίες... 
Με το αυξανόμενο κόστος των τροφίμων, αναπόφευκτα ανοίγει πάλι η συζήτηση για την ανθρωποφαγία προς εξασφάλιση χρήσιμων ζωικών πρωτεϊνών...

Ελπίζω να αηδιάσατε και να εκνευριστήκατε μαζί μου αρκετά. Έτσι πρέπει να συμβαίνει σε κάθε πολιτισμένο άνθρωπο σε μια σύγχρονη πολιτισμένη κοινωνία. Και όμως, είχαμε τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε πολιτισμένες κοινωνίες, υποθέσεις με εγκλήματα που ανήκουν σε όλες αυτές τις κατηγορίες.

Αν θέλετε να επικαλεστείτε μη πολιτισμένες κοινωνίες, που κατοικούνται και διοικούνται από μη πολιτισμένους ανθρώπους, αυτή είναι μια διαφορετική συζήτηση. Στις πολιτισμένες κοινωνίες, που διοικούνται από πολιτισμένους ανθρώπους, κατακτήσαμε, ανάμεσα στα άλλα, και το δικαίωμα να μην τιμωρούμε ανθρώπους με τη θανατική ποινή. Για κανέναν λόγο.

Η βαρβαρότητα από την πίεση που ασκείται καθημερινά στην κοινωνία μας μάς πολιορκεί. Μην την αφήνουμε να τρυπώνει μέσα μας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Εύγε Δόκτορα. 
Διαφωνώ λίγο με τη θαλιδομίδη, αλλά επειδή έχω δουλειές αλλού δεν γράφω άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο αυτό που έγραψες και ντροπή μου που θα το σχολιάσω με την επιφύλαξη που θα βάλω, αλλά επειδή προτιμώ να δίνω έμφαση στο να κατανοούμε τις αντιδράσεις της κοινωνίας (για να τις προλάβουμε και πιο αποτελεσματικά). Στις περιπτώσεις «αναπόφευκτα» που αναφέρεις μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τον εαυτό μας στη θέση θυμάτων: να πουλάμε το δικό μας νεφρό, να γίνουμε εμείς το Soylent Green, να είμαστε οι γυναίκες της άνισης πλάστιγγας, τα θύματα βασανισμών. Μπορούμε να φανταστούμε να θέλουν κάποιοι να στείλουν στο απόσπασμα έναν που εμείς ψηφίσαμε να μας κυβερνά. Στην περίπτωση όμως που συζητάμε εδώ τυχαίνει να βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας όχι στη θέση του Μπρέιβικ αλλά στη θέση των γονιών των θυμάτων. Αυτό κάνει τη διαφορά και το «αναπόφευκτα».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση όμως που συζητάμε εδώ τυχαίνει να βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας όχι στη θέση του Μπρέιβικ αλλά στη θέση των γονιών των θυμάτων.


Πάρα πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που θίγεις. Πραγματικά, όλοι εδώ θεωρούμε ότι ο Μπρέιβικ είναι ο "άλλος". Πράγμα που ανοίγει όμορφα μια συζήτηση σχετικά με τον ορισμό του "εγώ", "εμείς", "οι άλλοι". 

Οι γυναίκες, ας πούμε, είναι άνθρωποι; Οι μαύροι; Οι κινέζοι; Οι χρυσαυγίτες; Οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών; Οι μανιακοί δολοφόνοι; Τι ορίζει τον "άνθρωπο"; Το συμβατό DNA ή κάποιες κοινωνικές παράμετροι;

Σχετικά με το πολιτικό του νήματος: κάποιος έχει πει ότι όλα είναι πολιτική, ως κι ο ο τρόπος που χέζεις. Τραβάς καζανάκι; Καθαρίζεις τη λεκάνη μετά; Φροντίζεις να μείνει χαρτί για τον επόμενο;


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχεις εσύ αρκετούς εχθρούς και αρκετούς οπαδούς για να μπεις σε τέτοια λίστα;



Όχι βέβαια, απλώς δεν έβγαζα νόημα από την πρότασή σου. Θεωρείς λοιπόν ότι η αναφορά σε μια «αμφιλεγόμενη» προσωπικότητα (Ομπάμα (!), Πέρες, Μέρκελ, πλουτοκράτες κλπ.), όταν γίνεται από ΜΕΝΑ, καθιστά ένα νήμα πολιτικό -για την ακρίβεια πιο πολιτικό απ' όσο είναι ανεκτό. Η αναφορά από οποιονδήποτε άλλο σε ΕΑΤ/ΕΣΑ, Χρυσή Αυγή, σοσιαλδημοκρατία ή ό,τι άλλο (τυχαίες οι αναφορές) δημιουργούν μεν φιλικές εντάσεις αλλά δεν αιτιολογούν και «απομόνωση»; (Σ' ένα νήμα που δεν ήταν και για κέντημα, για τη θανατική ποινή ήταν και μάλιστα αφορούσε έναν ναζιστή).

Άρα, το νήμα φυσικά και ήταν εξαρχής (και) πολιτικό -όπως είναι και πολλά γλωσσικά νήματα. Ο μόνος λόγος που σχολίασα (απέχω απ' το πολιτικό μαντρί) ήταν για ν' αφήσω το λινκ του counterpunch. Απλώς θεώρησα καλό να βάλω και τη θέση μου γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί κανείς να πίστευε ότι είμαι υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής. Αυτά από μένα, δεν θα επανέλθω (ούτε πουλολογικώς -να ησυχάσει και ο Νίκελ :)- ούτε άλλως πως). 

@drsiebenmal: Το Βήμα έβαλε στην ιστοσελίδα του γκάλοπ με ερώτημα _Πώς κρίνετε τη δράση της ακροδεξιάς με τα τάγματα εφόδου που έχει συγκροτήσει;_ Δε μιλάμε πια για αηδία και εκνευρισμό σε υποθετικά ερωτήματα, έχουμε περάσει αυτό το στάδιο. Δυστυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Οι γυναίκες, ας πούμε, είναι άνθρωποι; Οι μαύροι; Οι κινέζοι; Οι χρυσαυγίτες; Οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών; Οι μανιακοί δολοφόνοι; Τι ορίζει τον "άνθρωπο"; Το συμβατό DNA ή κάποιες κοινωνικές παράμετροι;


Το 'πιασες και μετά το χάλασες. Δεν μπαίνει στο επίπεδο τού αν είναι άνθρωποι ή όχι (οπότε πάμε στις απολυτότητες που θέλει ο δόκτωρ). Μπαίνει στο επίπεδο: ο _άλλος_ ή όχι. Μείνε εκεί και είσαι καλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επειδή εγώ ήμουνα στο ΗΒ όταν έγινε αυτό και το άκουγα συνέχεια, η πόλη προφέρεται νταν μπλέιν, μια λέξη αν είσαι Άγγλος, δυο αν είσαι Σκωτσέζος.



Πράγματι. Σχεδόν παντού το ακούω "νταν μπλέιν". Εγώ βασίστηκα στην προφορά του howjsay.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2012)

anef said:


> εκδηλώσεις καταστολής του «ουδέτερου» κράτους, που τάχα είναι κάπου εκεί ψηλά και απονέμει «δικαιοσύνη»). Βρίσκω όμως πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τον καθρέφτη που στήνει ο αρθρογράφος μπροστά σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν τη θανατική ποινή.


1.
Η αμφισβήτηση της δικαιοδοτικής αρμοδιότητας του δήθεν ουδέτερου (=ταξικού) κράτους δεν αφορά ειδικά τη θανατική ποινή αλλά κάθε ποινή, άρα στην ουσία είναι εκτός θέματος, αφού τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν για οποιαδήποτε ποινή: ισόβια κοκ. Επίσης, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει υπάρξει ως τώρα κοινωνία πλεονασμάτων χωρίς κράτος, ούτε χωρίς δικαιοσύνη, άρα κάθε δικαιοσύνη είναι αναγκαστικά κρατική, και επομένως το κρίσιμο είναι ο βαθμός ανεξαρτησίας της από τη "βάρβαρη" εκτελεστική εξουσία. Αλλιώς μιλάμε για ουτοπίες. Προς το παρόν, άρνηση της αρμοδιότητας του κράτους να αποδίδει δικαιοσύνη μέσω των θεσμοθετημένων γι' αυτό οργάνων του σημαίνει πραχτικά ανομία.
2.
Δεν είδα να στήνει κανέναν καθρέφτη ο αρθρογράφος του counterpunch μπροστά σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν τη θανατική ποινή. Άλλο είναι το θέμα του άρθρου του: υποστηρίζει τη θανατική ποινή για απείρως χειρότερους κατά τη γνώμη του θύτες, και μάλιστα βάζει ως κριτήριο το να έχουν απολύτως σώας τας φρένας, κάτι που τον πλησιάζει με το κριτήριο που κι εγώ δέχομαι για τη θανατική ποινή, δηλ. χωρίς ελαφρυντικά, ήτοι εν ψυχρώ και με σώας τας φρένας. Απλώς αυτός το πολιτικοποιεί και δείχνει προς τους "μεγάλους" εγκληματίες. Υπάρχει όμως και μια εσωτερική αντίφαση σ' αυτό, δηλ. ότι θεωρεί εξ ορισμού ότι ο μεγαλοεγκληματίας είναι σώνει και καλά ισορροπημένος διανοητικά και ψυχικά, κάτι που είναι πολύ λαϊκίστικο: δηλ. επειδή κάποιος βρέθηκε σε θέση εξουσίας και άρα είναι επιτυχημένος big buy σημαίνει ότι είναι και μοντέλο υγιούς διανοητικά και ψυχολογικά ανθρώπου, που μπορεί να υπολογίσει με ακρίβεια (ενώ ο φτωχομπινές δολοφόνος είναι εξ ορισμού loser, πράγμα που αναπαράγει περιέργως τα χειρότερα στερεότυπα σχετικά με τις κατώτερες τάξεις):

One generally cannot become privileged without being a rational actor. Indeed, leaders and the financially successful must be capable of determining to a very fine precision the effects and consequences of their actions. They are perhaps best able to weigh the possible repercussions of their choices against their perceived benefits. For such a person the knowledge that a given choice might mean their life is highly likely to be a factor in their decision whether to commit a capital crime. The death penalty for such men and women is, in short, apt to be a deterrent, in most cases a very strong one.

Σε σχέση με την παραπάνω παράγραφο, που χρησιμοποιεί την εξόχως ομιχλώδη έννοια του rational actor και που δείχνει να νομίζει ότι οι έλλογες (εγκληματικές) αποφάσεις παίρνονται όχι από έναν ολόκληρο κύκλο στελεχών και συμβούλων αλλά από μεμονωμένους evil rational actors, να θυμίσω ότι η Κίνα καταδικάζει σε θάνατο τέτοιες ακριβώς περιπτώσεις διαφθοράς καθώς και μαζικής πρόκλησης θανάτων με σκοπό το κέρδος (π.χ. σκάνδαλο μελαμίνης στο βρεφικό γάλα και πλήθος περιπτώσεις κατάχρησης δημόσιου χρήματος). Πέρα από το ότι αυτό δεν έχει καθόλου σταματήσει τους επίδοξους μιμητές τους, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κάνει επίκληση αυτού του άρθρου κάποια που δηλώνει ότι είναι αντίπαλος της θανατικής ποινής. Το αστείο είναι ότι, ενώ νωρίτερα ο αρθρογράφος έχει απορρίψει το επιχείρημα της αποτρεπτικότητας της θανατικής ποινής, το επαναφέρει εδώ για τα εγκλήματα για τα οποία κατά προτίμηση την εισηγείται!



anef said:


> _Σιμόν Πέρες, Μπους, Ολμπράιτ, Ομπάμα, Μέρκελ, Σαρκοζί, σταματήστε με,_


Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι η λίστα σταματάει...από μόνη της χωρίς να περιλάβει ούτε έναν από το αντιδυτικό εν τη ευρεία εννοία στρατόπεδο. Ούτε από το κέντρο, που να αντιστοιχεί στους 2-6, ούτε από την περιφέρεια, που να αντιστοιχεί στο 1. Πόσο πιο μονόπαντα γεωπολιτική μπορεί να γίνει μια καταγγελία του "ουδέτερου" κράτους; Θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του Πασουκάνις.


----------



## anef (Aug 30, 2012)

Εδώ μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να απαντήσω, μια που τα επιχειρήματα αφορούν την ουσία.



Costas said:


> Η αμφισβήτηση της δικαιοδοτικής αρμοδιότητας του δήθεν ουδέτερου (=ταξικού) κράτους δεν αφορά ειδικά τη θανατική ποινή αλλά κάθε ποινή, άρα στην ουσία είναι εκτός θέματος, αφού τα ίδια ακριβώς ισχύουν για οποιαδήποτε ποινή: ισόβια κοκ.



Η επισήμανση της ταξικότητας στις αποφάσεις του αστικού κράτους είτε αφορούν το ποιους βάζει ή δε βάζει φυλακή είτε αφορούν το ποιους καταδικάζει ή δεν καταδικάζει σε θάνατο είτε το από πού τα παίρνει και πού τα δίνει δε συνεπάγονται «αμφισβήτηση της δικαιοδοτικής αρμοδιότητας του κράτους». Συνεπάγονται αμφισβήτηση του ίδιου του αστικού κράτους και της θέσης ότι όλα αυτά τα κάνει συνολικά για την «κοινωνία», το «αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης» του «κόσμου» γενικά κλπ. Κατά τα άλλα, είναι απολύτως αρμόδιο να κάνει αυτά που κάνει, αυτή είναι η δουλειά του άλλωστε. 



Costas said:


> Δεν είδα να στήνει κανέναν καθρέφτη ο αρθρογράφος του counterpunch μπροστά σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν τη θανατική ποινή. Άλλο είναι το θέμα του άρθρου του...



Eγώ θεώρησα τη θέση του αρθρογράφου υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής τέχνασμα όχι πραγματική, σοβαρή πρόταση, οπότε ο καθρέφτης στην περίπτωση αυτή στήθηκε συνειδητά και επί τούτου. Ακόμα όμως κι αν είναι όντως υπέρ της θανατικής ποινής μόνο για τους προνομιούχους, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στους λόγους που εγώ λίνκαρα το άρθρο, ο καθρέφτης εξακολουθεί να είναι εκεί. 



Costas said:


> Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι η λίστα σταματάει...από μόνη της χωρίς να περιλάβει ούτε έναν από το αντιδυτικό εν τη ευρεία εννοία στρατόπεδο. Ούτε από το κέντρο, που να αντιστοιχεί στους 2-6, ούτε από την περιφέρεια, που να αντιστοιχεί στο 1. Πόσο πιο μονόπαντα γεωπολιτική μπορεί να γίνει μια καταγγελία του "ουδέτερου" κράτους;



Πρώτον, τη λίστα είσαι ελεύθερος να τη συμπληρώσεις με βάση άλλα κριτήρια, είτε γεωπολιτικά είτε ταξικά. Προσωπικά διάλεξα παραδείγματα από εκλεγμένους δυτικούς πολιτικούς γιατί αυτή η κατηγορία δεν αναφερόταν στο άρθρο που λίνκαρα αλλά ούτε και στο υπόλοιπο νήμα. Δεύτερον, Πασουκάνις, ποιος Πασουκάνις; Αυτός που έλεγε πως οι νομικές κατηγορίες θα σβήσουν όταν θα σβήσουν και οι κατηγορίες της αξίας, του κεφαλαίου και του κέρδους; Αυτός που έλεγε πως στην αστική κοινωνία η νομική ιδεολογία είναι η κατεξοχήν ιδεολογία και η υπεράσπιση των συμφερόντων της εκμεταλλεύτριας τάξης; Σε νοιάζει αλήθεια αν θα τρίζουν ή όχι τα κόκαλα του Πασουκάνις;


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2012)

Θα θέσω ένα ερώτημα, μπας και απεγκλωβιστούμε από τη μέγγενη της πολιτικοποίησης: στην αταξική κοινωνία που επαγγέλλεσαι και ποθείς, θα υπάρχουν και εγκληματίες· ψυχροί αταξικοί 'ποινικοί' δολοφόνοι, για να μην αναφέρω τους δολιοφθορείς της επανάστασης. Ή μήπως πιστεύεις πως δεν θα υπάρχουν; Γι' αυτούς λοιπόν τι προβλέπεις; Υποθέτω ότι δεν προβλέπεις τη θανατική ποινή, αφού δήλωσες αντίθετη μ' αυτήν. Εντάξει, κανένα πρόβλημα. Θα υπάρξουν όμως σίγουρα και υποστηριχτές της, πάντα υπάρχουν· δεν φαντάζομαι να απαγορευτεί κάτι τέτοιο δια νόμου (αλήθεια, θα υπάρχουν νόμοι;). Σ' αυτούς τι θα αντέτεινες; Όχι βέβαια τις εκτός θέματος ενστάσεις περί ταξικού κράτους, αφού αυτό δεν θα υπάρχει, ούτε τις σαχλές (χιουμοριστικές ή μη) προτάσεις για θανατική ποινή κατά προτίμηση στους δολοφόνους CEO ορισμένων πολυεθνικών (λες και πρέπει να διαλέξουμε είτε-είτε!), αφού κι αυτοί θα έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Στους ενδεχόμενους αταξικούς υποστηριχτές της θανατικής ποινής και στα "γελοία" επιχειρήματά τους θα πρέπει να αντιτείνεις κάποια _μη πολιτικά_ επιχειρήματα, όσο κι αν αυτό σου φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Όπερ έδει δείξαι και όπερ μας ξαναγυρίζει στην ουσία του νήματος. Τώρα, ότι το νήμα μπορεί να έχει εξαντληθεί, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να το δεχτώ. Αλλά η πολιτικοποίησή του δεν πρόσθεσε καμιά νέα διάσταση στον πυρήνα του, συμφωνώ σ' αυτό με τον Νίκελ. Μάλλον θολούρα δημιούργησε.


----------



## anef (Aug 31, 2012)

Κώστα, το νήμα ήταν για μια δήθεν «αναπόφευκτη» συζήτηση (ο drsiebenmal το έθιξε το ζήτημα αυτό εκτενώς) για τη θανατική ποινή, για έναν τύπο που σκότωσε καμιά κατοστή ανθρώπους γιατί ήταν ΝΑΖΙΣΤΗΣ, ο οποίος κατά τα λεγόμενα πολλών μεγάλωσε στο περιβάλλον ενός σοσιαλδημοκρατικού παραδείσου, χωρίς υποτίθεται να υποφέρει από κάποια ψυχική νόσο. Πόσο πιο πολιτικό το ήθελες; Εγώ θολούρα δεν διέκρινα σε κανένα σημείο, όλα ξεκάθαρα τα βρίσκω στο νήμα. 

Στην αταξική κοινωνία θα ήθελα να αναγνωρίζεται ευρύτερα ό,τι ήδη αναγνωρίζεται από πολλούς στην ταξική κοινωνία: ότι το έγκλημα σε κάθε του μορφή δεν είναι ατομική αλλά κοινωνική κατηγορία, άρα κανένα νόημα δεν έχει η αφαίρεση της ζωής ως _τιμωρία_ κάποιου _ατόμου_ (για τον παραδειγματισμό κλπ. τα είπαν άλλοι). Μπορεί κατά περίπτωση να έχει νόημα ο περιορισμός του θύτη και σίγουρα έχει νόημα η στήριξη και επανένταξή του, μαζί με τη στήριξη του θύματος ή των οικείων του. Η καταδίκη του σε θάνατο δεν προσφέρει τίποτα σε κανέναν κτγμ. 

Σημείωση: η «γελοία» αιτιολόγηση που ανέφερα παραπάνω αφορούσε την αιτιολόγηση από την πλευρά του κράτους. Το «αίσθημα δικαίου» το ξεχνάνε όταν πρόκειται για τις άθλιες συνθήκες ζωής εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Το θυμούνται ξαφνικά όταν κάποιος απ' όλους φλιπάρει. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον παραδειγματισμό: πού είναι η παραδειγματική τιμωρία ατόμων που ευθύνονται για την καταστροφή ολόκληρων πληθυσμών και του πλανήτη του ίδιου; Βολική και η κατηγορία του «ποινικού» εγκληματία. Ποινικός: αυτός που δεν έχει αρκετή δύναμη για να γίνει αόρατος.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Στην αταξική κοινωνία θα ήθελα να αναγνωρίζεται ευρύτερα ό,τι ήδη αναγνωρίζεται από πολλούς στην ταξική κοινωνία: ότι το έγκλημα σε κάθε του μορφή δεν είναι ατομική αλλά κοινωνική κατηγορία



Δηλαδή η έννοια της ατομικής ευθύνης δεν υφίσταται;


----------



## anef (Aug 31, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δηλαδή η έννοια της ατομικής ευθύνης δεν υφίσταται;



Μα ναι, ως ένας μόνο από τους παράγοντες όμως. Ξαναρωτάω: πώς φύτρωσε ναζισμός στον Μπρέιβικ; Πού ήταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι όταν συνέβαινε αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2012)

Δηλαδή η ισόβια κάθειρξη δεν είναι _τιμωρία_ κάποιου _ατόμου_;

Όσον αφορά τα θεωρητικά:
Η καταγγελία της μονομέρειας του αισθήματος δικαίου ορισμένων υποκριτών και η καταγγελία της ατιμωρησίας των ισχυρών προϋποθέτουν την έννοια του δικαίου, την ύπαρξη ενός επιδιωκόμενου 'μη μονομερούς' αισθήματος του δικαίου και το ιδεώδες της μη ατιμωρησίας, άρα προϋποθέτουν την έννοια της ορθής ποινής. Η αμφισβήτηση της ατομικής συνιστώσας του εγκλήματος προς όφελος της κοινωνικής από τη μια καταργεί την nature και αφήνει μόνο την nurture και από την άλλη θεωρεί όλο το εποικοδόμημα του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού ως έναν πύργο από τραπουλόχαρτα που το μόνο του θεμέλιο είναι η κοινωνική ανισότητα. Όπως υπαινίσσεται ο panadeli, καταργεί την ατομική ευθύνη παύλα ανθρώπινη ελευθερία και, λέω εγώ, ξορκίζει το Κακό ακόμα πιο αδέξια κι από τις χριστιανικές του ερμηνείες. Ο Διάβολος τώρα είναι η Ταξική Κοινωνία.

Αλήθεια, anef, η ατομική σου στάση απέναντι σ' αυτό τον κόσμο είναι ατομική ή κοινωνική κατηγορία; Και η ατομική στάση ενός αντιπάλου σου (φτιάξε τη λίστα μόνη σου, και σταμάτα την όπου θες), είναι ατομική ή κοινωνική; Προφανώς είναι ομοειδείς, ό,τι ισχύει για τη μία ισχύει και για την άλλη. Πώς λοιπόν εξηγείται η διαφορά σας; Μόνο από κοινωνικούς παράγοντες; Αν είναι έτσι, τότε δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να τιμωρείται ο οποιοσδήποτε για οτιδήποτε κάνει, αφού όλα είναι απόρροια κοινωνικών διεργασιών. Μήπως να οργανώσουμε μια τελετουργική θανάτωση του μοναδικού υπεύθυνου, της ταξικής κοινωνίας; Στη δε αταξική κοινωνία, μια και δέχτηκες ότι θα υπάρχουν εγκληματίες (πώς εξηγείται αυτό άραγε;), και μια και δεν θα υπάρχει τέτοιος υπεύθυνος, ας λιθοβολούμε τον ήλιο. Στο μεταξύ, ας καταργήσουμε τις έδρες Ποινικού Δικαίου όπου γης ως συμπυκνώματα ψευδούς δικαιακής συνείδησης και ας τιμωρούμε μόνον όσους εγκληματίες πληρούν συγκεκριμένα εισοδηματικά κριτήρια· για τα έμμισθα κακοπληρωμένα όργανα ετούτων, ας συσταθεί ειδική επιτροπή να λύσει τον γόρδιο δεσμό.

Είδα και την απάντησή του στον panadeli για τον Μπρέιβικ. Πού καταλήγουμε συγκεκριμένα, δηλαδή; Στο να τους φυλακώσουμε όλους για εγκλήματα σκέψης, γνώμης ή λόγου, είτε πάλι να αφήσουμε τον Μπρέιβικ ελεύθερο διαχέοντας την ενοχή του σε ολόκληρη την κοινωνία;


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Μα ναι, ως ένας μόνο από τους παράγοντες όμως. Ξαναρωτάω: πώς φύτρωσε ναζισμός στον Μπρέιβικ; Πού ήταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι όταν συνέβαινε αυτό;



Για μια στιγμή. Από πότε ναζιστής= δολοφόνος; Και γιατί όχι και αναρχικός = δολοφόνος κλπ κλπ (βάζοντας οποιαδήποτε ιδεολογία). 
Ο Μπρέιβικ δεν σκότωσε γιατί η ιδεολογία του το επέβαλε, χρησιμοποίησε την ιδεολογία για να αιτιολογήσει το έγκλημα. Θα μπορούσε αν τόσο πολύ δε χώνευε το κόμμα που είχε οργανώσει την κατασκήνωση να κάνει καθιστική διαμαρτυρία εναντίον τους. Αν τον ενοχλούσαν οι αλλοδαποί θα μπορούσε να τους μισεί κατ'ιδίαν ή να ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική για να εκλεγεί και να τους διώξει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ο Μπρέιβικ δεν σκότωσε γιατί η ιδεολογία του το επέβαλε



Ας μου επιτραπεί να διαφωνήσω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ας μου επιτραπεί να διαφωνήσω.



Σου επιτρέπεται να διαφωνήσεις. Κι εμάς μάς επιτρέπεται να διαφωνήσουμε με την διαφωνία σου.

Κι εγώ άνετα μπορώ να πω ότι η ιδεολογία του κομμουνισμού επιβάλλει τον θάνατο των αντιφρονούντων. Κάποιος άλλος θα πει ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό κι εγώ θα πω "ας μου επιτραπεί να διαφωνήσω".


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι πολιτικό το θέμα και το νήμα...


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Μην μπερδεύουμε την πολιτική ιδεολογία με αυτούς που λένε ότι άκουσαν τη φωνή του Χίτλερ, του Στάλιν ή του Θεού να τους λέει ότι πρέπει να σκοτώσουν τους πάντες. Αφού δεχτήκαμε ότι ο Μπρέιβικ δεν άκουγε φωνές.


----------



## anef (Aug 31, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή η ισόβια κάθειρξη δεν είναι _τιμωρία_ κάποιου _ατόμου_;



Είπα «αφαίρεση της ζωής» (ως τιμωρία αποκλειστικά του ατόμου) γιατί πρόκειται για κάτι χωρίς επιστροφή, τελειωτικό για το _άτομο_. Η κοινωνία που μπορεί να «ευθύνεται» πολύ περισσότερο, μπορεί να συνεχίζει μακαρίως στους ρυθμούς της, πιστεύοντας μάλιστα ότι αποδόθηκε «δικαιοσύνη». Δεν είπα όμως πουθενά ότι είμαι υπέρ της ισόβιας κάθειρξης. Είμαι κατά της καταστολής γενικά, ως τρόπου αντιμετώπισης κοινωνικών προβλημάτων. Αν δεν θέλεις ναζιστές που σκοτώνουν, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι κατά του ναζισμού, αν δεν θέλεις ληστές, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για την οικονομική ανισότητα, αν δε θέλεις βιαστές, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για την ισότητα των φύλων και πάει λέγοντας. Η διαφορά μου με άλλους είναι απλώς ότι όλα αυτά δεν τα βλέπω ως τυχαία «προβλήματα», αλλά ως απόρροια κοινωνικών συστημάτων εκμετάλλευσης. Ναι, σε μια αταξική κοινωνία πιστεύω ότι το έγκλημα θα ήταν πολύ περιορισμένο, δεν θα είχε τόσους λόγους να υπάρχει, δεν μπορώ όμως να αποκλείσω την εμφάνισή του. Μπορείς πάντως να ανοίξεις άλλο νήμα, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα σε πετάξει έξω ο Νίκελ. :)



Costas said:


> Η καταγγελία της μονομέρειας του αισθήματος δικαίου ορισμένων υποκριτών και η καταγγελία της ατιμωρησίας των ισχυρών προϋποθέτουν την έννοια του δικαίου, την ύπαρξη ενός επιδιωκόμενου 'μη μονομερούς' αισθήματος του δικαίου και το ιδεώδες της μη ατιμωρησίας, άρα προϋποθέτουν την έννοια της ορθής ποινής.



Όχι, δεν προϋποθέτουν κανένα «δίκαιο» γενικώς και αορίστως, που υπάρχει _εκτός_ συγκεκριμένης κοινωνίας και με βάση το οποίο κρίνονται τα πάντα. Αφαιρεί κάποιος μια ζωή και υποτίθεται πως είναι δίκαιο (όχι γενικά και αόριστα, αλλά στη _σημερινή _κοινωνία) κάπως να πληρώσει γι' αυτό _ατομικά_. Αυτό παρουσιάζεται ως γενική αρχή (και μάλιστα, ακριβώς γι' αυτό, νομιμοποιητική της εξουσίας που το επιβάλλει). Το άρθρο που παρέθεσα δείχνει ότι αυτό _δεν είναι_ γενική αρχή. Ισχύει μόνο για τους αδύναμους, όχι για τους ισχυρούς. Δεν τίθεται θέμα υποκρισίας εδώ απλώς, αλλά φύσης του ίδιου του συστήματος που _προϋποθέτει_ ισχυρούς και αδύναμους. Εκτός αυτού, τιμωρείται το _άτομο_ (και μάλιστα αμετάκλητα στην περίπτωση της θανατικής ποινής) για ένα έγκλημα που οφείλεται _και _σε κοινωνικούς παράγοντες (αν όχι κυρίως σ' αυτούς). Ποια είναι η τιμωρία του κοινωνικού συνόλου; Πώς εκλαμβάνει η ίδια η κοινωνία τη συμβολή της στο έγκλημα ώστε να αποτραπούν στο μέλλον άλλα παρόμοια εγκλήματα; Υποτίθεται αυτός είναι ο σκοπός.



Costas said:


> Η αμφισβήτηση της ατομικής συνιστώσας του εγκλήματος προς όφελος της κοινωνικής από τη μια καταργεί την nature και αφήνει μόνο την nurture και από την άλλη θεωρεί όλο το εποικοδόμημα του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού ως έναν πύργο από τραπουλόχαρτα που το μόνο του θεμέλιο είναι η κοινωνική ανισότητα. Όπως υπαινίσσεται ο panadeli, καταργεί την ατομική ευθύνη παύλα ανθρώπινη ελευθερία και, λέω εγώ, ξορκίζει το Κακό ακόμα πιο αδέξια κι από τις χριστιανικές του ερμηνείες. Ο Διάβολος τώρα είναι η Ταξική Κοινωνία.



Δεν αμφισβήτησα την ατομική συνιστώσα του εγκλήματος. Μίλησα για κοινωνική κατηγορία, η οποία σαφώς περιλαμβάνει και την ατομική συνιστώσα. Απλώς δεν αναλύω το έγκλημα ως τυχαία ατομική περίπτωση, δεν ξεκινάω από κει. Αν η κατάργηση του nature σημαίνει ότι δεν θεωρώ πως _γεννιέται _κανείς εγκληματίας, τότε ναι, το καταργώ. Και πολύ ευχαρίστως μάλιστα. Αλήθεια, όμως, στην περίπτωση της θανατικής ποινής πώς λαμβάνεται υπόψη το nurture; Με ποια κριτήρια αποφαίνεται κάποιος τελεσίδικα, μια για πάντα, χωρίς επιστροφή, ότι η ευθύνη βαραίνει _μόνο _τον θύτη ως άτομο;

Τώρα, από πού βγαίνει απ' αυτά που είπα ότι θεμέλιο όλου του εποικοδομήματος του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού είναι η κοινωνική ανισότητα, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Πώς επίσης καταργείται η ατομική ευθύνη και ελευθερία όταν κάποιος αρνείται να θεωρήσει λύση κοινωνικών προβλημάτων τη θανάτωση συνανθρώπων του, πάλι σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. Δεν βλέπω πώς δίνεται η ευκαιρία σε κάποιον να αναλάβει και να συνειδητοποιήσει την ατομική του ευθύνη ή να πραγματώσει την ατομική του ελευθερία από τον τάφο. Πώς αποφασίζει κανείς ότι του δόθηκαν ήδη αρκετές ευκαιρίες και δεν αξίζει να του δοθούν άλλες;



Costas said:


> Αλήθεια, anef, η ατομική σου στάση απέναντι σ' αυτό τον κόσμο είναι ατομική ή κοινωνική κατηγορία; Και η ατομική στάση ενός αντιπάλου σου (φτιάξε τη λίστα μόνη σου, και σταμάτα την όπου θες), είναι ατομική ή κοινωνική; Προφανώς είναι ομοειδείς, ό,τι ισχύει για τη μία ισχύει και για την άλλη. Πώς λοιπόν εξηγείται η διαφορά σας; Μόνο από κοινωνικούς παράγοντες; Αν είναι έτσι, τότε δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να τιμωρείται ο οποιοσδήποτε για οτιδήποτε κάνει, αφού όλα είναι απόρροια κοινωνικών διεργασιών. Μήπως να οργανώσουμε μια τελετουργική θανάτωση του μοναδικού υπεύθυνου, της ταξικής κοινωνίας; Στη δε αταξική κοινωνία, μια και δέχτηκες ότι θα υπάρχουν εγκληματίες (πώς εξηγείται αυτό άραγε; ), και μια και δεν θα υπάρχει τέτοιος υπεύθυνος, ας λιθοβολούμε τον ήλιο. Στο μεταξύ, ας καταργήσουμε τις έδρες Ποινικού Δικαίου όπου γης ως συμπυκνώματα ψευδούς δικαιακής συνείδησης και ας τιμωρούμε μόνον όσους εγκληματίες πληρούν συγκεκριμένα εισοδηματικά κριτήρια• για τα έμμισθα κακοπληρωμένα όργανα ετούτων, ας συσταθεί ειδική επιτροπή να λύσει τον γόρδιο δεσμό.



Ορίζεις τη στάση μου ως ατομική και μετά με ρωτάς αν είναι ατομική ή κοινωνική; Έχει νόημα καν αυτή η ερώτηση; Η «στάση» μου είναι ατομική στη βίωσή της, έχει επιπτώσεις στη ζωή μου όπως τη βιώνω ατομικά, δεν είναι όμως κάτι που εκπηγάζει από ένα «καθαρό» άτομο, ούτε κάτι που μπορεί να αναλυθεί με την εξέταση ενός «καθαρού» (μη κοινωνικού) ατόμου. Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα υπήρχαν κοινές στάσεις, αλλά μόνο άπειρες, τυχαίες και ανόμοιες ατομικές στάσεις. Η ίδια η έννοια της στάσης, του ατόμου και της κοινωνίας είναι κοινωνικές, δεν υπάρχουν εκτός κοινωνίας. Αν θέλουμε λίγο να ξεφύγουμε από το σχήμα στο οποίο κινηθήκαμε, θα πρότεινα να φανταζόμασταν κάποιους ομόκεντρους κύκλους όπου ο εσωτερικός κύκλος έχει στο κέντρο του ένα άτομο, και προχωρώντας προς τα έξω μπορούμε να δούμε όλους τους άλλους κύκλους, όλα τα συστήματα στα οποία εμπλέκεται ένα άτομο (οικογένεια, κοινότητα, κοινωνικό σύστημα, θρησκεία, εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα κλπ.). Στη δική μου θεώρηση ο πρώτος κύκλος υπάρχει, δεν καταργείται, απλώς δεν υπάρχει μόνος του. Δεν θα βρεις πουθενά μεμονωμένους, «καθαρούς», ατομικούς κύκλους. Για να έχει οποιοδήποτε νόημα ο ατομικός κύκλος, για να εξηγήσω οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει σ' αυτό τον κύκλο, πρέπει να πάρω υπόψη μου και όλους τους άλλους. Η ατομική ευθύνη και η ατομική ελευθερία πραγματωμένες μέσα σε άπειρους κύκλους εκμετάλλευσης, ανισότητας και καταπίεσης για μένα δεν έχει καν νόημα (ούτε για τον εκμεταλλευτή πολλές φορές). Η καρικατούρα που έφτιαξες στη συνέχεια λίγη σχέση έχει με αυτά που πιστεύω.



Costas said:


> Πού καταλήγουμε συγκεκριμένα, δηλαδή; Στο να τους φυλακώσουμε όλους για εγκλήματα σκέψης, γνώμης ή λόγου, είτε πάλι να αφήσουμε τον Μπρέιβικ ελεύθερο διαχέοντας την ενοχή του σε ολόκληρη την κοινωνία;



Πώς οτιδήποτε είπα είχε κάποια σχέση με εγκλήματα σκέψης, γνώμης και λόγου για τα οποία πρέπει μάλιστα κανείς να φυλακίζεται; Και από πού κι ως πού επειδή δε βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως νόημα στο να καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο ο Μπρέιβικ σημαίνει πως θέλω να αφεθεί ελεύθερος; Έλεος.

@SBE: Η φυσική εξόντωση των αντιπάλων (Εβραίων, κομουνιστών, ομοφυλόφιλων, τσιγγάνων, μεταναστών) είναι συστατικό στοιχείο του ναζισμού, όχι τυχαία τρέλα κάποιου κακού ερμηνευτή του. Φυσικά και δεν δολοφονούν όλοι οι ναζιστές. Εξάλλου ο ίδιος ο Χίτλερ μπορεί προσωπικά να μην είχε φάει κανέναν (δεν το ξέρω, θα μπορούσε πάντως να ισχύει).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Είμαι κατά της καταστολής γενικά, ως τρόπου αντιμετώπισης κοινωνικών προβλημάτων. Αν δεν θέλεις ναζιστές που σκοτώνουν, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι κατά του ναζισμού, αν δεν θέλεις ληστές, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για την οικονομική ανισότητα, αν δε θέλεις βιαστές, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για την ισότητα των φύλων και πάει λέγοντας. Η διαφορά μου με άλλους είναι απλώς ότι όλα αυτά δεν τα βλέπω ως τυχαία «προβλήματα», αλλά ως απόρροια κοινωνικών συστημάτων εκμετάλλευσης.



Η διαφορά σου με τους άλλους; Δηλαδή νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει γονίδιο του ληστή; Η διαφορά σου με τους άλλους είναι ότι απλοποιείς τα πράγματα. Φυσικά και τα περισσότερα εγκλήματα έχουν σαν αρχή την κοινωνία, αλλά εν πρώτοις δεν γίνεται να έχεις αγγελικές κοινωνίες και κατά δεύτερο λόγο υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που δεν είναι καθόλου στο χέρι καμμιάς κοινωνίας.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους ψυχοπαθείς, για τους οποίους η κοινωνία μεν ευθύνεται εν μέρει για την κατάστασή τους, αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά, έχεις την οικογένεια. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένας τρόπος να διασφαλίσεις ότι όλοι οι γονείς θα μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά τους έτσι ώστε να μην είναι βλαμμένα ή να μην καταλήξουν εγκληματίες. Μπορείς να λάβεις μέτρα, όμως τα προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν ΠΑΝΤΑ.

Είναι εύκολο να πεις γενικά κι αόριστα ότι φταίει η κοινωνία για την σφαγή στο Columbine. Με ποιες αλλαγές όμως στις κοινωνικές δομές θα αποτρεπόταν; Μάλλον με καμμιά αλλαγή. Δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις τα παιδιά να κάνουν παρέα με κάποιους ή να θέλουν να απομονώνονται ούτε είναι πάντα κοινωνικοί οι λόγοι που κάποιοι διαλέγουν το άλφα ή το βήτα. Μερικά πράγματα απλά είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα. Και ο χαρακτήρας διαμορφώνεται με πλήθος περιβαλλοντικών παραμέτρων που μπορεί να είναι και όλες θετικές.

Η εξέλιξη της προσωπικότητας ενός ανθρώπου είναι χαοτικό φαινόμενο και όχι κάτι που λύνεται εύκολα με απλές αλλαγές στις ανισότητες και τις κοινωνικές δομές. Αυτά είναι εύκολες απαντήσεις που δεν απαντάνε σε κανένα πρόβλημα, γιατί άλλωστε είναι πράγματα που για να αποδειχθούν θέλει να γυρίσει ο κόσμος ανάποδα. Κι έτσι αυτός που τα λέει δεν αισθάνεται το βάρος της απόδειξης να πέφτει πάνω του.

Ούτε μια αταξική κοινωνία μπορεί να συνυπάρξει σε αρμονία, γιατί πολύ απλά ο κόσμος ο ίδιος δεν είναι ίσος. Κι αν υπάρχουν άτομα που συμβιβάζονται, η φύση του ανθρώπου, εξελικτικά, είναι να θέλει το καλύτερο δυνατό. Κανείς δεν θα θεωρεί δίκαιο να μένει στον βάλτο όταν ο άλλος μένει στο δάσος με θέα όλον τον νομό. Και πώς θα διαλέξουν ποιοι θα μένουν εκεί και ποιοι σε χειρότερα μέρη; Πώς θα διαλέξουν ποιοι θα κάνουν τις χάι δουλειές και ποιοι τις λόου; Και μην πεις με rota γιατί θα βαρέσω ένεση. Δεν είμαστε στον 19ο αιώνα ούτε μένουμε σε χωριά των 100 ατόμων.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

anef said:


> [...] αν δε θέλεις βιαστές, μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για την ισότητα των φύλων [...].



Τι δηλαδή;


----------



## anef (Aug 31, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τι δηλαδή;



Να μη θυματοποιείς, ας πούμε, ως κρατικός φορέας τις οροθετικές εκδιδόμενες γυναίκες -συχνά θύματα τράφικινγκ- δήθεν για να προστατέψεις τους αξιοσέβαστους οικογενειάρχες πελάτες τους που το'ριξαν έξω. Να μην παρουσιάζεις και να μη χρησιμοποιείς τη γυναίκα ως αντικείμενο κατανάλωσης. 
Να καταδικάζεις το βιαστή σε θάνατο, αλλά να εκπέμπεις ταυτόχρονα το μήνυμα ότι η γυναίκα είναι σκουπίδι δεν έχει πολύ νόημα, δε συμφωνείς;

Γιατί όμως απομονώνεις αυτή την περίπτωση; Τι θέλεις να πεις με το ερώτημά σου;


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

Απομόνωσα αυτή την περίπτωση επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω συγκεκριμένα. Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τις γενικούρες που έχουν την τάση περισσότερο να θολώνουν τα πράγματα παρά να ξεκαθαρίζουν τι λέει και τι εννοεί ο καθένας.

Εν προκειμένω, πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνονταν αυτά τα πράγματα που λες παραπάνω (να μην θυματοποιούνται οι οροθετικές γυναίκες, να μην παρουσιάζονται οι γυναίκες ως αντικείμενα κατανάλωσης κλπ), θα έπαυαν να υπάρχουν βιαστές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Όταν λέμε "να μην παρουσιάζονται οι γυναίκες ως αντικείμενα κατανάλωσης", με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο το κάνει αυτό το κράτος; Πολύ γενικούρα. Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει το κράτος για όλα αυτά, είναι καλύτερο σύστημα παιδείας. Όλα τα άλλα είναι γενικότητες.

Και βιαστές δεν θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν ποτέ. Μπορείς βέβαια να αρχίσεις να απαγορεύεις διάφορα πράγματα, όπως θρησκείες, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι αρχίζεις να απαγορεύεις. Πολλές φορές θρησκευτικά πιστεύω ευθύνονται για βιασμούς. Εξάλλου η επιστήμη δεν έχει καταλήξει στους ακριβείς παράγοντες της σεξουαλικής βίας. Υπάρχουν όμως σίγουρα ΚΑΙ γονιδιακοί λόγοι, που έχουν αταβιστικά υπόβαθρα (άσκηση εξουσίας, φέρ' ειπείν).


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2012)

Και άιντε πάμε πάλι.

Ότι η συζήτηση απο'δω και πέρα θα'ναι μόνο γενικολογία -πολιτική ή μη- το καταλαβαίνετε όλοι, έτσι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Και άιντε πάμε πάλι.
> 
> Ότι η συζήτηση απο'δω και πέρα θα'ναι μόνο γενικολογία -πολιτική ή μη- το καταλαβαίνετε όλοι, έτσι;



Κοίτα, το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι λυμένο, κατά την γνώμη μου. Υπάρχει ένα 99,95% του πληθυσμού που μπορεί και επιβάλλεται στα αταβιστικά του ένστικτα, μέσω του πολιτισμού, και ένα υπαρκτό υπόλοιπο, σύμφωνο με την στατιστική, που δεν μπορεί να επιβληθεί τόσο καλά και φτάνει το σημείο που τα χάνει. Παίζουν ρόλο και κοινωνικοί παράγοντες σ' αυτό, αλλά υπάρχει ήδη ισχυρή προδιάθεση. Φυσικά και ο πολιτισμός κερδίζει. Κερδίζει στο 99.95% του πληθυσμού. Αυτό είναι θρίαμβος.

Η συζήτηση από την αρχή ήταν γενικόλογη και πολιτική. Νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2012)

Κι αυτό που λες είναι λιγότερο γενικόλογο επειδή...;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Κι αυτό που λες είναι λιγότερο γενικόλογο επειδή...;



Επειδή αναφέρω ποσοστά. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι εν δυνάμει υποχείρια των ενστίκτων τους, αλλά ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας τα υποτάσσει. Υπάρχει μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, που δεν τα καταφέρνει να υποτάξει τα εκατομμύρια χρόνια εξέλιξης. Είναι στατιστικά αδύνατον να το εξαφανίσεις αυτό το ποσοστό. Πού είναι η γενικολογία σ' αυτό; Μιλάω πολύ συγκεκριμένα για σεξουαλική βία. Ο πολιτισμός μας έχει ήδη καταφέρει να καταστείλει τα κύρια αίτιά της. Μιλάω για πολύ συγκεκριμένο παράγοντα.

Αν θες, μπορούμε να πιάσουμε ιστορικά παραδείγματα. Το έκανα και πιο πίσω στην συζήτηση.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2012)

Ποιανού πληθυσμού και ποιανού πολιτισμού; Αυτό προϋποθέτει μία ομοιογένεια δείγματος. Πέραν τούτου, αν αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα σε σεξουαλική βία, θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι οι μελέτες αφορούν περιπτώσεις και ποσοστά που έχουν αναφερθεί, και τα μη δηλωμένα περιστατικά σεξουαλικής βίας είναι κατά κανόνα πολύ περισσότερα. Που έχει καταστείλει ο πολιτισμός μας (ποιανών μας, αλήθεια;)) την σεξουαλική βία στην Αφρική ή στην Κεντρική Αμερική (απλά ως παράδειγμα); 

Συν τ' ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις τι συνιστά σεξουαλική βία ή παρενόχληση, που στον σύγχρονο πολιτισμό (μας) δεν είναι πλέον καθόλου ξεκάθαρο.

Για πες κανένα παράδειγμα, έχει ενδιαφέρον. Άσχετο τελείως με το υπόλοιπο θέμα βέβαια, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2012)

anef said:


> Η διαφορά μου με άλλους είναι απλώς ότι όλα αυτά δεν τα βλέπω ως τυχαία «προβλήματα», αλλά ως απόρροια κοινωνικών συστημάτων εκμετάλλευσης.





Hellegennes said:


> Η διαφορά σου με τους άλλους; Δηλαδή νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει γονίδιο του ληστή;


Γονίδιο του ληστή ίσως να μην υπάρχει, αλλά τα γονίδια παίζουν ρόλο στη συμπεριφορά, και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο μάλιστα. Φυσικά και το περιβάλλον παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, αλλά δεν είναι η μόνη παράμετρος. 

Μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε ένα περιβάλλον που να μην ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη εγκλήματος (το αν αυτό το περιβάλλον θα λέγεται αταξική κοινωνία ή κάπως αλλιώς δεν έχει σημασία αυτή τη στιγμή), αλλά εκτός κι αν τροποποιήσουμε γενετικά όλο το ανθρώπινο είδος, δεν θα εξαλείψουμε το έγκλημα μόνο με περιβαλλοντικές αλλαγές.

Το παραδέχτηκε και η anef άλλωστε:


anef said:


> σε μια αταξική κοινωνία πιστεύω ότι το έγκλημα θα ήταν πολύ περιορισμένο, δεν θα είχε τόσους λόγους να υπάρχει, δεν μπορώ όμως να αποκλείσω την εμφάνισή του.





Costas said:


> Δηλαδή η ισόβια κάθειρξη δεν είναι _τιμωρία_ κάποιου _ατόμου_;


Στην ουσία ναι, είναι τιμωρία. Για μένα όμως έχει σημασία η πρόθεση με την οποία επιβάλλεται. Σε κλείνω μέσα για να υποφέρεις (ενδεχομένως και για παραδειγματισμό και αποθάρρυνση άλλων εγκληματιών); Ή σε κλείνω μέσα απλώς και μόνο επειδή αν είσαι έξω κρίνω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να εγκληματίσεις ξανά και δεν έχω άλλον τρόπο να σε ελέγξω και να το αποτρέψω;

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, εγώ το λέω "τιμωρία", για να το διακρίνω από την "ποινή". Δηλαδή όταν λέω "τιμωρία" εννοώ κάτι που κάνουμε σε κάποιον για να υποφέρει επειδή έκανε κάτι άλλο που εμείς θεωρούμε κακό, ενώ όταν λέω "ποινή" εννοώ κάτι που κάνουμε σε κάποιον για να τον εμποδίσουμε να ξανακάνει το κακό που έκανε (μέσα σε αυτό είναι και η αναμόρφωση, όταν είναι εφικτή βέβαια).

Μπορεί αυτή η διάκριση να είναι και λάθος. Εγώ πάντως έτσι το εννοούσα, δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους.

Άνοιξα το Μπαμπινιώτη και λέει "1. ποινή που επιβάλλεται σε κάποιον ο οποίος διέπραξε αξιόποινη πράξη, 2. η ταλαιπωρία ή ο καταναγκασμός που επιβάλλεται για σφάλμα". Το 1 μας λέει ότι τιμωρία είναι συνώνυμο του "ποινή" (όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σάλτσες και μπορούσε να τα παραλείψει) το 2 όμως μας λέει κάτι παραπάνω, "ταλαιπωρία ή καταναγκασμός". Εγώ (κακώς μάλλον; ίσως) όταν λέω τιμωρία ενννοώ την επιβεβλημένη ταλαιπωρία (που ε΄χει σκοπό να τον κάνει να υποφέρει), ενώ όταν λέω ποινή εννοώ τον οποιονδήποτε επιβεβλημένο καταναγκασμό (που μπορεί να έχει άλλους σκοπούς, π.χ. αποτρεπτικό).

EDIT: κάτι ακόμη που ήθελα να πω, κάτι γενικό ως προς την κουβέντα.

Γιατί τόσο πολλοί ενοχλούνται από το γεγονός ότι η συζήτηση επαναλαμβάνεται, ή κάνει κύκλους, ή γίνεται πολιτική, ή είναι γενικόλογη, ή είναι υποκειμενική, ή ή ή; Κουβέντα κάνουμε, όχι συνάντηση κορυφής. Κάποιοι μπαίνουν στην κουβέντα αργότερα, και ίσως ξαναπούν τα ίδια. Κάποιοι ίσως θέλουν να δώσουν έμφαση σε κάτι. Κάποιοι θα δώσουν πολιτική διάσταση. Κάποιοι θα μιλήσουν γενικά, κάποιοι ειδικά.

Οσο η κουβέντα δεν εκτροχιάζεται και δεν ανεβάζει εντάσεις, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Όποιος δεν θέλει δεν συμμετέχει. Έτσι απλά. Τι τον πειράζει αν άλλοι θέλουν να συμμετέχουν;


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι εν δυνάμει υποχείρια των ενστίκτων τους, αλλά ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας τα υποτάσσει. Υπάρχει μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, που δεν τα καταφέρνει να υποτάξει τα εκατομμύρια χρόνια εξέλιξης.



Δεν είναι της παρούσης, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω και στο σκέλος ότι ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας υποτάσσει τα ένστικτά μας, και στο υποδηλούμενο σκέλος ότι η εξελικτική μας ιστορία είναι μια ιστορία σεξουαλικής βίας. Δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το δεύτερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Ποιανού πληθυσμού και ποιανού πολιτισμού; Αυτό προϋποθέτει μία ομοιογένεια δείγματος. Πέραν τούτου, αν αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα σε σεξουαλική βία, θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι οι μελέτες αφορούν περιπτώσεις και ποσοστά που έχουν αναφερθεί, και τα μη δηλωμένα περιστατικά σεξουαλικής βίας είναι κατά κανόνα πολύ περισσότερα. Που έχει καταστείλει ο πολιτισμός μας (ποιανών μας, αλήθεια;)) την σεξουαλική βία στην Αφρική ή στην Κεντρική Αμερική (απλά ως παράδειγμα);
> 
> Συν τ' ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις τι συνιστά σεξουαλική βία ή παρενόχληση, που στον σύγχρονο πολιτισμό (μας) δεν είναι πλέον καθόλου ξεκάθαρο.
> 
> Για πες κανένα παράδειγμα, έχει ενδιαφέρον. Άσχετο τελείως με το υπόλοιπο θέμα βέβαια, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι...



Βεβαίως. Απλά δώσε μου χρόνο, γιατί δεν θέλω να γράψω μια προχειρότητα "για να ξεμπερδέψω". Προς το παρόν αναφέρομαι στην Ελλάδα, που έχουμε άμεσο μέτρο σύγκρισης, που δεν χώνεται ιδιαίτερα σε διεθνή ζητήματα και δεν συμμετείχε στην αποικιοκρατία. Στην Ελλάδα λοιπόν, ο μέσος όρος βιασμών είναι 250 τον χρόνο (απόπειρες και πράξεις). Ας πούμε ότι είναι στην πραγματικότητα διπλάσιος ο αριθμός και ας ορίσουμε την γενιά στα 30 χρόνια. Αυτό μάς κάνει 15000 βιασμούς. Υπάρχει βέβαια το πρόβλημα με τα άτομα που κάνουν πολλαπλούς βιασμούς, όπως και με τους ομαδικούς βιασμούς, αλλά επειδή δεν έχουμε στατιστικά γι' αυτά, αφήνω το νούμερο ως έχει (άλλωστε είναι μέσος όρος και χοντρική εκτίμηση). Αυτό μας κάνει 0,15%, που είναι πάλι ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, σε σχέση με το τι συμβαίνει στην φύση (π.χ. σε κάποια είδη πάπιας ο βιασμός πλησιάζει τόσο πολύ το 100% που τα θηλυκά έχουν αναπτύξει γεννητικά όργανα-παγίδες, για να αποφεύγουν τον βιασμό!). Ακόμη και το 99.85% δεν μπορείς να μην παραδεχτείς ότι είναι θρίαμβος του πολιτισμού εναντίον της αγριότητας της φυσικής πραγματικότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

Η θανατική ποινή (ή η ισόβια κάθειρξη, ανάλογα με τα γούστα του καθενός) θα μπορούσε, επίσης, να χρησιμοποιείται για όσους χρησιμοποιούν στατιστικά στοιχεία για ν' αποδείξουν αλλαντάλλων...

Ελληνάρας vs Ντόναλντ Ντακ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεν είναι της παρούσης, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω και στο σκέλος ότι ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας υποτάσσει τα ένστικτά μας, και στο υποδηλούμενο σκέλος ότι η εξελικτική μας ιστορία είναι μια ιστορία σεξουαλικής βίας. Δεν πιστεύω ότι ισχύει ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το δεύτερο.



Ίσως δεν υπολογίζεις το γεγονός ότι οι αρχαίες κοινωνίες ήθελαν την γυναίκα να υποτάσσεται κι έτσι να μην μοιάζει με βιασμό κάτι που σήμερα θα το θεωρούσαμε 100% βιασμό. Όταν ακόμη και η ίδια η γυναίκα έχει πιστέψει ότι οφείλει να υποτάσσεται στα θέλω του άντρα της, χάνουμε λιγάκι τον μπούσουλα σχετικά με το τι είναι βιασμός και τι όχι. Για μένα είναι βιασμός, ακόμα και όταν η γυναίκα κάθεται οικειοθελώς, μόνο και μόνο επειδή "οφείλει" και "είναι υποχρεωμένη".

Αν δεν σου αρέσει η λέξη "υποτάσσει", τότε "καταστέλλει" ή "υποστέλλει".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η θανατική ποινή (ή η ισόβια κάθειρξη, ανάλογα με τα γούστα του καθενός) θα μπορούσε, επίσης, να χρησιμοποιείται για όσους χρησιμοποιούν στατιστικά στοιχεία για ν' αποδείξουν αλλαντάλλων...
> 
> Ελληνάρας vs Ντόναλντ Ντακ!




Επειδή προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, χρειάζεται να ξανατονίσω ότι το παραπάνω είναι μια χοντρική εκτίμηση βάσει των καταγεγραμμένων βιασμών από την αστυνομία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επειδή προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, χρειάζεται να ξανατονίσω ότι το παραπάνω είναι μια χοντρική εκτίμηση βάσει των καταγεγραμμένων βιασμών από την αστυνομία;


Το κατάλαβα. Η βασική ένστασή μου δεν ήταν γιά αυτό, φυσικά!


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό μας κάνει 0,15%, που είναι πάλι ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό, σε σχέση με το τι συμβαίνει στην φύση (π.χ. σε κάποια είδη πάπιας ο βιασμός πλησιάζει τόσο πολύ το 100% που τα θηλυκά έχουν αναπτύξει γεννητικά όργανα-παγίδες, για να αποφεύγουν τον βιασμό!). Ακόμη και το 99.85% δεν μπορείς να μην παραδεχτείς ότι είναι θρίαμβος του πολιτισμού εναντίον της αγριότητας της φυσικής πραγματικότητας.



Και στα αλογάκια της Παναγίτσας, κατά τη σεξουαλική πράξη, το θηλυκό αποκεφαλίζει το αρσενικό και το τρώει. Ε και; Αν ακολουθήσω το σκεπτικό σου, θα μπορούσα να ισχυριστώ ότι το γεγονός ότι ελάχιστες γυναίκες αποκεφαλίζουν τους άντρες τους είναι ένα θαύμα του τεχνητού πολιτισμού.

Για να έχει νόημα η οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στον υποτιθέμενο τρόπο με τον οποίον ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός υποτάσσει τα ένστικτά μας, προτού φτάσουμε σε συγκρίσεις με πάπιες και έντομα, πρέπει να εξετάσουμε πράγματα πολύ κοντινότερα, όπως: α. το ιστορικό μας παρελθόν, β. το πρόσφατο εξελικτικό μας παρελθόν, γ. τον τρόπο ζωής στις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, και δ. τον τρόπο ζωής των στενότερων συγγενών μας στο ζωικό βασίλειο (κατά σειρά: χιμπαντζήδες, γορίλλες, ουραγκοτάγκοι, γίββονες, και ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς μέχρι να φτάσουμε στις πάπιες.)

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι συγκρίσεις με πτηνά είναι εξορισμού άσχετες. Ίσα ίσα, το σύστημα ζευγαρώματος ορισμένων πτηνών που ζουν σε αποικίες (μονογαμικοί δεσμοί αρσενικού-θηλυκού συν μπόλικη μοιχεία) μοιάζει αρκετά με το δικό μας. Αλλά οι συγκρίσεις γενικά θέλουν προσοχή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι ίσως η παιδεία μπορεί να βοηθήσει την αποφυγή κάποιων βιασμών (του στυλ όχι σημαίνει όχι), η κοινωνική φροντίδα μπορεί να προλάβει κάποιους βιαστές με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα πριν δράσουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να προλάβεις όλους τους βιασμούς.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ξεκινάς με λάθος βάσεις, κι ότι αν προχωρήσεις σε διεθνείς συγκρίσεις πάλι λάθος θα βγεις. Αναφέρεσαι σε αφαιρετικούς όρους (φύση και πολιτισμός), υποστηρίζοντας την ανωτερότητα του ενός έναντι του άλλου βάσει πλασματικών στατιστικών, τις οποίες στη μία ανάρτηση τις αναφέρεις ως απόλυτες, και στην άλλη ως ανακριβείς επικαλούμενος απουσία τυποποιημένου στατιστικού δείγματος. Άρα, και στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων πάλι υποθετικά ή κατά προσέγγιση το πάμε. Οπότε η απολυτότητα των αριθμών δεν ισχύει. Και αν δεν ισχύει η απολυτότητα, δεν ξέρω που στηρίζεται ο «θρίαμβος», πόσο μάλλον από τη στιγμή που ακόμη και με αφαιρετικούς όρους να μιλήσουμε, το να συγκρίνεις τις πάπιες με τους ανθρώπους είναι εξ ορισμού άκυρο από όποια οντολογική συνιστώσα και να το πιάσεις.

Δεύτερον, δεν μπορούν αυτοί οι συλλογισμοί να λειτουργήσουν με απόλυτα νούμερα αν δεν ορίσεις επακριβώς τι συνιστά σεξουαλική βία –τα οποία νούμερα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δίνουν μία επίπλαστη εικόνα, δεν περιγράφουν τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει με κοινωνικούς όρους . Ακόμη κι αν επικεντρωθούμε στους βιασμούς, που είναι απλά μία έκφανση της σεξουαλικής βίας, και όχι η μόνη σεξουαλική βία που υπάρχει, για να μιλήσεις με απόλυτα νούμερα θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς σε συγκεκριμένες τυπολογίες. Τα θύματα του trafficking μετράνε ως βιασμοί; Ο εξαναγκασμός ή η εξώθηση σε πορνεία μετράει ως βιασμός; Η δημιουργία νοοτροπιών που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε σεξουαλικά εγκλήματα ή η χυδαία υποβάθμιση και προσβολή του γενετήσιου φύλου μετράνε ως σεξουαλική βία; Και εν τέλει, οι επιθέσεις και παρενοχλήσεις ομοφυλοφίλων (τρανς ή μη) μπαίνουν κι αυτοί στα ποσοστά, ή μιλάμε μόνο για γυναίκες και παιδιά, επειδή στον ιδεαλιστικό μας κόσμο, η γυναίκα και τα παιδιά είναι γνήσια θύματα ενώ οι αδερφάρες πηγαίνανε γυρεύοντας;

Επειδή υπάρχει γενικότερα η τάση να προσεγγίζονται καθαρά κοινωνικά θέματα με «θετικιστική» νοοτροπία, στις περισσότερες -μην πω πρακτικά όλες- τις περιπτώσεις ο θετικισμός δεν υποκρύπτει παρά έναν ιδεαλισμό που επενδύνεται με νούμερα με σκοπό να παρουσιαστεί πιο επιστημονικοφανής. Δεν ξέρω όμως τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τον ιδεαλισμό της μίας μεριάς νόμο της φύσης, ενώ της άλλης είναι αντιεπιστημονικός και ανεδαφικός. 

Τέλος, για την ανεπάρκεια του θετικισμού στο πεδίο της κοινωνιολογίας θα σε παραπέμψω σε αυτή την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση (η οποία, πως έρχονται μερικές φορές τα πράγματα, ξεκίνησε με αφορμή ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την σεξουαλική παρενόχληση στη Γαλλία).


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Επειδή έχουμε ξεφύγει κάπως από το θέμα μας (αλλά δεν πειράζει), επειδή πέρασε ασχολίαστο κάτι συναφές με το παρακάτω (αλλά δεν πειράζει), επειδή βαριόμουν να βρω παρόμοιες ανακαλύψεις στην επιστημονική φαντασία και τη φιλολογία για τη θανατική ποινή, ιδού το αναιρετήριο:


Ανακαλύφθηκε το αναιρετήρι (προσωρινή ονομασία). Για την ακρίβεια, ολοκληρώθηκε η μελέτη και ανάπτυξη πριν από τρία χρόνια και από τότε γίνονταν εντατικές μυστικές δοκιμές στη Βενεζουέλα και τη Ναμίμπια. Το αναιρετήρι καταγράφει εξάρσεις αρνητικών σκέψεων με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί να προβλέψει ποιος είναι έτοιμος να διαπράξει φόνο. Διαθέτει ένα κουμπί που, όταν το πατήσεις, κατακεραυνώνει με αρνητικά αντικύματα τον υποψήφιο δολοφόνο που έχει εντοπίσει. Αυτά τα αρνητικά αντικύματα είναι προς το παρόν τόσο ισχυρά που είτε σκοτώνουν το άτομο είτε το αφήνουν εντελώς παράλυτο. Οι χωροχρονικοί περιορισμοί δεν επιτρέπουν μεγάλη ευελιξία. Τα πειράματα έδειξαν ότι το αναιρετήρι μπορεί να προλάβει ένα φόνο που προσχεδιάζεται αλλά δεν δίνει αρκετό χρόνο για ένα φόνο που προκαλείται από τον πανικό της στιγμής (π.χ. όταν ένας ληστής σκοτώνει κάποιον που πάει να τον συλλάβει). Το μηχάνημα ειδοποιεί για κάποιον σύζυγο που σχεδιάζει το φόνο της γυναίκας του αλλά δεν δίνει επαρκή ειδοποίηση στην περίπτωση της γυναίκας που εν βρασμώ ψυχής σκοτώνει τον σύζυγο με το μεγάλο μαχαίρι της κουζίνας. Οι χωροχρονικοί περιορισμοί δεν δίνουν επίσης περιθώρια για έγκαιρη παρέμβαση των αρχών. Κατά τη διάρκεια των δοκιμών, σε όσες περιπτώσεις αγνοήθηκε η ειδοποίηση του αναιρετηριού, έγινε κανονικά ο φόνος ή οι φόνοι που είχε προβλέψει. Σε όσες περιπτώσεις πατήθηκε το κουμπί τα στοιχεία έδειξαν ότι σωστά είχε προβλέψει το μηχάνημα και αποσοβήθηκε κάποιος φόνος, με την εξαίρεση των ανθρωποκτονιών εν βρασμώ ψυχής που ο δολοφόνος κατακεραυνώθηκε δευτερόλεπτα μετά τη διάπραξη του εγκλήματος.

Οι κατασκευαστές του αναιρετηριού (προσωρινή ονομασία) αναφέρουν στη διαφημιστική μπροσούρα που στέλνουν στις διάφορες κυβερνήσεις ότι πιστεύουν πολύ και στον αποτρεπτικό ρόλο της συσκευής όταν θα έχει γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστή αφού οι δολοφόνοι, υποψήφιοι και μη, θα ξέρουν ότι δεν θα προλάβουν να χαρούν το έγκλημά τους, ακόμα και αν προλάβουν να το διαπράξουν. Αναμένεται ότι θα γίνουν πολυεπίπεδες συζητήσεις προτού τεθεί το μηχάνημα σε εφαρμογή από όποιες κυβερνήσεις αποφασίσουν να το υιοθετήσουν.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] επειδή βαριόμουν να βρω παρόμοιες ανακαλύψεις στην επιστημονική φαντασία [...]



Δεν διάβαζες Φίλιπ Ντικ μικρός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Και στα αλογάκια της Παναγίτσας, κατά τη σεξουαλική πράξη, το θηλυκό αποκεφαλίζει το αρσενικό και το τρώει. Ε και; Αν ακολουθήσω το σκεπτικό σου, θα μπορούσα να ισχυριστώ ότι το γεγονός ότι ελάχιστες γυναίκες αποκεφαλίζουν τους άντρες τους είναι ένα θαύμα του τεχνητού πολιτισμού.
> 
> Για να έχει νόημα η οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στον υποτιθέμενο τρόπο με τον οποίον ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός υποτάσσει τα ένστικτά μας, προτού φτάσουμε σε συγκρίσεις με πάπιες και έντομα, πρέπει να εξετάσουμε πράγματα πολύ κοντινότερα, όπως: α. το ιστορικό μας παρελθόν, β. το πρόσφατο εξελικτικό μας παρελθόν, γ. τον τρόπο ζωής στις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, και δ. τον τρόπο ζωής των στενότερων συγγενών μας στο ζωικό βασίλειο (κατά σειρά: χιμπαντζήδες, γορίλλες, ουραγκοτάγκοι, γίββονες, και ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς μέχρι να φτάσουμε στις πάπιες.)
> 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι συγκρίσεις με πτηνά είναι εξορισμού άσχετες. Ίσα ίσα, το σύστημα ζευγαρώματος ορισμένων πτηνών που ζουν σε αποικίες (μονογαμικοί δεσμοί αρσενικού-θηλυκού συν μπόλικη μοιχεία) μοιάζει αρκετά με το δικό μας. Αλλά οι συγκρίσεις γενικά θέλουν προσοχή.



Δεν έκανα σύγκριση, έδωσα παράδειγμα. Ούτε καν υπονόησα ότι ο ρυθμός βιασμών στους ανθρώπους ήταν κάποτε κοντά στο 100%. Παρακάτω, αν είδες, έκανα σύγκριση με παλιότερες εποχές. Φυσικά στατιστικά για παλιότερες εποχές δεν έχουμε κι εδώ κάνουμε γενική συζήτηση, δεν κάνουμε έρευνα. Αν θεωρείς ότι μια γενική ιδέα, όπως αυτή που εξέφρασα σχετικά με την γυναικεία συγκατάθεση σε παλιότερες εποχές, είναι τραβηγμένη, πες το. Διάλογο κάνουμε.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για να βάλω δύο πράγματα στην θέση τους, αυτό με τα αλογάκια της Παναγίας δεν ισχύει. Έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι αυτό ήταν απόρροια της παρατήρησης του είδους σε αιχμαλωσία. Στην φύση αυτό συμβαίνει πολύ σπάνια, τελικά. Εξάλλου η κατσαρίδα με το αλογάκι της Παναγίας είναι πιθανόν να έχουν εξελικτικά πολύ μεγαλύτερη διαφορά από ότι εμείς με την πάπια, οπότε ας μην πάμε τόσο μακριά.

Σχετικά με τον βιασμό σε άλλα πρωτεύοντα θηλαστικά, μπορείς να διαβάσεις αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (είναι αρκετά μεγάλο).


----------



## panadeli (Sep 1, 2012)

Η ένστασή μου εστιάζεται βασικά στο ότι παρουσιάζεις τον πολιτισμό να αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας (και μάλιστα να κερδίζει, καταστέλλοντας ή υποτάσσοντας τα ένστικτά μας). Υπάρχει όμως η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, την οποία ενστερνίζομαι κι εγώ, ότι η όλη διαμάχη περί nature versus nurture είναι άνευ αντικειμένου, πολύ απλά διότι τα δύο συνήθως _δεν_ έρχονται σε αντίθεση μεταξύ τους. Το περιβάλλον σπανίως αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας. Πολύ πιο συχνά την ενισχύει. Ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας, αντί να καταστέλλει τα αρχέγονα ένστικτά μας, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να αποτελεί _προέκτασή_ τους.

Και ο νόμος επιβεβαιώνεται για δεύτερη φορά στο ίδιο νήμα. Αλλά φταίνε κι άλλοι!


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2012)

Απαντάω στη Μελάνη όσον αφορά το γιατί ενοχλούνται κάποιοι που το νήμα πολιτικοποιείται. Απαντάω σε ό,τι με αφορά, βεβαίως, ίσως και χωρίς να με αφορά. Λοιπόν, δεν με ενοχλεί η πολιτικοποίηση όταν έχει σχέση με το συζητούμενο θέμα. Η συγκεκριμένη όμως πολιτικοποίηση που έκανε η anef για μένα δεν έχει σχέση. Έχει σχέση με την ποινή καθαυτή, όχι με τη θανατική ποινή. Ό,τι είπε ως κριτική, μπορεί να ειπωθεί και για τα ισόβια, και για τα μάξιμουμ είκοσι χρόνια, κοκ. Αντιθέτως, το μόνο πραγματικό επιχείρημά της εναντίον _συγκεκριμένα_ της θανατικής ήταν ο τελεσίδικος χαρακτήρας της. Καμιά αντίρρηση, το σέβομαι, αλλά δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την κριτική της. Το επιχείρημα του μη αντιστρεπτού της θαν. ποιν. το έχουν πει κι άλλοι από την αρχή της κουβέντας και είναι παγκοσμίως γνωστό και είναι φυσικά και σωστό, ποιος μπορεί να το αρνηθεί; αλλά δεν έχει καμία αναγκαία συνάφεια με το είδος πολιτικής κριτικής που άσκησε η anef. Με αυτή και μόνο την έννοια είπα ότι θεωρώ πως η πολιτικοποίηση του θέματος από την anef συσκοτίζει τη συζήτηση αντί να προσθέτει μια νέα έγκυρη διάσταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Η ένστασή μου εστιάζεται βασικά στο ότι παρουσιάζεις τον πολιτισμό να αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας (και μάλιστα να κερδίζει, καταστέλλοντας ή υποτάσσοντας τα ένστικτά μας). Υπάρχει όμως η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, την οποία ενστερνίζομαι κι εγώ, ότι η όλη διαμάχη περί nature versus nurture είναι άνευ αντικειμένου, πολύ απλά διότι τα δύο συνήθως _δεν_ έρχονται σε αντίθεση μεταξύ τους. Το περιβάλλον σπανίως αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας. Πολύ πιο συχνά την ενισχύει. Ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας, αντί να καταστέλλει τα αρχέγονα ένστικτά μας, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να αποτελεί _προέκτασή_ τους.



Μπορείς, αν θέλεις, να δώσεις κάποιο παράδειγμα πάνω σ' αυτό; Εγώ σαν παράδειγμα της νίκης του πολιτισμού δίνω την αλλαγή στην κοινωνική δομή που επιτρέπει την γυναίκα να επιλέγει πότε θα δώσει την συγκατάθεσή της, χωρίς να έχουμε έξαρση των βιασμών ή αποτυχία στην αφομοίωση της αλλαγής. Θεωρώ ότι η αλλαγή έγινε πολύ ομαλά, από το "άνοιξε τα πόδια σου, ήρθε ο άντρας" στο "σε ικετεύω, ας κάνουμε σεξ".
Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, η βία δεν εξαλείφθηκε. Ούτε η φανερή ούτε η κεκαλυμμένη. Αλλά σίγουρα σήμερα η κοινωνία μας είναι πιο πολιτισμένη, χωρίς να πολυσκάνε οι περισσότεροι άντρες, για κάτι που πρότερα ήταν δεδομένο.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά σίγουρα σήμερα η κοινωνία μας είναι πιο πολιτισμένη, χωρίς να πολυσκάνε οι περισσότεροι άντρες, για κάτι που πρότερα ήταν δεδομένο.



Πιο πολιτισμένη σε σχέση με _τι;_
Έχουμε την τάση να κρίνουμε τη θέση της γυναίκας σε σχέση με το πρόσφατο ιστορικό παρελθόν, που ήταν πράγματι ένα παρελθόν έντονων διακρίσεων εις βάρος της. Ισχύει όμως το ίδιο και για το _εξελικτικό_ μας παρελθόν, που δεν μετριέται σε λίγες χιλιάδες χρόνια, αλλά σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες και εκατομμύρια; Εδώ η απάντηση φαίνεται να είναι αρνητική. Οι πατριαρχικές κοινωνίες μάλλον αποτελούν ένα πολύ πρόσφατο φαινόμενο, γέννημα της αγροτικής επανάστασης. Αν όμως παρατηρήσουμε τις σύγχρονες _προαγροτικές_ κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, οι οποίες πιθανότατα αντανακλούν πολύ καλύτερα τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες του πρόσφατου εξελικτικού παρελθόντος, βλέπουμε ότι οι κοινωνίες αυτές _δεν_ είναι πατριαρχικές, και οι βιασμοί _δεν_ αποτελούν τον κανόνα. Σεξουαλική βία φυσικά υπάρχει, σε άλλες περισσότερο και σε άλλες λιγότερο, όπως και κάθε άλλη μορφή βίας. Αλλά στα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά τους, οι κοινωνίες αυτές μοιάζουν απροσδόκτητα πολύ με τις τεχνολογικά προηγμένες κοινωνίες του δυτικού κόσμου. Δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι οι γυναίκες βρίσκονταν, κατά το πρόσφατο εξελικτικό παρελθόν μας, στη δεινή θέση που περιγράφεις. Γενικότερα, δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι το εξελικτικό μας παρελθόν ήταν ένα παρελθόν έντονης βίας. Δεν είναι καν σίγουρο ότι ήταν ένα πιο βίαιο παρελθόν σε σχέση με τον σύγχρονο, "πολιτισμένο" τρόπο ζωής μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά έτσι όπως το θέτεις είναι σαν να λες "δεν ήταν". Επειδή δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχουμε δεδομένα, καλά θα κάνουμε να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη. Δεν έχει νόημα να λες "δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι ήταν έτσι" γιατί είναι εξίσου σίγουρο ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν ήταν γιουβέτσι. Μοιραία η σύγκριση θα γίνει με το πιο πρόσφατο παρελθόν για το οποίο έχουμε δεδομένα και με άλλα πρωτεύοντα. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο που λίνκαρα παραπάνω.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά έτσι όπως το θέτεις είναι σαν να λες "δεν ήταν". Επειδή δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχουμε δεδομένα, καλά θα κάνουμε να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη. Δεν έχει νόημα να λες "δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι ήταν έτσι" γιατί είναι εξίσου σίγουρο ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν ήταν γιουβέτσι.



Μα εννοείται ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για τίποτα. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε καθόλου δεδομένα. Και τα καλύτερα διαθέσιμα δεδομένα προέρχονται από τις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες κυνηγών-τροφοσυλλεκτών, οι οποίες βρίσκονται σε προαγροτικό επίπεδο, με τεχνολογία Λίθινης Εποχής, και πιστεύεται ότι αποτελούν ό,τι κοντινότερο διαθέτουμε στις κοινωνίες του πρόσφατου εξελικτικού παρελθόντος, δηλ. των τελευταίων δύο εκατομμυρίων ετών. Οι συγκρίσεις βέβαια και εδώ επισφαλείς είναι, αλλά λιγότερο επισφαλείς σε σχέση με αυτές που αναφέρεις αμέσως μετά: 



Hellegennes said:


> Μοιραία η σύγκριση θα γίνει με το πιο πρόσφατο παρελθόν για το οποίο έχουμε δεδομένα και με άλλα πρωτεύοντα. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο που λίνκαρα παραπάνω.



Αρχικά με μπέρδεψε λίγο η σύνταξη, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς: α. με το πρόσφατο, ιστορικό παρελθόν, και β. με άλλα πρωτεύοντα. Εδώ οι συγκρίσεις είναι αρκετά (quite) προβληματικές, για διαφορετικούς λόγους.

α. Το πρόσφατο ιστορικό μας παρελθόν είναι ήδη ένα παρελθόν με έντονες πολιτισμικές επιδράσεις, οπότε όσο νόημα έχει το επιχείρημα ότι η σεξουαλική βία αμβλύνθηκε από τον πολιτισμό, αλλά τόσο και ίσως περισσότερο νόημα έχει το επιχείρημα ότι η σεξουαλική βία _εντάθηκε_ από τον πολιτισμό. Με άλλα λόγια, αν θέλουμε να αναζητήσουμε τον αρχέγονο τρόπο συμπεριφοράς μας, πριν από την ανάπτυξη του πολιτισμού, τότε εξορισμού θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε τις συγκρίσεις με τις πολιτισμικές κοινωνίες του ιστορικού παρελθόντος, όπου η "φυσική" συμπεριφορά μας είχε ήδη υποστεί τις πλείστες όσες πολιτισμικές, θρησκευτικές κλπ επιδράσεις.

β. Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο πολύπλοκα. Τα συστήματα ζευγαρώματος των στενότερων συγγενών μας διαφέρουν πολύ μεταξύ τους, όπως και με το δικό μας. Οι χιμπαντζήδες ζουν σε ελευθεριακές κοινότητες, όπου τα θηλυκά ζευγαρώνουν με όλα τα αρσενικά. Οι γορίλλες ζουν σε χαρέμια. Οι γίββονες σχηματίζουν απόλυτα μονογαμικούς δεσμούς αρσενικού-θηλυκού. Με ποιο ακριβώς πρωτεύον να συγκριθούμε; 
Μια λογική απάντηση θα ήταν με τους χιμπαντζήδες, που είναι οι στενότεροι συγγενείς μας, αλλά και εκεί έχουμε ένα εντυπωσιακό δίλημμα: με ποιους χιμπαντζήδες; με τους βίαιους κοινούς χιμπαντζήδες ή με τους ειρηνικούς και σεξουλιάρηδες πυγμαίους χιμπαντζήδες (μπονόμπο); Πόσο μάλλον όταν οι πρώτοι συγγενεύουν εξίσου με εμάς όσο και οι δεύτεροι! Επίσης, οι συγκρίσεις με τους χιμπαντζήδες πάντοτε έχουν την αξία τους, αλλά ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για τη _σεξουαλική_ μας συμπεριφορά πρέπει να είμαστε διπλά επιφυλακτικοί, γιατί η σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά των χιμπατζήδων διαφέρει πολύ από τη δική μας.

Το άρθρο που μου παραπέμπεις θα το διαβάσω προσεκτικά μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο και καθαρό μυαλό. Κοιτάζοντας το διαγώνια είδα ότι αναφέρεται σε βίαιες επιθέσεις αρσενικών πρωτευόντων σε θηλυκά, καθώς και στις γνωστές έρευνες της Γκούνταλ για τη βία στους χιμπαντζήδες, τις οποίες τις γνωρίζω καλά. Η Γκούνταλ μάλιστα παρατήρησε ουσιαστικά μια μορφή οργανωμένου πολέμου: εχθροπραξίες ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικές ομάδες χιμπαντζήδων, όπου τα αρσενικά της μιας ομάδας έκαναν επιδρομή σε γειτονικες ομάδες, σκοτώνοντας τα αρσενικά και απαγάγοντας τα θηλυκά. 

Με τα πολλά φτάσαμε σε κάτι που μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε: 
Αν από τα παραπάνω θες να αντλήσουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι η εξέλιξη μας έχει προικοδοτήσει με βίαια ένστικτα, δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου. Προφανώς και μας έχει προικοδοτήσει με βίαια ένστικτα. Και μάλιστα τους άντρες περισσότερο απ' ό,τι τις γυναίκες.
Θα πρόσθετα όμως ότι μας έχει προικοδοτήσει και με ένστικτα _συνεργασίας,_ ένστικα που μας επιτρέπουν να χαλιναγωγήσουμε τις βίαιες τάσεις μας και να συγκροτήσουμε οργανωμένες κοινότητες. Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που εσύ ονομάζεις θρίαμβο του _πολιτισμού,_ τη χαλιναγώγηση δηλαδή των βίαιων ενστίκτων μας από την κοινωνία, εγώ δεν το αποδίδω στον πολιτισμό. Πιστεύω ότι αποτελούσε _εξαρχής_ μέρος της φύσης μας, και ήταν ακριβώς εκείνο το μέρος της φύσης μας που μας _επέτρεψε_ να συγκροτήσουμε κοινωνίες και να δημιουργήσουμε πολιτισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διαφωνώ λίγο με τη θαλιδομίδη, αλλά επειδή έχω δουλειές αλλού δεν γράφω άλλο.


Για τη θαλιδομίδη, χτεσινό στο BBC.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2012)

Η διαφωνία μου ήταν σε αυτό που έγραψες ότι είναι ανήθικη η χρήση του φαρμάκου για άλλους σκοπούς, ενώ ξέρουμε τι ζημιές προκαλεί στην εγκυμοσύνη. 
Γιατί να στερήσεις τη θεραπεία σε κάποιους που χρησιμοποιούν το φάρμακο, έχοντας επίγνωση των παρενεργειών; Η αρρώστια τους μπορεί να είναι τόσο σοβαρή που να είναι πρόθυμοι να ζήσουν με τις παρενέργειες και να μην κάνουν παιδιά μέχρι να τους πει το ΟΚ ο γιατρός τους; Η θαλιδομίδη έχει εγκριθεί στην ΕΕ για τη θεραπεία καρκινοπαθών. Η διαιώνιση του είδους δε νομίζω ότι είναι μεγάλη προτεραιότητα στην περίπτωσή τους. 

Να σου δώσω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα: ένα από τα αποτελεσματικότερα φάρμακα κατά της ακμής προκαλεί τερατογενέσεις. Για ρώτα όμως τη δεκαοχτάχρονη που είναι το πρόσωπο της παραμορφωμένο από την ακμή, και τρομάζει όποιος τη βλέπει, αν την απασχολεί το ότι δεν μπορεί να μείνει έγκυος όσο χρησιμοποιεί το φάρμακο. Ψάξε λίγο τα φάρμακα που έχεις στο σπίτι σου. Τα πιο πολλά λένε για συμβουλή γιατρού πριν τα πάρουν οι έγκυες, αλλά μερικά το λένε ξεκάθαρα: απαγορεύονται στην εγκυμοσύνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η διαφωνία μου ήταν σε αυτό που εγραψες ότι είναι ανήθικη η χρήση του φαρμάκου για άλλους σκοπούς,...


Επειδή, κατά βάση, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες πιο πάνω, ξαναδιάβασε προσεκτικά αυτό που είχα γράψει για να διαπιστώσεις ότι ποτέ δεν έγραψα αυτό που νομίζεις ότι κατάλαβες πως έγραψα. Είναι πασίγνωστο ότι πολλά φάρμακα γι' αλλού ξεκίνησαν κι αλλού αξιοποιήθηκαν, αλλά (και γι' αυτό τσιτάρισα και το Μπιμπισί) η εταιρεία δείχνει, ακόμη και τώρα, να μην καταλαβαίνει την καταστροφή που προκάλεσε. Εντάξει, υπάρχει η πάγια πολιτική και επιχειρηματική αρχή να μη ζητάμε συγγνώμη επειδή θα φανεί ότι αποδεχόμαστε την ενοχή μας, αλλά κάπου στο βάθος κρύβεται και μια σταγόνα αδιαφορία, ωχαδερφισμού, περιφρόνησης για τους hoi polloi. Ε, αυτό εννοούσα· τέτοιες πρακτικές δείχνουν ανθρώπους που ξύνονται στην γκλίτσα του τσοπάνη. Ανθρώπους που δεν θα διστάσουν να πάρουν «λελογισμένα ρίσκα» ακόμη και εκεί που, λόγω του αντικειμένου, δεν πρέπει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2012)

Προφανώς άλλο είχα καταλάβει ότι έλεγες. 
Από την άλλη, στην περίπτωση της θαλιδομίδης δεν μιλάμε για αμέλεια της εταιρείας. Όπως λέει και το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βίκι, τότε η ιατρική επιστήμη δεν πίστευε ότι τα φάρμακα που παίρνει μια έγκυος περνάνε και στο έμβρυο, οπότε οι έγκυες παίρνανε φάρμακα αβέρτα (κι ίσως ο λόγος που δεν έκαναν μια γενιά αρρώστους είναι ότι πολλές δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στα φάρμακα για κοινωνικοοικονομικούς λόγους). Οπότε τι συγγνώμη να ζητήσει κανείς για κάτι που οι ειδικοί λέγανε ότι δεν γίνεται; Επίσης, ακόμα δεν έχει λήξει το ζήτημα των αποζημιώσεων σε όλες τι χώρες, οπότε ακόμα πρέπει όλοι να προσέχουν τι λένε. 
Και για να το συνδέσουμε με τη συζήτηση, ακόμα κι αν η ευθύνη είναι της εταιρίας αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι κάποιο φυσικό πρόσωπο δεν θα την πληρώσει αν πάει κάτι στραβά για το νομικό πρόσωπο. Ο διευθυντής θα απολυθεί π.χ. αν δεν ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές των νομικών συμβούλων και η εταιρία ζημιωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

Καλησπέρα, καλό μήνα. Μήπως θα ήθελε κάποιος να κάνει την επόμενη σούμα;


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Η ένστασή μου εστιάζεται βασικά στο ότι παρουσιάζεις τον πολιτισμό να αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας (και μάλιστα να κερδίζει, καταστέλλοντας ή υποτάσσοντας τα ένστικτά μας). Υπάρχει όμως η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, την οποία ενστερνίζομαι κι εγώ, ότι η όλη διαμάχη περί nature versus nurture είναι άνευ αντικειμένου, πολύ απλά διότι τα δύο συνήθως _δεν_ έρχονται σε αντίθεση μεταξύ τους. Το περιβάλλον σπανίως αντιστρατεύεται τη φύση μας. Πολύ πιο συχνά την ενισχύει. Ο τεχνητός πολιτισμός μας, αντί να καταστέλλει τα αρχέγονα ένστικτά μας, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να αποτελεί _προέκτασή_ τους.





panadeli said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που εσύ ονομάζεις θρίαμβο του _πολιτισμού,_ τη χαλιναγώγηση δηλαδή των βίαιων ενστίκτων μας από την κοινωνία, εγώ δεν το αποδίδω στον πολιτισμό. Πιστεύω ότι αποτελούσε _εξαρχής_ μέρος της φύσης μας, και ήταν ακριβώς εκείνο το μέρος της φύσης μας που μας _επέτρεψε_ να συγκροτήσουμε κοινωνίες και να δημιουργήσουμε πολιτισμό.



Και από λογική άποψη, αυτή η προσέγγιση με πείθει περισσότερο. Γένεση εκ του μηδενός δεν υφίσταται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

Costas said:


> Γένεση εκ του μηδενός δεν υφίσταται.



Η κβαντομηχανική διαφωνεί.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2012)

Μέχρι νεοτέρας (πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά!)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Terry Williams’ death warrant for October 3 was signed by Gov. Corbett last week. Corbett is a Catholic Republican.
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...killing-two-men-who-sexually-abused-him-child

Μια περίπτωση θανατικής ποινής με όλα τα στοιχεία της κακοδικίας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

O Koρμπέτ δηλώνει Καθολικός (κακώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου). Και είναι από αυτούς που ακολουθούν τα διδάγματα της καθολικής εκκλησίας όταν τους βολεύει να κερδίσουν ψήφους (εκτρώσεις) και δεν τα ακολουθούν όταν μπορεί να τους χάσουν ψήφους (θανατική ποινή). 

Από την άλλη, βλέπω ότι αν ο κατάδικος είχε έναν σοβαρό δικηγόρο κι όχι το δικηγόρο που του όρισε το δικαστήριο μπορεί να είχε φάει 25 χρόνια και τώρα θα ήταν ελεύθερος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2012)

Με αφορμή το ποστ του Νίκελ παραπάνω, ήθελα να συνταχθώ κι εγώ με όσους είναι κάθετα και κατακόρυφα κατά της θανατικής ποινής. Ο λόγος, ουσιαστικά, είναι ένας: προτιμάω να ζει ο Μπρέιβικ στην νορβηγική φυλακή, παρά να εκτελεστεί έστω και ένας αθώος. 

Αν δείτε τα στατιστικά της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας, που αναφέρθηκαν κάπου, θα δείτε ότι περίπου το 75% των όσων εκτελούνται προέρχονται από τα πιο αδύναμα κοινωνικά στρώματα, και συνήθως δεν έχουν λεφτά να προσλάβουν καλό δικηγόρο, όπως γράφει η SBE παραπάνω. 

Συν τοις άλλοις, το να λέει μια κοινωνία ότι θεωρεί πως η ίδια έχει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει αν κάποιος θα πεθάνει, αυτομάτως νομιμοποιεί μια άλλη κοινωνία να κάνει το ίδιο - μόνο που στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, μπορεί να πεθάνει μια γυναίκα επειδή είναι μοιχαλίδα, ένας άντρας επειδή είναι γκέι, κλπ. Θέλω να πω, για μένα δεν υπάρχει «ναι υπό προϋποθέσεις», γιατί στις προϋποθέσεις θα υπάρχει πάντα υποκειμενική διάσταση - όπως ελέχθη και παραπάνω. Συμφωνώ και με την τοποθέτηση του Ντοκ εδώ.

Νομίζω επίσης ότι η χειρότερη τιμωρία είναι να είναι κανείς κλεισμένος σε ένα κελί 2 επί 3, χωρίς φως, για όλη του τη ζωή. Και ακόμα: βλέπω τη θανατική ποινή ως ένα είδος εκδίκησης. Μπορεί η εκδίκηση να φέρει πίσω τα θύματα του εκτελούμενου; Όχι. Μπορεί η θανατική ποινή να λειτουργήσει αποτρεπτικά; Όχι. Προσφέρει μόνο ηθική ικανοποίηση στους επιζώντες, πολύ αμφιβάλλω όμως αν η ηθική αυτή ικανοποίηση μπορεί στ' αλήθεια να λειτουργήσει επανορθωτικά σε ό,τι αφορά τη ζημιά που προκάλεσε ο εκτελούμενος. 

Τέλος, νομίζω πως η φυλάκιση δεν λειτουργεί σωφρονιστικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Περισσότερο λειτουργεί ως προστασία της κοινωνίας: βάζουμε τους Μπρέιβικ και τους Τζέφρι Ντάμερ κάπου όπου δεν μπορούν να κάνουν περισσότερη ζημιά στην κοινωνία. Ίσως η μελέτη της συμπεριφοράς τους να μας βοηθάει και να πιάνουμε γρηγορότερα τους μιμητές τους στο μέλλον - γιατί να τους εξαφανίσουμε δεν γίνεται, κάπου τα γράφει παραπάνω ο Κώστας. Θα μου πείτε, φρίκη, γιατί να μην τους εκτελέσουμε; Ε, γιατί μαζί τους θα εκτελούνται και οι Ρούμπιν Κάρτερ αυτού του κόσμου, και το τίμημα της κακοδικίας είναι θάνατος, και όχι είκοσι χρόνια στη φυλακή για κάτι που δεν έκανες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 14, 2012)

Ακριβώς έτσι. Σαφές, απλό και σύντομο.

Εξέφρασες τις σκέψεις μου καλύτερα κι από μένα την ίδια. 
Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Και για επιβεβαίωση των πιο πάνω, έριξα μια ματιά στο τι υπάρχει στο ιντερνέτιο για την υπόθεση που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ και έχουμε:
Δικηγόρο που τον όρισε το δικαστήριο, του οποίου η άδεια αφαιρέθηκε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα και του απαγορεύτηκε να εργάζεται σαν δικηγόρος- δηλαδή ο ορισμός της ανικανότητας. 
Ένορκους που δεν ενημερώθηκαν από το δικαστή πλήρως για τις επιπτώσεις της απόφασης τους (και λέει δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η ενημέρωση των ενόρκων στην Πεννσυλβανία, νόμιμο δηλαδή, αλλά όχι καλό). 
Ο δράστης ήταν ανήλικος (17 και κάτι) αλλά δικάστηκε σαν ενήλικος. 
Ο συνεργός του δράστη δέχτηκε να καταθέσει εναντίον του με την υπόσχεση ελαφρύτερης ποινής και κατέθεσε ότι σκοπός του εγκλήματος ήταν η ληστεία (προσωπική άποψη: σε περιπτώσεις θανατικής ποινής θα έπρεπε να μην επιτρέπονται τέτοια κόλπα, τι απόδοση δικαιοσύνης είναι αυτή; Ο άλλος δηλαδή είναι μπουμπούκι και τη γλυτώνει; )

Και:
Το θύμα βίαζε και κακοποιούσε συστηματικά τον δράστη από τότε που αυτός ήταν 13 ετών, και την παραμονή της δολοφονίας είχε συμβεί μία από τα ίδια. 
Υπάρχουν μάρτυρες που επιβεβαιώνουν ότι το θύμα, που ήταν κληρικός, έκανε το ίδιο και με άλλα παιδιά, αν και είναι δευτερογενείς οι πληροφορίες (δηλαδή δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κάποιο από αυτά τα παιδιά, μόνο τρίτοι που λένε ότι είδαν ή άκουσαν κάτι). 
Ο δράστης ήταν θύμα κακοποίησης και από τους γονείς του και από άλλους. 
Ο τρόπος που έγινε η δολοφονία παραπέμπει όχι σε ληστεία αλλά σε έγκλημα προσωπικής εκδίκησης (βλ. και την πρόσφατη περίπτωση της Τουρκάλας που σκότωσε το βιαστή της με δέκα σφαίρες στα γεννητικά όργανα και μετά τον αποκεφάλισε). 
Πέντε ένορκοι έχουν δηλώσει γραπτώς ότι αν ήξεραν για την κακοποίηση θα τη θεωρούσαν ελαφρυντικό. 

Εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία με τους Αμερικανούς πάντως: έχουν ένα σωρό οργανώσεις κατά της θανατικής ποινής οι οποίες μετά την καταδίκη ψάχνουν και βρίσκουν λάθη και ελαφρυντικά. Γιατί αυτές οι οργανώσεις δεν αναλαμβάνουν κάποιες από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ΠΡΙΝ την καταδίκη, ώστε να γίνει το ψάξιμο πριν; Το ξέρω ότι δε γίνεται για όλες και ότι είναι πιο δημοσιοσχεσίτικο έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ένορκους που δεν ενημερώθηκαν από το δικαστή πλήρως για τις επιπτώσεις της απόφασης τους (και λέει δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η ενημέρωση των ενόρκων στην Πεννσυλβανία, νόμιμο δηλαδή, αλλά όχι καλό).


Αυτό είναι πολύ, πολύ, ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη συζήτηση, και είναι ένας από τους λόγους που προσωπικά είμαι κατά της καταδίκης με τελεσίδικο χαρακτήρα. Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής (τα όσα λέω αφορούν μόνο τις ΗΠΑ): ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που ο δικαστής δικαιούται να ενημερώσει τους ενόρκους, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες για το πώς γίνεται αυτό. Με δυο λόγια, χρησιμοποιούνται προκαθορισμένες οδηγίες, και ο δικαστής δεν δικαιούται να αποκλίνει από αυτές - στις περιπτώσεις που αποκλίνει, η απόφαση συνήθως ανατρέπεται στο εφετείο, ακόμα και εάν οι οδηγίες ήταν σωστές. Αυτό γίνεται για να μην υπάρξει επιρροή στους ενόρκους. 

Βέβαια, το πρόβλημα που γεννιέται είναι το εξής: το jury of one's *peers* που αποφασίζει για την τύχη του κατηγορούμενου αποτελείται από μέλη των εγγεγραμμένων ψηφοφόρων. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία δεν είναι απόφοιτοι της νομικής. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τις οδηγίες του δικαστή, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν το νόμο, και μελέτες που έχουν γίνει δείχνουν ότι επηρεάζονται από ένα σωρό παράγοντες που καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με το γράμμα του νόμου, και αποφασίζουν με γνώμονα άλλα κριτήρια - όπως το γενικό περί δικαίου αίσθημα που έχει ο καθένας από μας.

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που όπως δηλώνουν οι ένορκοι τώρα, αν γνώριζαν ότι και τα δύο θύματα του Williams τον είχαν κακοποιήσει, δεν θα τον είχαν καταδικάσει σε θάνατο. Το τραγικό του θέματος τώρα είναι ότι για να μετατραπεί η ποινή πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει μια χρονοβόρα διαδικασία που μπορεί και να μην έχει αποτελέσματα. Κοινώς, μπορεί να εκτελεστεί ένας άνθρωπος επειδή έκανε αυτό ακριβώς που εγκρίνει η έννομη τάξη που τον καταδίκασε: σκότωσε δύο ανθρώπους που είχαν κακοποιήσει βάναυσα τόσο τον ίδιο, όσο και άλλα παιδιά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Σε γενικές γραμμές εγώ είμαι κατά της δίκης με ενόρκους, προτιμώ να αποφασίζουν δικαστές. Οι οποίοι, από συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει με μερικούς, ήταν πιο ελαστικοί από όσο περίμενα. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι ένορκοι λέει δεν ενημερώθηκαν ότι στην Πενσυλβανία ισόβια σημαίνει ισόβια και έδωσαν τη θανατική ποινή νομίζοντας ότι θα μετατραπεί σε ισόβια, ενώ αν έδιναν ισόβια φοβόντουσαν ότι θα αποφυλακιζόταν σε 30-40 χρόνια. Αυτό εμένα μου μοιάζει με δικαιολογία, γιατί δεν είναι δουλειά των ενόρκων το πώς χειρίζεται το σύστημα τις ποινές. Τις αιτήσεις αποφυλάκισης τις εξετάζει άλλη επιτροπή, που περιλαμβάνει και απλούς πολίτες. Επίσης, τι πάει να πει νόμιζαν κλπ, το έψαξε κανένας και το βρήκε σίγουρα; Ρώτησαν κανέναν; Ή κάποιος τους το σφύριξε, για να τους επηρεάσει; Αυτό που δείχνει είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι ο πολίτης γνωρίζει τη νομοθεσία της χώρας του. 
Όσο για την επιλογή των ενόρκων, μια φίλη μου Αυστραλέζα κλήθηκε κάποτε για ένορκος στο Λονδίνο. Και την διώξανε όταν δήλωσε ότι ήταν φοιτήτρια εγκληματολογίας. Μια άλλη (Ελληνίδα), κλήθηκε και πήγε χαρτί από γιατρό ότι δεν μπορεί, αν και νομίζω ότι αν απλώς εμφανιζόταν και δήλωνε ότι έχει μεγαλώσει σε άλλο νομικό σύστημα, αμέσως θα ζητούσαν την εξαίρεσή της. Εξαιρείται ο ένας, εξαιρείται ο άλλος, στο τέλος φαντάζομαι οι ένορκοι θα είναι τίποτα συνταξιούχοι αργόσχολοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2012)

Μην το πάτε τώρα σε ενόρκους εναντίον δικαστών. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι οι ένορκοι βγάζουν ίδιες και πολλές φορές καλύτερες αποφάσεις από τους δικαστές. Είναι ένα θέμα πολυσυζητημένο και υπάρχει λόγος που ακόμα συντηρείται αυτό το σύστημα. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να κατευθύνεις τους ενόρκους, βέβαια (οι νομικοί το έχουν αναγάγει σε επιστήμη), αλλά όλες οι σχετικές έρευνες καταλήγουν ότι η ευφυία και η αντιληπτικότητα της μάζας είναι ανώτερη από την μέση ευφυία του ατόμου και πολλές φορές είναι πιο εύκολο να κατευθύνεις ένα μόνο άτομο, ας έχει και την πείρα όλου του κόσμου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2012)

Μήπως εννοείς ενόρκους _έναντι_ δικαστών;


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

Χα! πρωτότυπο το σχόλιο μιας αναγνώστριας (news247) για την υπόθεση του απαχθέντος Μάριου Παπαγεωργίου στο Διακοφτό, που οι 7 συλληφθέντες (και ο 71χρονος "φίλος" της οικογένειας) δε λένε που βρίσκεται και αν ζει:
Εκτελεστε τους 6 απανθρωπους να ομολογησει ο 7ος .Η ζωη ειναι γλυκεια θα λυγισει ...Κουραγιο στην μαννα..Μου θυμιζει την υποθεση του Αλεξ που δεν βρεθηκε ποτε.

Εδώ και τα "λελούδια".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2012)

Παρόμοια υπόθεση αυτή την εποχή στη Βρετανία. Κάποιος έχει συλληφθεί και παραπεμφθεί για απαγωγή και φόνο μιας 5χρονης μικρής, αλλά το πτώμα δεν έχει βρεθεί.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Μόνο που στην περίπωση αυτή Άλεξ, το πτώμα πετάχτηκε στο ποτάμι και πιθανόν να βρίσκεται τώρα στη μέση του Ατλαντικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2012)

Όντως. Πάντως, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ο φερόμενος ως δράστης δεν έχει αποκαλύψει πού πέταξε το πτώμα. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, μετά από τόσο λεπτομερή κάλυψη τόσες μέρες, δεν έβγαλα καν το συμπέρασμα ότι ομολόγησε. Δεν είδα να γράφουν πουθενά καθαρά ότι ομολόγησε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Πάντως, νομίζω πως το να απειλείς τους δράστες με την ποινή του θανάτου αποτελεί ισχυρό αντικίνητρο στο να ομολογήσουν. 

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, νομίζω πως στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις που αναφέρετε, Κώστα και Αλεξάνδρα, το θέμα είναι να διαπιστωθεί κατά πόσο έχει διαπραχθεί το έγκλημα, όχι το πώς θα τιμωρηθούν οι δράστες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Σχετικά με αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα, άκουγα τις προάλλες ένα πρόγραμμα στο ραδιόφωνο που αναφερόταν στις μεθόδους ενός φοβερού και τρομερού Γερμανού ανακριτή που κανένας αιχμάλωτος Άγγλος δεν του ξέφευγε, όλοι τα μαρτύραγαν όλα όσα ήξεραν. Και τον σύγκριναν με τις "επιστημονικές" ανακρίσεις που εφαρμόζονται από τους δυτικούς στο Ιράκ και το Αφγανιστάν. Η μέθοδός του; Είχε σπουδάσει ψυχανάλυση. Φερόταν με ευγένεια, γινόταν φιλαράκι με τους αιχμαλώτους, και τους έπιανε κουβέντα- έχοντας πρώτα φροντίσει να μάθει κάτι για αυτούς με παρατήρηση. Του έλεγαν τα πάντα χωρίς βασανιστήρια και χωρίς πίεση. Ορισμένοι διατηρούσαν αλληλογραφία μαζί του και μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. 
Κι είχαν έναν σύγχρονο ανακριτή ο οποίος είπε ότι είχε αιχμάλωτο τον σωφέρ κάποιου μεγάλου και τρανού Άραβα και ο αιχμάλωτος δεν έλεγε τίποτα πέρα από το όνομά του παρ’ όλες τις απειλές (και υποθέτουμε και βασανιστήρια). Και τελικά μια μέρα τον έβγαλε έξω ο ανακριτής, του πρόσφερε τσιγάρο και τηλέφωνο να μιλήσει με την οικογένειά του να τους ενημερώσει ότι είναι καλά και μετά πιάσανε κουβέντα ξεκινώντας από τις οικογένειές τους, κι ο αιχμάλωτος τα είπε όλα.


----------



## Nameless (Nov 4, 2012)

Ούρμπαν (που λέει ο λόγος) λέτζεντ ακούγεται. Κανένα όνομα να το ψάξουμε έχεις; Γιατί αν ισχύει 1) είναι γαμάτο 2) θα έχει και άρθρο το cracked.com για αυτό, και θα έχει πλάκα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, νομίζω πως το να απειλείς τους δράστες με την ποινή του θανάτου αποτελεί ισχυρό αντικίνητρο στο να ομολογήσουν.
> 
> Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, νομίζω πως στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις που αναφέρετε, Κώστα και Αλεξάνδρα, το θέμα είναι να διαπιστωθεί κατά πόσο έχει διαπραχθεί το έγκλημα, όχι το πώς θα τιμωρηθούν οι δράστες.



Παιδί μου, για πλάκα το 'γραψα!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Παιδί μου, για πλάκα το 'γραψα!


:)


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2012)

Αιτήματα από το τριαράκι (24 τ.μ.) του Μπρέιβικ. (in.gr)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αιτήματα από το τριαράκι (24 τ.μ.) του Μπρέιβικ. (in.gr)


Κώστα, το διάβασα πρωί πρωί και συγκρατήθηκα με πολύ μεγάλο κόπο να μη σχολιάσω. Σ' ευχαριστώ που το ποστάρισες, με έβγαλες από το δίλημμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2012)

Τι να του πεις του παρανοϊκού; Ότι τα 77 θύματά του δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παραπονεθούν για τον τόπο που τα έστειλε να αναπαυθούν; Και μετά διαφωνούμε μεταξύ μας για το αν η ποινή πρέπει να έχει τιμωρητικό ή αναμορφωτικό χαρακτήρα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, απλά πράματα: τέλειωσε η δίκη, πέρασε λίγος καιρός, τώρα ο κατάδικος είτε αισθάνεται έλλειψη της δημοσιότητας και προσπαθεί να την αποκτήσει πάλι είτε τώρα έχει αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτό ήταν και στο εξής θα είναι μέσα. Θεωρώ πιο λογικό το δεύτερο, και υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν είναι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος βαρυποινίτης που περνάει αυτό το στάδιο. Και μάλλον το ξέρουν αυτό όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με φυλακισμένους. Οπότε θόρυβος για το τίποτα.


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 14, 2012)

Συγκριτική ποινολογία από τη The Nation. Όχι ότι αλλάζει κάτι στην παρούσα συζήτηση, αλλά έτσι, για το φολκλόρ και μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > Αιτήματα από το τριαράκι (24 τ.μ.) του Μπρέιβικ. (in.gr)
> ...




24 τ.μ., δηλαδή περίπου όσο χώρο παίρνεις με 1000-1500 λίρες στο κέντρο του Λονδίνου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> 24 τ.μ., δηλαδή περίπου όσο χώρο παίρνεις με 1000-1500 λίρες στο κέντρο του Λονδίνου.



Ελπίζω να μην σημαίνει αυτό "αγοράζεις", γιατί κρατηστε μου δέκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

Εγώ θα *ευχόμουν* να σήμαινε αγοράζεις (_και να το ήξερα μόνο εγώ_), αλλά εννοώ ενοίκιο, όπως βέβαια ξέρεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2012)

Ευτυχώς αυτός πρόλαβε και πέθανε. Δυστυχώς όχι τόσο νωρίς όσο θα έπρεπε.

Αυτός που _Δυο μέρες πριν πεθάνει εξομολογήθηκε στον γιο του ότι *είχε δει *την Μαντλίν δυο φορές μετά την εξαφάνιση της χωρίς να έχει ο ίδιος ανάμειξη στην υπόθεση._ Όπως λέει εδώ 

Προσέξτε τον ευφημισμό. Είχε "δει".
Έρμο κοριτσάκι. Έρμοι γονείς...


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

Κάλλιο η μάνα του φονιά παρά του σκοτωμένου (κρητική παροιμία;)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 30, 2012)

Η φωτογραφία του είναι συγκλονιστική. Διαβολικό τέρας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Κι εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι τέτοια φάτσα θα την είχε λατρέψει και ο Κρούικσανκ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2012)

Υπερβολές. Αυτή η φάτσα με λίγη φροντίδα, κούρεμα, πλύσιμο και έναν καλό οδοντίατρο, θα μπορούσε άνετα να εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη. Φέρνει λίγο προς έναν ηθοποιό, δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του...
Από την άλλη εγώ, που δεν έχω ποτέ καταδικαστεί για τίποτα, κι άλλοι σαν εμένα, δείχνουμε σαν εγκληματίες. Είμαστε εγκληματίες;

Όσο για την περίπτωση της μικρής, διαβάζω και δεν καταλαβαίνω και χρειάστηκε να βρω την είδηση στα αγγλικά (πώς καταντήσαμε).


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Φέρνει λίγο προς έναν ηθοποιό, δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του... [...]



Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτόν, εμένα πάντως μου θυμίζει τον Μπιλ Νάι στο _Underworld_, 
πριν και μετά το ρετούς:


  

Τυχαία στο Underworld; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Κάλλιο η μάνα του φονιά παρά του σκοτωμένου (κρητική παροιμία;)



Μανιάτικη. Εγώ την ξέρω «κάλλιο η μάνα του φονιά παρά του μακαρίτη».


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2012)

Αφού ομολόγησες προφανώς είσαι ένοχος, ακόμα κι αν έχεις δεκαπέντε άλλοθι. Και εννοείται ότι η δίκη θα ακολουθεί όλους τους τύπους. 
Louisiana death row inmate freed after 15 years – with a little help from DNA


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2013)

Ομογενής απέδειξε την αθωότητα του μετά από 16 χρόνια άδικης προφυλάκισης.
Ο τίτλος είναι λάθος, εννοείται. Η προφυλάκιση, ή ορθότερα «προσωρινή κράτηση», αφορά φυλάκιση πριν τη δίκη. Αυτός καταδικάστηκε για εμπρησμό και τριπλή δολοφονία - ο εισαγγελέας είχε προτείνει τη θανατική ποινή.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2013)

Oklahoma: Baseball player shot and killed by ‘bored’ teens (euronews)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2014)

Εντωμεταξύ ένας θανατοποινίτης αποδεικνύεται αθώος έπειτα από τριάντα χρόνια: http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/11/us/louisiana-glenn-ford-freed


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Νεκρός βρέθηκε στο κελί του ο Αλβανός βαρυποινίτης που δολοφόνησε τις προάλλες τον υπαρχιφύλακα. Είχε μεταφερθεί στη Νιγρίτα Σερρών. (Google)


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2014)

Iranian killer's execution halted at last minute by victim's parents
Convict had noose around his neck when victim's mother approached, slapped him in the face and spared his life
(the Guardian)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2014)

Εκατοντάδες θανατοποινίτες στις ΗΠΑ ήταν αθώοι, σύμφωνα με έρευνα

[...]

Το περίεργο είναι ότι, όσο περισσότερο διατηρείται η θανατική ποινή, τόσο πιθανότερο είναι να αθωωθεί τελικά ο κατάδικος. Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές, αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή οι δικαστικές αρχές, σε μια προσπάθεια να αποτρέψουν άδικες εκτελέσεις, δίνουν στους θανατοποινίτες καλύτερη πρόσβαση σε νομική εκπροσώπηση και διαθέτουν περισσότερους πόρους σε τέτοιες υποθέσεις.

Το παράδοξο που αναδεικνύεται είναι ότι η μετατροπή της θανατικής ποινής σε ποινή ισόβιας κάθειρξης μειώνει την πιθανότητα αθώωσης, καθώς σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ο κατάδικος χάνει την ισχυρή νομική εκπροσώπηση που απολάμβανε ως θανατοποινίτης.
[...]​


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Αχ, πόσα δίκοπα μαχαίρια έχει η ζωή...


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 1, 2014)

Τραγικό!
Η Πολιτεία της Οκλαχόμα απέτυχε τραγικά να φέρει εις πέρας μια εκτέλεση και αναγκάστηκε να ματαιώσει άλλη μια προγραμματισμένη για χθες, όταν ένα αμφιλεγόμενο καινούργιο κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων δεν επέφερε τον θάνατο, αλλά τον βασανισμό επί ώρα του θανατοποινίτη.


----------

